# Sticky  FRONT OFFICE SPORTS (SAUDI ARABIA) TAKING WWE PRIVATE



## FrankieDs316

slice wrestling is not a highly reliable source.


----------



## validreasoning

FrankieDs316 said:


> slice wrestling is not a highly reliable source.


Lol they mixed up front office sports (a source) with public investment fund of Saudi Arabia

Fucking asses haha


----------



## shadow_spinner

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613006420328468480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613004718657208321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612997255560335361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612992062198280195

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/108tmly
 (Not verified but possibly what most people were expecting the news to be)


----------



## Serpico Jones

Holy shit.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Kermit the reddit user who has broke many stories says WWE has been sold.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Kermit on reddit is saying WWE was sold.


----------



## shadow_spinner

FrankieDs316 said:


> Kermit the reddit user who has broke many stories says WWE has been sold.


Saw that as well


----------



## RainmakerV2




----------



## shadow_spinner

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613010764746592263


----------



## Serpico Jones

Vince is selling to the Saudis who are going to put him back in charge.


----------



## KingofKings1524

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 149304


If this is true, the WWE will die a quick death.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

This is terrifying


----------



## shadow_spinner

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613012088066277379


----------



## Heath V

My God..


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613010764746592263


----------



## Dr. Middy

Say goodbye to wrestling in any sort of major cultural capacity.

It'll become a very niche thing now.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Steven Muehlhausen reports WWE has been sold to Saudi Arabia private investment fund.


----------



## FrankieDs316

If the Saudis brought WWE then WWE is about to have a lot of fuck you money at their disposal. They can buy any wrestler they want.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I feel like this is the beginning of the end for WWE.

Lets assume it is.

A part of me is so sad because this is the promotion I started with in the 80’s, it will always hold a special place in my heart.

At the same time, WWE has not been good for YEARS. I’ve never stopped watching, but, it’s been a struggle to keep going. It won’t ever be the same as it was in yesteryear.

It feels very weird right now to realize this is happening.


----------



## Boldgerg

FrankieDs316 said:


> If the Saudis brought WWE then WWE is about to have a lot of fuck you money at their disposal. They can buy any wrestler they want.


This ain't football.


----------



## Seafort

Meet the person who will eventually be placed in charge.


----------



## AliFrazier100

This is huge day for wrestling news.


----------



## shadow_spinner

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613014122517655552


----------



## Municipal Waste

Goodbye Sami & KO.


----------



## Dr. Middy

BABYFACE ISIS STABLE WHEN?!


----------



## JasmineAEW

Why would Vince do this? Why not sell it to NBC or Disney or some other company?


----------



## Asuka842

If this happens, it’s pretty much the grossest way for Vince’s ownership to end.

Bully and blackmail your way back in, sell to a country that oppresses minorities and women and whom a big chunk of your roster might not even be able to stay.

And they might ignore your scandals and let you run things.

Seriously, what happens to Sami, KO, the women, all the LGBTQ people in WWE, etc?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Goldberg bout to win the rumble. This is a dark dark day fellas


----------



## Tobiyama

Vince will absolutely head creative. Saudi Arabia needs someone that can hold the company together for them. The company is the talent. They can't just bring in their own guy. The talent would not respond well to that and a lot of people would likely walk out.


----------



## Serpico Jones

JasmineAEW said:


> Why would Vince do this? Why not sell it to NBC or Disney or some other company?


Because the Saudis agreed to put him back in charge.


----------



## imscotthALLIN

Maybe the BIG HUGE news is about Curtis Axel finally stepping back in the ring!!


----------



## Asuka842

JasmineAEW said:


> Why would Vince do this? Why not sell it to NBC or Disney or some other company?


They might not let Vince run things given all his scandals. The Saudi’s DGAF.


----------



## Stellar

I am going to wait until its been confirmed first.... but I do pray that this isn't true.


----------



## Seafort

shadow_spinner said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613014122517655552


If this is true, how does the women's division react? Mass resignations? Does the Saudi group still push the women's division with the same vigor?

I could be wrong, but LIV Golf is a men's only tour.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Asuka842 said:


> They might not let Vince run things given all his scandals. The Saudi’s DGAF.


Good point. Interesting.


----------



## shadow_spinner

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613013160562417665


----------



## Serpico Jones

What will this mean for the Peacock deal?


----------



## Seafort

AliFrazier100 said:


> This is huge day for wrestling news.


The biggest day in the last 40 years, rivaled only by the Vince McMahon Trial in terms of its long-term impact on the industry as a whole.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

JasmineAEW said:


> Why would Vince do this? Why not sell it to NBC or Disney or some other company?


MONEY and POWER


----------



## Mutant God

TyAbbotSucks said:


> *Goldberg* bout to win the rumble. This is a dark dark day fellas


Dark but progressive for them I guess


----------



## JasmineAEW

Seafort said:


> If this is true, how does the women's division react? Mass resignations? Does the Saudi group still push the women's division with the same vigor?
> 
> I could be wrong, but LIV Golf is a men's only tour.


I doubt the Saudis will care. There have been women’s matches in the WWE shows in Saudi Arabia, right?


----------



## Chris22

Vince is 77 like why doesn't he just fucking retire like a normal person would?! If I were him I would have retired once I hit 60. This is actually huge if WWE is in fact sold to the Saudi's. I'm just wondering how this affects certain members of the roster.


----------



## Seafort

JasmineAEW said:


> Why would Vince do this? Why not sell it to NBC or Disney or some other company?


Speed.

The longer he waits, the more chance that another damaging revelation comes out that undercuts him and forces him out.

This had to be very quick, and it was. Preplanned and executed within just days.


----------



## Seafort

JasmineAEW said:


> I doubt the Saudis will care. There have been women’s matches in the WWE shows in Saudi Arabia, right?


Do the women care?


----------



## One Shed

So he really IS bringing in the nWo this time?


----------



## Chris22

I guess Stephanie didn't want to work for the Saudi's.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Chris22 said:


> Vince is 77 like why doesn't he just fucking retire like a normal person would?! If I were him I would have retired once I hit 60. This is actually huge if WWE is in fact sold to the Saudi's. I'm just wondering how this affects certain members of the roster.


Some people may want out of their deals some may get fired some may get murdered for being anti Saudi. You know Saudi things. We know how they operate.


----------



## deadcool

So its all but confirmed that the Saudi PIF has bought out the WWE and that Vince will be installed as the main promoter of the WWE like how WME appointed White to run the UFC after they bought it?


----------



## Chris22

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Some people may want out of their deals some may get fired some may get murdered for being anti Saudi. You know Saudi things


I think murder is going a bit extreme lol but yeah, I can see a few roster members not agreeing with this sale and asking for their release.


----------



## troubleman1218

JasmineAEW said:


> Why would Vince do this? Why not sell it to NBC or Disney or some other company?


Fuck Disney. They own too much already


----------



## Oracle

Chris22 said:


> I guess Stephanie didn't want to work for the Saudi's.


For good reason would you want to work for them?


----------



## Chris22

If Sami leaves then the Bloodline story is fucked, let's be real.


----------



## P Thriller

We 100% are not going to see the conclusion of this Bloodline story. No way in hell Sami Zayn will work for this company


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Chris22 said:


> I think murder is going a bit extreme lol but yeah, I can see a few roster members not agreeing with this sale and asking for their release.


The murder part was a joke. 

Most likely scenario though is that most people go on as if tomorrow is any other day. They may even be licking their chops at the prospect of their next contract negotiation because Saudi's can pay big money.


----------



## Chris22

Oracle said:


> For good reason would you want to work for them?


She probably knew about the sale so resigned before it happened.


----------



## sweepdaleg

This is not good. I wonder how the fans will respond. I stopped watching a couple years ago but an American built company being sold to a Saudis, I don't think the reaction will be very positive. Media will tear this up.


----------



## Boldgerg

Big AND huge? Wow.


----------



## Seafort

JasmineAEW said:


> Why would Vince do this? Why not sell it to NBC or Disney or some other company?


WWE is valued at $5B, but any streaming company that buys it knows that its actual value is far less. In a streamer scenario, whoever buys it loses the majority of its revenue (content deals), and then has to make the company work off of the back of house shows, merchandise, and PPVs.

WWE had $600M in content deals last year. Its profitability was $200M.


----------



## P Thriller

Vince is such an asshole. Willing to stab even his own family in the back just to get back into his position of power. I don't even like AEW but that will be my exclusive wrestling show if this deal goes down. I'm not supporting this crap. I just feel bad for the talent who, from all of the reports, were as happy as they have ever been with HHH and Steph in charge.


----------



## Geeee

Chris22 said:


> I guess Stephanie didn't want to work for the Saudi's.


Probably it is against their religion for her to be CEO


----------



## ShiningStar

Vince sell's to the Saudi's

Saudi's let Vince run the company

No new tv deal due to tie's with Saudi Arabia

Saudi's sell for pennies on the dollar after Vince turns the company into a Moneypit 


In 2030 the new Owner of WWE


----------



## deadcool

JasmineAEW said:


> Why would Vince do this? Why not sell it to NBC or Disney or some other company?


Cause Disney is not interested. NBCU I dunno.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Ric Flair bought it via consortium and will be booking himself in matches until he’s 95 (Or older).


----------



## Wolf Mark

If the US goverment accept that, they are beyond stupid


----------



## Tobiyama

Vince is a god tier businessman if he came back and pulled this off.

I don't know about his morals. But he would definitely have done something most people wouldn't be able to do.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

sweepdaleg said:


> This is not good. I wonder how the fans will respond. I stopped watching a couple years ago but an American built company being sold to a Saudis, I don't think the reaction will be very positive. Media will tear this up.


It's been "a matter of time" for a while now. Hell the Saudis recently bought $7.7b dollar worth of stock in US Companies ike Microsoft Starbucks and Zoom all far bigger entities than WWE.


----------



## American_Nightmare

No more Zayn, no more Cena, etc. etc.


----------



## Black Metal

If true I’m done with this company probably.


----------



## Tobiyama

Wolf Mark said:


> If the US goverment accept that, they are beyond stupid


Could they do anything? The oil rich countries in the middle east are constantly buying football/soccer clubs. How is this different?


----------



## deadcool

American_Nightmare said:


> No more Zayn, no more Cena, etc. etc.


Neither of them are going anywhere even if Saudis bought the WWE.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Chris22 said:


> I guess Stephanie didn't want to work for the Saudi's.


I imagine it would be the other way around.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Tobiyama said:


> Could they do anything? The oil rich countries in the middle east are constantly buying football/soccer clubs. How is this different?


 It's WWE dammit and Americans won't stand for it.


----------



## shadow_spinner

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613018454587543555


----------



## Oracle

Cant wait to watch the rise and fall of WWE


----------



## FrankieDs316

I just hope Saudi bought it and just funds WWE but lets the current people run WWE.


----------



## Seafort

Tobiyama said:


> Could they do anything? The oil rich countries in the middle east are constantly buying football/soccer clubs. How is this different?


This is more akin to buying a very prominent NBA or NFL franchise or two, like the Los Angeles Lakers or the Dallas Cowboys. WWE is a landmark American company, born off of decades of patriotism and unique American culture (Hulk Hogan, Stone Cold, John Cena). The media might yawn, or it might be taken less positively.


----------



## Chris22

deadcool said:


> Neither of them are going anywhere even if Saudis bought the WWE.


Sami doesn't even want to perform in their country, he most likely would not want to work for them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Blood money taken to a whole new level.


----------



## deadcool

Chris22 said:


> Sami doesn't even want to perform in their country, he most likely would not want to work for them.


All of that morality takes a walk when your livelihood is involved. He will stay with the WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

If this goes the way of LIV golf, which the same people own, every wrestler worth a damn is getting $5 million dollars per year deals minimum if not even higher.


----------



## Chris22

deadcool said:


> All of that morality takes a walk when your livelihood is involved. He will stay with the WWE.


Or he'll become All Elite lol


----------



## Wolf Mark

Tobiyama said:


> Could they do anything? The oil rich countries in the middle east are constantly buying football/soccer clubs. How is this different?


If we go with the idea that Goverments can decide to nationalize any companies. Remember what they did witth the bail out for the auto industry. So they can prevent a deal to occur, I presume.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Lol 

But sad, really.


----------



## Boxingfan

Soon


----------



## JasmineAEW

Vince is a lot of things, but stupid is not one of them. I’m sure he’s thought of all the possible repercussions.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This deal is horrendous for AEW and the entire wrestling landscape. If you don’t think they could just offer MJF $15 mil a year and not think twice you haven’t been paying attention. They’ve paid mid tier golfers $50 mil to switch from the PGA tour. They won’t care about money, it’s not about money.

Can wrestlers turn down $10-15 million per year deals?!? Fuck maybe a few, but not many.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> If this goes the way of LIV golf, which the same people own, every wrestler worth a damn is getting $5 million dollars per year deals minimum if not even higher.


Yep.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613012759893143554

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613020669045870594


----------



## FrankieDs316

The Saudi PIF bought Newcastle United a couple of years ago and provided major investment. They haven’t made any major changes and one of the key players in the acquisition was Amanda Staveley (a woman!)

The Saudi PIF exist to sportswash the countries image as human rights abusers and the invest heavily in their businesses.

It wouldn’t surprise me if we see salaries go up, WWE will expand their roster and investment in production will increase.

Yes the money used will be Saudi blood money but if you can ignore that then you’ll probably see better paid wrestlers, increased production values and a set of owners who can fire Vince if the product is shit


----------



## zkorejo

Damn.. Fuckin Vince McMahon. He had to kill WWE before he went. 

So what happens to people like Zayn and KO who didn't even go to Saudi shows now?

Edit: If Saudi owners stay back and let Triple H do his thing this could be great being a private company and all. But I have a feeling Vince will be in charge of all things, creative included.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Chris22 said:


> Sami doesn't even want to perform in their country, he most likely would not want to work for them.


The likelihood is that WWE will be run autonomously.


----------



## ThePegasusKid

ShiningStar said:


> Vince sell's to the Saudi's
> 
> Saudi's let Vince run the company
> 
> No new tv deal due to tie's with Saudi Arabia
> 
> Saudi's sell for pennies on the dollar after Vince turns the company into a Moneypit
> 
> 
> In 2030 the new Owner of WWE


The situation might be dire but this post is hilarious.


----------



## Seafort

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> If this goes the way of LIV golf, which the same people own, every wrestler worth a damn is getting $5 million dollars per year deals minimum if not even higher.


This actually might be a nightmare scenario for Tony Khan. He might have been prepared to offer MJF a $5M per year guarantee in 2024. A Saudi-owned WWE might respond with a $50M per year offer.

Tiger Woods was offered between *$700M-$800M* to join the LIV Golf Tour.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

JasmineAEW said:


> Vince is a lot of things, but stupid is not one of them. I’m sure he’s thought of all the possible repercussion.


Does he care, though? He’s old and rich, he won’t even live long enough to spend all his money, maybe he doesn’t give a shit and just wants to peace out with whatever amount of money they give him.

I would hope he is a smart businessman and we are assuming the worst because we don’t know the inner details, but, this deal seems like death.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Seafort said:


> This is more akin to buying a very prominent NBA or NFL franchise or two, like the Los Angeles Lakers or the Dallas Cowboys. WWE is a landmark American company, born off of decades of patriotism and unique American culture (Hulk Hogan, Stone Cold, John Cena). The media might yawn, or it might be taken less positively.


I believe the NBA’s Brooklyn Nets are owned by Joe Tsai.



> In the United States, Tsai donates hundreds of millions of dollars to combat racism and discrimination. In China, Alibaba, under Tsai's leadership, partners with companies blacklisted by the U.S. government for supporting a "campaign of repression, mass arbitrary detention and high-tech surveillance" through state-of-the-art racial profiling.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Man SWAH gonna get that Goldberg push.


----------



## Seth Grimes

I'm not really sure that this will change anything besides a few different people being signed or fired


----------



## Municipal Waste

deadcool said:


> All of that morality takes a walk when your livelihood is involved. He will stay with the WWE.


Sami is a Shia and the Saudis are Sunnis. They’re not going to keep him, sad as it is to say. The monarchy there previously specifically prohibited him from appearing, which wasn’t necessary anyway since he was already refusing to travel there regardless. But that’s unfortunately a Saudi religious bigotry that money won’t overcome.


----------



## troubleman1218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613017269755596800


----------



## ShadowCounter

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> This deal is horrendous for AEW and the entire wrestling landscape. If you don’t think they could just offer MJF $15 mil a year and not think twice you haven’t been paying attention. They’ve paid mid tier golfers $50 mil to switch from the PGA tour. They won’t care about money, it’s not about money.
> 
> Can wrestlers turn down $10-15 million per year deals?!? Fuck maybe a few, but not many.


True but after taking that 15 million and being booked like ass or maybe not at all for 3-5 years they got enough money to go wherever they want. Short term I agree with you. Long term is anybody's guess.


----------



## Seafort

ThePegasusKid said:


> The situation might be dire but this post is hilarious.


No. 

They've been playing the *long game.








*


----------



## DrEagles

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> This deal is horrendous for AEW and the entire wrestling landscape. If you don’t think they could just offer MJF $15 mil a year and not think twice you haven’t been paying attention. They’ve paid mid tier golfers $50 mil to switch from the PGA tour. They won’t care about money, it’s not about money.
> 
> Can wrestlers turn down $10-15 million per year deals?!? Fuck maybe a few, but not many.


Fuck didn’t think about that. Shit


----------



## zkorejo

I'm kind of excited for it going private if it's true. Going public destroyed WWE for me... Vince's senile booking destroyed the rest but if it goes private and if Triple H stays head of creative... This could be something good.


----------



## Tomzy95

troubleman1218 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613017269755596800


OMG dead


----------



## RainmakerV2

Seth Grimes said:


> I'm not really sure that this will change anything besides a few different people being signed or fired



Vince re taking control of creative is a pretty big change.


----------



## Tobiyama

Look, I am really impressed with Vince if this is true. I want to see an official press release for a story of this magnitude.


----------



## deadcool

Municipal Waste said:


> Sami is a Shia and the Saudis are Sunnis. They’re not going to keep him, sad as it is to say. The monarchy there previously specifically prohibited him from appearing, which wasn’t necessary anyway since he was already refusing to travel there regardless. But that’s unfortunately a Saudi religious bigotry that money won’t overcome.


They have no problem doing business with an obvious criminal and sexual deviant, and they won't have a problem hiring a Shia guy on the roster. Saudis don't give a damn as long as their agendas are implemented upon.


----------



## DJ Punk

deadcool said:


> Neither of them are going anywhere even if Saudis bought the WWE.


Sami Zayn will definitely walk. He's never been to one Crown Jewel event and is very vocal about his views. Cena? Idk. Dude sold out when he apologized to China, so I wouldn't be surprised if Cena sticks around.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ShadowCounter said:


> True but after taking that 15 million and being booked like ass or maybe not at all for 3-5 years they got enough money to go wherever they want. Short term I agree with you. Long term is anybody's guess.


I don't think they're going to spend that much to have them sit on the sideline. Those golfers they paid a ton of money to are being used to play golf, not just sit around. Either way, WWE now has more money to spend on Free Agents (whether that be their own free agents, or other company's free agents), production value, and everything else than they ever have had in their history, which is really saying something.


----------



## validreasoning

Few here haven't watched what happened in England after the middle owners took over football clubs I see.. 



Mr. WrestleMania said:


> This deal is horrendous for AEW and the entire wrestling landscape. If you don’t think they could just offer MJF $15 mil a year and not think twice you haven’t been paying attention. They’ve paid mid tier golfers $50 mil to switch from the PGA tour. They won’t care about money, it’s not about money.
> 
> Can wrestlers turn down $10-15 million per year deals?!? Fuck maybe a few, but not many.


It's really bad for UFC too. WWE can now hire anyone they want. Someone gets hot in UFC they in WWE straight away

Conor MacGregor i expect in WWE very soon now


----------



## Irish Jet

Unbelievable.

Wrestling just got monopolised again. These guys have unlimited money.

It is genuinely disturbing how much media/sports content the gulf states are hoovering up. Soccer is already destroyed. Golf has been taken, now Wrestling. American sports will soon follow.

Global capitalism folks. Where everyone and everything can be bought. Morals be damned.


----------



## Municipal Waste

deadcool said:


> They have no problem doing business with an obvious criminal and sexual deviant, and they won't have a problem hiring a Shia guy on the roster. Saudis don't give a damn as long as their agendas are implemented upon.


They’re currently engaged in religious war with his people throughout Yemen and Syria.


----------



## Chris22

Damn. Brock gonna be on some huge money now lol!


----------



## deadcool

Municipal Waste said:


> They’re currently engaged in religious war with his people throughout Yemen and Syria.


Again, they won't give a damn. Zayn is Canadian in real life.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

deadcool said:


> They have no problem doing business with an obvious criminal and sexual deviant, and they won't have a problem hiring a Shia guy on the roster. Saudis don't give a damn as long as their agendas are implemented upon.


There’s a difference between being a sexual deviant and religion. They care more about religion.


----------



## Wolf Mark

zkorejo said:


> Damn.. Fuckin Vince McMahon. He had to kill WWE before he went.
> 
> So what happens to people like Zayn and KO who didn't even go to Saudi shows now?
> 
> Edit: If Saudi owners stay back and let Triple H do his thing this could be great being a private company and all. But I have a feeling Vince will be in charge of all things, creative included.


So the other guy saying Vince was returning to kill his company was right! lol

The one positive I can see is that the (S)audis are gonna be able to buy anybody. Like they could approach MLW and buy Hammerstone's contract for big money that would help MLW and insert him right in the Rumble.


----------



## AEW on TNT

Wrestling is over guys


----------



## Tobiyama

Irish Jet said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> Wrestling just got monopolised again. These guys have unlimited money.
> 
> It is genuinely disturbing how much media/sports content the gulf states are hoovering up. Soccer is already destroyed. Golf has been taken, now Wrestling. American sports will soon follow.
> 
> Global capitalism folks. Where everyone and everything can be bought. Morals be damned.


When people offer you stupid money for a product; you have to take it. If this sale actually happened; let's see what Saudi Arabia paid for it. Probably way over the value.


----------



## EvilDead

Chris Jericho can't say my boss has more money than your boss to WWE wrestlers anymore.

That's a shame.


----------



## Black Metal

Lady Eastwood said:


> There’s a difference between being a sexual deviant and religion. They care more about religion.


And this shithole country cares more about religious tradition than they do human rights so not they wouldn’t allow Zayn to work there even if he wanted to.


----------



## Irish Jet

Even if they allow Zayn to stay I’m not sure he’ll want to.

I think they’ll mutually part ways. Probably agree on a settlement.


----------



## The XL 2

The Mr. McMahon character was a shoot.


----------



## FrankieDs316

I really dont think Saudi is going to demand any real changes to the product. I think they just want to own these leagues and companies to make the country look good.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Hey, hopefully this is just a rumor that will turn out to be false.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lmao RIP Pro Wrestling, nice knowing you.


----------



## troubleman1218

DJ Punk said:


> Sami Zayn will definitely walk. He's never been to one Crown Jewel event and is very vocal about his views. Cena? Idk. *Dude sold out when he apologized to China,* so I wouldn't be surprised if Cena sticks around.


Because Fast & Furious is in bed with China and has been since the 7th film


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

When you think about it, with the money they have to throw around, this might be the first step in wrestlers getting closer to being paid like real athletes (NFL, NBA, MLB), which is crazy when you think about it. Never thought I'd see the day, but we might be there if this sale happens.


----------



## Tomzy95

So the Rock Vs Reigns definitely confirmed now?


----------



## Upstart474

I think if WWE is sold, we will find out tomorrow. I am not going to jump to conclusion.


----------



## Municipal Waste

deadcool said:


> Again, they won't give a damn. Zayn is Canadian in real life.


It doesn’t matter if the Saudi buyer would do it, because the Saudi crown enforces rules on any Saudi doing business. They already prohibited WWE from using Sami Zayn at every prior Saudi-linked event just based on his Syrian ethnicity.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> This deal is horrendous for AEW and the entire wrestling landscape. If you don’t think they could just offer MJF $15 mil a year and not think twice you haven’t been paying attention. They’ve paid mid tier golfers $50 mil to switch from the PGA tour. They won’t care about money, it’s not about money.
> 
> Can wrestlers turn down $10-15 million per year deals?!? Fuck maybe a few, but not many.


yeah… what could be the possible reason they would NOT want to offer MJF 15m or he might not want to work for them for 15m

….. what possibly?


----------



## Wolf Mark

JasmineAEW said:


> Why would Vince do this? Why not sell it to NBC or Disney or some other company?


Cause they can hide a lot of stuff. (S)audis are not gonna crawl under public pressure for scandals.

But the number one reason might be that they can overbid anybody. For the US companies, WWE may be worth 4 Billion. (S)audis can give basically a blank check. 20 Billion whatever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah… what could be the possible reason they would NOT want to offer MJF 15m or he might not want to work for them for 15m
> 
> ….. what possibly?


Okay. Doesn't have to be MJF specifically. Could be anybody was my point.


----------



## zkorejo

Wolf Mark said:


> So the other guy saying Vince was returning to kill his company was right! lol
> 
> The one positive I can see is that the (S)audis are gonna be able to buy anybody. Like they could approach MLW and buy Hammerstone's contract for big money that would help MLW and insert him right in the Rumble.


Yeah but money doesn't always equal winning. Alot of guys jumped to WCW for bigger paychecks and we all know how that ended up. Owners involvement, new management, new heirarchy, wrestlers wanting to or not wanting to work with Saudi. Not to mention this is an American company catered to American audience largely so that will also play a big factor into this new story. How will the fans take this.

I think this has been planned for a long time.. it's not Vince being a crazy sob and listing his kids. I am willing to bet this has been cooking since last year when they were firing people like crazy and Shane/Vince rift happened.

He probably have had that offer for a long time. Maybe some BOD's didn't want Vince to sell it.. hence the Vince sexual misconduct reports being leaked. I'm pretty sure both Steph and Hunter knew this. Stephanie will be back as CBO after her sabbatical.

This whole Triple H is our savior is to retain fans.. and if they keep him in creative.. fans will stick because that's their guy. So everything has been planted and done carefully. Now let's see how the American audience reacts to it. 🍿


----------



## Chris22

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah… what could be the possible reason they would NOT want to offer MJF 15m or he might not want to work for them for 15m
> 
> ….. what possibly?


Because he's Jewish?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

troubleman1218 said:


> Because Fast & Furious is in bed with China and has been since the 7th film


A vast majority of the "blockbuster" film industry is in bed with or greatly dependent on China


----------



## The XL 2

Steph and Triple H tried to run Vince out and this is a direct result of it. This man beat Ted Turner and the Feds, lmao at those two thinking they were going to finesse him


----------



## DJ Punk

troubleman1218 said:


> Because Fast & Furious is in bed with China and has been since the 7th film


Think that's pretty much all of Hollywood and any organization/corporation in current day USA.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chris22 said:


> Because he's Jewish?


well, yeah

added to that, a foreign government is not really in the game of giving somebody a live mic they can’t control

but mostly the Jewish

guess you’re gonna counter with ‘but Goldberg’ - the talent has to be willing too. I somehow don’t see outspoken Jewish pipebomb and the Saudi gov mixing is what I’m saying

too many volatile elements


----------



## Nothing Finer

Chris22 said:


> Because he's Jewish?


Hasn't stopped them giving Goldberg or Heyman endless megabucks.


----------



## Black Metal

DJ Punk said:


> Think that's pretty much all of Hollywood and any organization/corporation in current day USA.


Well when profit and money come at the expense of a conscience or any sense of pride yeah.


----------



## foc

The XL 2 said:


> Steph and Triple H tried to run Vince out and this is a direct result of it. This man beat Ted Turner and the Feds, lmao at those two thinking they were going to finesse him


HHH & Steph show up on AEW Dynamite tomorrow.


----------



## Chris22

foc said:


> HHH & Steph show up on AEW Dynamite tomorrow.


Or they buy Impact Wrestling 🤣


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Okay. Doesn't have to be MJF specifically. Could be anybody was my point.


wrestling will basically be split in ‘love for the money vs love for the game’ companies

wwe about to be filled with a lot of logan pauls, connor mcgregors, b-celebs of some description and wrestlers doing it for money only

love of the game will be AEdub and the indies

ps> if anybody suggests every wrestler will always choose money > love of wrestling - they have not been paying attention


----------



## Irish Jet

Black Metal said:


> Well when profit and money come at the expense of a conscience or any sense of pride yeah.


Capitalism. Core tenet. Profit over people.


----------



## Styl1994

Haven’t given wwe any money for over a year don’t intend to now.

so many questions

Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens futures?

Top Female stars future and Women division in general future?

all the people that just got hired back?


----------



## validreasoning

Btw Zayn hasn't appeared on the Saudi shows because of his tats not because he is Syrian lol


----------



## DJ Punk

AEW going to need a brand split at this rate 😂


----------



## Seth Grimes

RainmakerV2 said:


> Vince re taking control of creative is a pretty big change.


Meh. Product seems pretty much the same as when he was in charge before. Only difference is the few people that was hired/fired who mostly have made no impact either way


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Black Metal said:


> Well when profit and money come at the expense of a conscience or any sense of pride yeah.


Business and industry depend on money. Pay your bills with "pride" and see how long you have a house.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wrestling will basically be split in ‘love for the money vs love for the game’ companies
> 
> wwe about to be filled with a lot of logan pauls, connor mcgregors, b-celebs of some description and wrestlers doing it for money only
> 
> love of the game will be AEdub and the indies
> 
> ps> if anybody suggests every wrestler will always choose money > love of wrestling - they have not been paying attention


That's BS. I'd like to see any of them say no to a 10-15-20-25 million per year contract if waived in front of them. Khan has been the wealthiest owner in wrestling for the last 3 years, guess we can say that about AEW since it's existed, too. LOL. And you guys were the fanbase that constantly reminded other fans that "WWE no longer has the wealthiest owner in wrestling anymore". 

Now, it's a problem, though? Huh...I wonder why. You dubballo's are absolutely hilarious and completely lack in self-awareness alot of the time, friend.


----------



## zkorejo

validreasoning said:


> Btw Zayn hasn't appeared on the Saudi shows because of his tats not because he is Syrian lol


Zayn has tats? I think you're mixing him up with Malalai Black and his tats.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

JD is a dicknugget, though, ain’t he.


----------



## Seth Grimes

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wrestling will basically be split in ‘love for the money vs love for the game’ companies
> 
> wwe about to be filled with a lot of logan pauls, connor mcgregors, b-celebs of some description and wrestlers doing it for money only
> 
> love of the game will be AEdub and the indies
> 
> ps> if anybody suggests every wrestler will always choose money > love of wrestling - they have not been paying attention


Says who lol? The Saudi's will likely have 0 input as to what's happening on the show


----------



## asssvvvvxc

Saudi Arabia buys washington commanders at the rate they're going


----------



## Irish Jet

Styl1994 said:


> Haven’t given wwe any money for over a year don’t intend to now.
> 
> so many questions
> 
> Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens futures?
> 
> Top Female stars future and Women division in general future?
> 
> all the people that just got hired back?


Women will definitely be fine. This isn’t being purchased for a Saudi audience.

People who were hired will likely be phased out by Vince creatively but there’ll be zero financial pressure to release them.

Sami, Owens, MVP - Less sure about them. I think the Saudi’s will want to make it work and not have a big deal made over it but not sure if those guys will want to. 

Sami never wanted to go to Saudi, said he wouldn’t perform in Israel either so he’s not above taking a moral stance. Could see this being a deal breaker for him and by extension Owens and that they work out a release quietly. Sami is so over and central to the product though that it will cause serious unrest if it happens.


----------



## Chris22

Lady Eastwood said:


> View attachment 149336
> 
> 
> JD is a dicknugget, though, ain’t he.


He's a whiny little bitch.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> That's BS. I'd like to see any of them say no to a 10-15-20-25 million per year contract if waived in front of them. Khan has been the wealthiest owner in wrestling for the last 3 years, guess we can say that about AEW since it's existed, too. LOL. And you guys were the fanbase that constantly reminded other fans that "WWE no longer has the wealthiest owner in wrestling anymore".
> 
> Now, it's a problem, though? Huh...I wonder why. You dubballo's are absolutely hilarious and completely lack in self-awareness alot of the time, friend.


listen bro…. I know this hurts

the thing you love has been invaded by a foreign government and you are not even sure how it’ll look tomorrow - i feel you.

no reason to go all ‘you dubbalos’ on me ok? I’m on your side 😂


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> This deal is horrendous for AEW and the entire wrestling landscape. If you don’t think they could just offer MJF $15 mil a year and not think twice you haven’t been paying attention. They’ve paid mid tier golfers $50 mil to switch from the PGA tour. They won’t care about money, it’s not about money.
> 
> Can wrestlers turn down $10-15 million per year deals?!? Fuck maybe a few, but not many.


Could you have possibly thought of a worse example?

Jesus Christ...


----------



## ShadowCounter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah… what could be the possible reason they would NOT want to offer MJF 15m or he might not want to work for them for 15m
> 
> ….. what possibly?


I was trying to avoid saying it.


----------



## zkorejo

Yeah. It's happening. Wrestling media and fans will shit on it. 

Then Stephanie will be brought back.. and everyone will be like.. let's give it a chance.. and without the shackles of it being a public company, I think it will be a better product.


----------



## Goku

ngl this is awesome.


----------



## Lm2

We shall see how this goes. Imo WWE is only good during Road to Wrestlemania season. That said If WWE is going be over what a ride it’s been


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> Says who lol? The Saudi's will likely have 0 input as to what's happening on the show


if you believe that, i have a bridge in Jeddah that you can buy a small share in for a 10x return on your investment once the cheque clears from the prince


----------



## Headliner

I'm sure Vince worked out a deal that will allow Vince to be the CEO of the new WWE private company reporting directly to the Saudi owners. Now Vince doesn't face any real accountability for his personal fuckery, gets back to doing the only thing that makes him function as a human (running WWE), while getting paid a shitload in oil money to do it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LifeInCattleClass said:


> listen bro…. I know this hurts
> 
> the thing you love has been invaded by a foreign government and you are not even sure how it’ll look tomorrow - i feel you.
> 
> no reason to go all ‘you dubbalos’ on me ok? I’m on your side 😂


Poor attempt at a spin, my friend. Very poor. I'm certainly not hurting if the company has more money than ever to spend on free agents to come to the company and free agents of their own to keep. That's actually great and will make for a better and fresher product. You just seem kinda shook that Khan no longer has complete financial control as the wealthiest guy in the business anymore. Don't worry. AEW will be fine despite that fact.


PavelGaborik said:


> Could you have possibly thought of a worse example?
> 
> Jesus Christ...


Sorry. Politics aren't at the top of my mind all of the time. _shrug_


----------



## Seth Grimes

PavelGaborik said:


> Could you have possibly thought of a worse example?
> 
> Jesus Christ...


I mean, how is he wrong? The same happened in football. Middle east took over Man City and they went from a dogshit team to buying a few of the worlds top talents within a year. Then a few years later have one of the best squads in the world. Money speaks, these wrestlers who are already underpaid will 100% take the money???


----------



## ShadowCounter

Chris22 said:


> Or they buy Impact Wrestling 🤣


Why do people keep floating this as if it is even remotely a possibility?


----------



## Seth Grimes

Headliner said:


> I'm sure Vince worked out a deal that will allow Vince to be the CEO of the new WWE private company reporting directly to the Saudi owners. Now Vince doesn't face any real accountability for his personal fuckery, gets back to doing the only thing that makes him function as a human (running WWE), while getting paid a shitload in oil money to do it.


Pretty much how I see it. I can't imagine this will do anything except some wrestlers getting fired for the 2nd time by Vince


----------



## Dr. Middy

Jokes aside, this is just depressing honestly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Not on Wall Street anymore, either. Another plus. Okay, now maybe I get why certain folks are in shambles over this. Haha. This is great!


----------



## Seth Grimes

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if you believe that, i have a bridge in Jeddah that you can buy a small share in for a 10x return on your investment once the cheque clears from the prince


The Saudi's have had almost no influence over all the football teams they own. Why would this be any different?


----------



## Hotdiggity11

The women’s burka over the top royal rumble is truly gonna be revolutionary.


----------



## Mister Abigail

Going to not panic and just wait and see what happens.


----------



## validreasoning

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wrestling will basically be split in ‘love for the money vs love for the game’ companies
> 
> wwe about to be filled with a lot of logan pauls, connor mcgregors, b-celebs of some description and wrestlers doing it for money only
> 
> love of the game will be AEdub and the indies
> 
> ps> if anybody suggests every wrestler will always choose money > love of wrestling - they have not been paying attention


AEW had Shaq, Rosario Dawson, Mike Tyson, Bow Wow, Rick Ross say hello.

And if performers really cared so much about loyalty why did so many jump from NWA, MLW etc at first chance when Shad Khan offered them big money...

I mean where was MJFs loyalty to MLW in 2019


----------



## Kabraxal

Welp... if true guess that was a short return to watching WWE. Fuck that shithole and fuck that selfish cunt Vince for selling it to them. Hope WWE is dead within 5 years.


----------



## Wolf Mark

zkorejo said:


> Yeah but money doesn't always equal winning. Alot of guys jumped to WCW for bigger paychecks and we all know how that ended up. Owners involvement, new management, new heirarchy, wrestlers wanting to or not wanting to work with Saudi. Not to mention this is an American company catered to American audience largely so that will also play a big factor into this new story. How will the fans take this.


Ted with his money came really close, though. And WCW eventually went away cause Ted was basically not in power anymore. If had not sold his empire, Ted would still be writing those big checks nowadays. The most successful recepy is money + passion. Warner had the money but with Ted not in charge anymore, they didn't care for it, they wanted to get rid of the wrestling. As far as wrestler not wanting for the Saudis, money talks. About the fans, sure they can have morals but humans are creatures of habits. They want the stuff they like.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Poor attempt at a spin, my friend. Very poor. I'm certainly not hurting if the company has more money than ever to spend on free agents to come to the company and free agents of their own to keep. That's actually great and will make for a better and fresher product. You just seem kinda shook that Khan no longer has complete financial control as the wealthiest guy in the business anymore. Don't worry. AEW will be fine despite that fact.
> 
> Sorry. Politics aren't at the top of my mind all of the time. _shrug_


lol, no i am 100% fine that Khan isn’t the richest anymore

he never was / their family wealth was more than wwe, but that’s locked behind closed doors - aew could never pay wwe rates, so nothing changes

on the flip side, we’ll see if ‘nothing changes’ on the Fed side when all is said and done


----------



## gillbergisback

All I know is on Monday Raw should open with Theory introducing Vince and saying Daddy is back


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Vince dominates the wrestling headlines in 2022 and 2023 since no story is probably topping this.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> I mean, how is he wrong? The same happened in football. Middle east took over Man City and they went from a dogshit team to buying a few of the worlds top talents within a year. Then a few years later have one of the best squads in the world. Money speaks, these wrestlers who are already underpaid will 100% take the money???


I mean, for one they're a massively antisemitic Country, actually they're one of the shittiest Countries on the planet in regards to Human Rights as a whole, they're the mess that the far left like to pretend the West is. 

I'm not seeing a mutual fit, even if Tony REALLY underwhelms with an offer, I think those odds just went down rather drastically.

Yes I know Paul Heyman is Jewish before you respond, that doesn't change my prospective.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Lm2 said:


> We shall see how this goes. Imo WWE is only good during Road to Wrestlemania season. That said If WWE is going be over what a ride it’s been


Why would the company be "over" Saudi is buying entities like sports teams and other entities at rapid rate a doing little bit funneling money in to them. This would likely be the same scenario.


----------



## ThePegasusKid

Seth Grimes said:


> The Saudi's have had almost no influence over all the football teams they own. Why would this be any different?


Well football is a real sport and how well a team does is performance based. There really is no narrative outside of 'which team is better?'

WWE is a scripted live action anime with characters and storylines. Lots of opportunities to 'propagandise' the product.


----------



## The XL 2

I honestly don't give two fucks. The business has been dying a slow death for a long time in terms of quality anyway. The end of the late 90s boom period hurt, but they rebounded a little with the creation of Cena, Batista and Orton. 

By the time they went PG in 08, and when Edge, HBK, Batista, Undertaker and Triple H all either retired or went part time in 2010, the product has been the absolute shits and gotten worse and worse year after year. They've been propped up by business to business contracts for years. 

Maybe the business dies. But scorched earth was the only way it ever had a chance of getting better


----------



## Irish Jet

Lady Eastwood said:


> View attachment 149336
> 
> 
> JD is a dicknugget, though, ain’t he.


The Khans have dealt with the Saudi’s plenty lol. 

We’ll soon be at the stage where there’s less major companies that don’t have some Saudi money invested. They already pretty much own Twitter and have significant stakes in Disney, Facebook, Nintendo etc.

Their influence is everywhere. Dealing with them is becoming unavoidable.


----------



## Goku

Dr. Middy said:


> Jokes aside, this is just depressing honestly.


I think it's quite uplifting.

WWE has been on a terrible downward spiral for decades. Corporate investors delivering a passionless product with social causes out the wazoo taking central stage.

I don't know if I still care about wrestling, but ideally the new owners actually watch the product once in a while and may take interest. They do love their EPL team.

I've got hopium for days.


----------



## Upstart474

This is monster news, why hasn't a credible source like New York Times or another media reported it? I am not saying our wrestling media is wrong but just wondering others have not reported it besides Kermit the Frog, Rag, and a few others.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> The Saudi's have had almost no influence over all the football teams they own. Why would this be any different?


let me think about the differences between football and a fully scripted wrestling show, whose results are pre-determined and whose main goal is promos to build faces and make you hate heels - to change and manipulate the audience / viewer reaction

let me think about why the influence might just be a tad larger  

Mmm, do you want the whole list of reasons or just the top 40 reasons?

i think you all forget WWE x Saudi gov has always been a PR thing, from the start - lest we forget ‘visit wonderful progressive Jeddah’ promos


listen, if the fed fam is happy with this - far be it from me to complain


----------



## AEW on TNT

Well thats that !


----------



## Seth Grimes

PavelGaborik said:


> I mean, for one they're a massively antisemitic.
> 
> I'm not seeing a mutual fit, even if Tony REALLY underwhelms with an offer, I think those odds just went down rather drastically.
> 
> Yes I know Paul Heyman is Jewish before you respond, that doesn't change my prospective.


I don't really get your point? You're saying that the Saudi's are antisemetic and this will lead to wrestlers turning down contracts that will double their wages????



ThePegasusKid said:


> Well football is a real sport and how well a team does is performance based. There really is no narrative outside of 'which team is better?'
> 
> WWE is a scripted live action anime with characters and storylines. Lots of opportunities to 'propagandise' the product.


You really think the Saudi's just bought WWE for the fuck of it? They obviously wanna make it profitable to an America and western audience. Which is exactly what they were already trying to do



LifeInCattleClass said:


> let me think about the differences between football and a fully scripted wrestling show, whose results are pre-determined and whose main goal is promos to build faces and make you hate heels - to change and manipulate the audience / viewer reaction
> 
> let me think about why the influence might just be a tad larger
> 
> Mmm, do you want the whole list of reasons or just the top 40 reasons?
> 
> i think you all forget WWE x Saudi gov has always been a PR thing, from the start - lest we forget ‘visit wonderful progressive Jeddah’ promos
> 
> listen, if the fed fam is happy with this - far be it from me to complain


Yeah, I'd love for you to actually name some reasons rather than just random fantasy ideas?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

validreasoning said:


> AEW had Shaq, Rosario Dawson, Mike Tyson, Bow Wow, Rick Ross say hello.
> 
> And if performers really cared so much about loyalty why did so many jump from NWA, MLW etc at first chance when Shad Khan offered them big money...
> 
> I mean where was MJFs loyalty to MLW in 2019


none of those main evented a ppv, did they

and i think you missed the point - sure, people will jump for more money - but there is a line they won’t cross

some might see working for an entertainment / and now PR business for a foreign government as that line

i dunno, we’ll see


----------



## ThePegasusKid

Goku said:


> I think it's quite uplifting.
> 
> WWE has been on a terrible downward spiral for decades. Corporate investors delivering a passionless product with social causes out the wazoo taking central stage.
> 
> I don't know if I still care about wrestling, but ideally the new owners actually watch the product once in a while and may take interest. They do love their EPL team.
> 
> I've got hopium for days.


Sadly for your perspective the SRF are only interested in WWE as an ad hoc PR firm. They do not care about the in-ring product.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Pretty insane news if true, at the end of the day it‘s all about the mighty dollar. Vince knows what he’s doing, regardless How anybody feels about it. We will find out soon enough, wonder if the stock will crash or rise.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Sean Ross Sapp is such an idiot. He has no idea what he’s talking about.


----------



## Stellar

It should be emphasized that several people have not been able to confirm yet whether this is true or not. To me at this point the people reporting this to be true better hope that it is indeed true or else they will have eggs on their faces.


----------



## Seafort

FrankieDs316 said:


> The Saudi PIF bought Newcastle United a couple of years ago and provided major investment. They haven’t made any major changes and one of the key players in the acquisition was Amanda Staveley (a woman!)
> 
> The Saudi PIF exist to sportswash the countries image as human rights abusers and the invest heavily in their businesses.
> 
> It wouldn’t surprise me if we see salaries go up, WWE will expand their roster and investment in production will increase.
> 
> Yes the money used will be Saudi blood money but if you can ignore that then you’ll probably see better paid wrestlers, increased production values and a set of owners who can fire Vince if the product is shit


If Levesque were to stay, perhaps his long-held dream of a world-wide network of NXT territories reconstituting the old NWA could be realized. AAA and New Japan could be next.


----------



## Tobiyama

zkorejo said:


> Yeah. It's happening. Wrestling media and fans will shit on it.
> 
> Then Stephanie will be brought back.. and everyone will be like.. let's give it a chance.. and without the shackles of it being a public company, I think it will be a better product.


This could be good. The people mentioning football are on the right track. This should lead to investment in the product and in the talent.


----------



## thorwold

Irish Jet said:


> Women will definitely be fine. This isn’t being purchased for a Saudi audience.
> 
> People who were hired will likely be phased out by Vince creatively but there’ll be zero financial pressure to release them.
> 
> Sami, Owens, MVP - Less sure about them. I think the Saudi’s will want to make it work and not have a big deal made over it but not sure if those guys will want to.
> 
> Sami never wanted to go to Saudi, said he wouldn’t perform in Israel either so he’s not above taking a moral stance. Could see this being a deal breaker for him and by extension Owens and that they work out a release quietly. Sami is so over and central to the product though that it will cause serious unrest if it happens.


Why would they work out a release though? We’re talking about a guy who made a habit of freezing peoples contracts and letting them sit at home till they agreed to come back to work.


----------



## TripleG

Well...

This is the craziest shit ever. 

Holy God!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> Yeah, I'd love for you to actually name some reasons rather than just random fantasy ideas?


sure…

some wrestlers might bot want to be mic-ed up puppets for a foreign government
some might have issues working for a foreign government that is only getting its head around ‘women might be allowed to drive’

there’s two

you can take that and extrapolate a couple more if you want


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> I don't really get your point? You're saying that the Saudi's are antisemetic and this will lead to wrestlers turning down contracts that will double their wages????
> 
> 
> You really think the Saudi's just bought WWE for the fuck of it? They obviously wanna make it profitable to an America and western audience. Which is exactly what they were already trying to do
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'd love for you to actually name some reasons rather than just random fantasy ideas?


I think the Saudi's being antisemitic put them at a disadvantage when it comes to signing jewish talent, like MFJ. It's really not all that complex, Nor do I believe owning a professional sports team is a particularly good analogy for owning 5 hours of what is essentially a glorified soap opera at this point.

Apples to Oranges, not sure what exactly has you confused but I do hope that helps.

You're really, really grasping for positives out of this mess, I applaud your dedication for that.


----------



## Goku

LifeInCattleClass said:


> let me think about the differences between football and a fully scripted wrestling show, whose results are pre-determined and whose main goal is promos to build faces and make you hate heels - to change and manipulate the audience / viewer reaction


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Goku said:


>


haha! Fair fair - football seems heavily scripted these days sometimes XD

but nobody is cutting a promo 20 min in


----------



## Dr. Middy

Seth Grimes said:


> You really think the Saudi's just bought WWE for the fuck of it? They obviously wanna make it profitable to an America and western audience. Which is exactly what they were already trying to do


They got more "fuck you money" then they know what to do with honestly, look at like that LIV Golf organization they made where they're giving tens of millions to basically any decent golfer and offered $700-800 million to Tiger to come over there. I don't think they really care how much money they make off WWE considering this, because they're going to continue raking in billions and billions from sitting on an oil sink everybody wants. 

What I really think they're doing, is akin to a company greenwashing themselves to look more favorable in an environmental light, or what Qatar tried to do with the World Cup. WWE is going to be a company they can use to make themselves look better overall as a country, and they can use it as a propaganda front to do this. It's a lot easier and more effective to do this with a type of media that relies upon actually creating storylines and manipulating it to what you want it to be versus that of sports teams.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Welp Sami Zayne is gone


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

Gotta think Vince was plotting this sale before he was re-instated. Gotta wonder about any legal implications.


----------



## Goku

LifeInCattleClass said:


> haha! Fair fair - football seems heavily scripted these days sometimes XD
> 
> but nobody is cutting a promo 20 min in


Not yet.

"LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING FOOTYMANIACS!"


----------



## Irish Jet

PavelGaborik said:


> I mean, for one they're a massively antisemitic Country, actually they're one of the shittiest Countries on the planet in regards to Human Rights as a whole, they're the mess that the far left like to pretend the West is.
> 
> I'm not seeing a mutual fit, even if Tony REALLY underwhelms with an offer, I think those odds just went down rather drastically.
> 
> Yes I know Paul Heyman is Jewish before you respond, that doesn't change my prospective.


What a foolish post, in so many ways.

The Saudi's are not doing this to enforce their Islamic prejudices on the product - Quite the opposite. This is not for a Saudi audience. The PIF have invested a ton of capital into companies headed up by Jewish people - Jared Kushner's equity firm had $2bn of Saudi money pumped into it and he then went on to be their biggest proponent in the states. They provided $20bn to a Blackstone infrastructure fund, again headed up by a Jewish man. If you think anti-Semitism is going to be a factor in paying a wrestler you're out of your mind. Anyone the WWE want who's willing to put money first will join. 

And lol at "far left" - The _actual _far left have been warning for decades of the creeping foreign investments that have seen capitalists sell off their country to the worst people in the world lmao. What a weird time to flex.


----------



## zkorejo

Wolf Mark said:


> Ted with his money came really close, though. And WCW eventually went away cause Ted was basically not in power anymore. If had not sold his empire, Ted would still be writing those big checks nowadays. The most successful recepy is money + passion. Warner had the money but with Ted not in charge anymore, they didn't care for it, they wanted to get rid of the wrestling. As far as wrestler not wanting for the Saudis, money talks. About the fans, sure they can have morals but humans are creatures of habits. They want the stuff they like.


It was a pet project for Ted so he let EB spend excessively and it paid off till 98.. 99 was recorded as a loss if im not mistaken and after that I doubt they were profitable and on top had those HUGE money contracts for wrestlers. When you're in loss and have big money contracts to pay.. now that becomes a problem.

Now ofcourse WWE wont go out of business.. unless they fuck things up royally.. but its always best not to overpay for your assets just to be future proof.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> Gotta think Vince was plotting this sale before he was re-instated. Gotta wonder about any legal implications.


There had been rumblings about entertaining offers for years this could have been an offer that Vince was sitting on before the shit hit the fan in the spring/summer.


----------



## thorwold

The really interesting thing here is indeed to see how hands on they will be. At the very least we’ll surely be getting a Saudi Wrestlemania before too long


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dr. Middy said:


> They got more "fuck you money" then they know what to do with honestly, look at like that LIV Golf organization they made where they're giving tens of millions to basically any decent golfer and offered $700-800 million to Tiger to come over there. I don't think they really care how much money they make off WWE considering this, because they're going to continue raking in billions and billions from sitting on an oil sink everybody wants.
> 
> What I really think they're doing, is akin to a company greenwashing themselves to look more favorable in an environmental light, or what Qatar tried to do with the World Cup. WWE is going to be a company they can use to make themselves look better overall as a country, and they can use it as a propaganda front to do this. It's a lot easier and more effective to do this with a type of media that relies upon actually creating storylines and manipulating it to what you want it to be versus that of sports teams.


the Fed is a PR firm now

no 2 ways about it

its actually mega smart from all sides - they can exists without tv rights deals or very reduced ones / and the Saudi gov gets all the PR in the world they could desire


----------



## yeahbaby!

Wow this is insane but kind of expected wasn't it? I mean corporates and governments have had in the past no trouble doing business with the Saudis and similar countries with bad human's issues. I mean, wasn't the US government buying half their oil in the past, or are they still?

Anyway, it's insane what a disturbance in the force. Be very interesting to see how fans react. Will people really care? 

WWE will really be forever now. They could lose a billion each year FFS and Saudis wouldn't be worried if it's providing them exposure and maybe a little propaganda here and there.


----------



## Municipal Waste

gillbergisback said:


> All I know is on Monday Raw should open with Theory introducing Vince and saying Daddy is back


With a new singlet


----------



## Seth Grimes

LifeInCattleClass said:


> sure…
> 
> some wrestlers might bot want to be mic-ed up puppets for a foreign government
> some might have issues working for a foreign government that is only getting its head around ‘women might be allowed to drive’
> 
> there’s two
> 
> you can take that and extrapolate a couple more if you want


So why is it that not one singular football player of member of staff quit any of the big teams which were took over by the middle east? Are wrestlers just that much more compassionate? I'd love to see how you're gonna split that



PavelGaborik said:


> I think the Saudi's being antisemitic put that at a disadvantage when it comes to signing jewish talent, like MFJ. It's really not all that complex, not do I believe owning a professional sports team is a particularly good analogy for owning 5 hours of what is essentially a glorified soap opera at this point.
> 
> Apples to Oranges, not sure what exactly has you confused but I do hope that helps.


I really don't think they're gonna care. Have we not seen arguably racist and sexist shit coming from Vince Mcmahon himself and did that stop any black or women wrestlers from signing with them?




Dr. Middy said:


> They got more "fuck you money" then they know what to do with honestly, look at like that LIV Golf organization they made where they're giving tens of millions to basically any decent golfer and offered $700-800 million to Tiger to come over there. I don't think they really care how much money they make off WWE considering this, because they're going to continue raking in billions and billions from sitting on an oil sink everybody wants.
> 
> What I really think they're doing, is akin to a company greenwashing themselves to look more favorable in an environmental light, or what Qatar tried to do with the World Cup. WWE is going to be a company they can use to make themselves look better overall as a country, and they can use it as a propaganda front to do this. It's a lot easier and more effective to do this with a type of media that relies upon actually creating storylines and manipulating it to what you want it to be versus that of sports teams.


I disagree. In football they always took over the most profitable clubs they could grab. They weren't taking over places like Bournemouth and their 12000 seater stadium. They were taking over Man City and Newcastle with their 60k.

Yeah you could be right, they probably do publicity stunts for sure but there is way more to gain from getting a WC. USA badly wants to get it as well, will you say the same about them having it? It is so that they can look better overall as a country? I'm sorry but we really aren't going to be getting storylines that have strong Saudi ideology in them


----------



## NapperX

Nevermind, I think some us were convinced with this rumour.


----------



## Irish Jet

Copy and pasting from Reddit - SRS's updates:

-Reiterates time and time again that nothing is confirmed on his end

-He said the wrestlers are “really really mad” and “really frustrated” about the news

-“What do you not have when you’re owned by a company in Saudi Arabia? A CEO that’s a woman” one source said to SRS earlier today

-Thinks there’s a chance Saudi’s “grossly overpaid” for the company based on the other businesses that were bidding for WWE

-“If there was a group that would have Vince retain any semblance of creative control creatively, it would be with the Saudi’s” but mentions their relationship isn’t perfect and speaks on the problems between Vince and the Saudi prince

-“100%, yes” when asked if employees and talent will walk out on WWE if/when this is official

-“There could be a real, REAL possibility that nothing is happening.” Says putting it out on Twittwe could’ve been a litmus test of sorts to see what the reaction online would be

-SRS believes it would be hard for WWE to get a rights deal based on how the LIV golf negotiations went

-“Absolutely not” in regards to HHH leaving the wrestling business if he is let go by WWE

-SRS believes this deal could ruin Jay White and other free agents coming to WWE. Mentions it moreso being about Vince being back in control rather than the Saudi’s

-SRS believes Fox and USA “won’t be keen on” renewing TV deals if this deal happens

-“How could he stay?!” In regards to Sami Zayn’s standing with the company if this happens

-On HHH going to Impact if he gets pushed out: "No way...if he starts his own thing he'll be better off"

-SRS said one person he "very much trusts" said they spoke to someone in WWE that said everything on Twitter was they first they heard of this talk whatsoever

-Question: "you're telling me Twitter could've gotten worked?" SRS says "that was the first fucking thing I mentioned! If I tweet some bullshit eye emoji, that story is coming out that day."

-SRS: "I am going to be blazed out of my mind after all of this. I am going to be worthless after all of this." upvote for the weeds

-SRS believes all the "confirmations" of the deal is going off of "echos" on Twitter and not "steady information"


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

zkorejo said:


> It was a pet project for Ted so he let EB spend excessively and it paid off till 98.. 99 was recorded as a loss if im not mistaken and after that I doubt they were profitable and on top had those HUGE money contracts for wrestlers. When you're in loss and have big money contracts to pay.. now that becomes a problem.
> 
> Now ofcourse WWE wont go out of business.. unless they fuck things up royally.. but its always best not to overpay for your assets just to be future proof.


The amount of money the Saudis can pump into WWE is astronomical. 

Seriously a football team nobody outside of Saudi Arabia knows, cares, or even thinks about just signed Cristiano Ronaldo to a deal worth a literal King's Ransom. 

If true that the Saudis bought WWE it pretty much eliminates financial worry for the foreseeable future. The oil bubble isn't about to burst.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I'm happy it's been purchased by proud traditionalists like the Saudis, and not a trash woke company like Disney.

I'm also optimistic that being owned by a 12-figure(!!!) private company with F you money, rather than beholden to whiny shareholders, means a whole lot less bland, inoffensive, homogenized storylines.

We need a whole lot less Bayley main events, and a whole lot more big breasted blondes barking like a dog. I'm hopeful the Saudis will agree with me.


----------



## La Parka

Terrible news. 

WWE can't be taken seriously now.


----------



## Seth Grimes

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the Fed is a PR firm now
> 
> no 2 ways about it
> 
> its actually mega smart from all sides - they can exists without tv rights deals or very reduced ones / and the Saudi gov gets all the PR in the world they could desire


True. This company never did PR before or constantly spoke about how great America is or how great the army is and have political affiliations

This is all completely new ground we're treading on


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

MonkasaurusRex said:


> There had been rumblings about entertaining offers for years this could have been an offer that Vince was sitting on before the shit hit the fan in the spring/summer.


Possibly but you got to think if Disney or NBC bought WWE Vince likely wouldn't be put back in power. It's obviously this escalated like it did because Vince was getting put back in power.


----------



## Serpico Jones

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The amount of money the Saudis can pump into WWE is astronomical.
> 
> Seriously a football team nobody outside of Saudi Arabia knows, cares, or even thinks about just signed Cristiano Ronaldo to a deal worth a literal King's Ransom.
> 
> If true that the Saudis bought WWE it pretty much eliminates financial worry for the foreseeable future. The oil bubble isn't about to burst.


This is why everything SRS is currently ranting about is so stupid. Doesn’t he realize the amount of money the Saudis have? He thinks wrestlers are going to walk away from millions of dollars? Ridiculous.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> Possibly but you got to think if Disney or NBC bought WWE Vince likely wouldn't be put back in power. It's obviously this escalated like it did because Vince was getting put back in power.


I don't think so. Disney has been taking PR hits for a while this year and Vince would be another one that they weren't willing to take.


----------



## zkorejo

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The amount of money the Saudis can pump into WWE is astronomical.
> 
> Seriously a football team nobody outside of Saudi Arabia knows, cares, or even thinks about just signed Cristiano Ronaldo to a deal worth a literal King's Ransom.
> 
> If true that the Saudis bought WWE it pretty much eliminates financial worry for the foreseeable future. The oil bubble isn't about to burst.


Agreed.. Saudi money is different than usual cases. It all depends on the new owners tbh. Is this purely a business deal or is there any personal interest? If its former, ofcourse they would like return on their investment. If its latter.. well then..


----------



## Kewf1988

deadcool said:


> All of that morality takes a walk when your livelihood is involved. He will stay with the WWE.





Mr. WrestleMania said:


> That's BS. I'd like to see any of them say no to a 10-15-20-25 million per year contract if waived in front of them. Khan has been the wealthiest owner in wrestling for the last 3 years, guess we can say that about AEW since it's existed, too. LOL. And you guys were the fanbase that constantly reminded other fans that "WWE no longer has the wealthiest owner in wrestling anymore".
> 
> Now, it's a problem, though? Huh...I wonder why. You dubballo's are absolutely hilarious and completely lack in self-awareness alot of the time, friend.


Be honest, you don't NEED 20 million a year to have a comfortable life, especially when that 20 million would mean working for a company associated with a repressive regime (which would then mean that you're willing to be associated with stuff like theocracy, the oppression of women and LGBT people, and the assassination of journalists for a buck).

I hope this is just a terrible rumor, otherwise it would be VERY hard to see myself as a fan again, as forcing yourself back in to sell the company to an oppressive regime for the sake of being head booker without all the work of running the company is something you just can't come back from.

I am starting to think Sasha was smart and KNEW Vince wasn't really gone for good, as that would explain why she was the only high profile wrestler to not come back under HHH (Nia was pushed hard but never over).


----------



## Irish Jet

Dr. Middy said:


> They got more "fuck you money" then they know what to do with honestly, look at like that LIV Golf organization they made where they're giving tens of millions to basically any decent golfer and offered $700-800 million to Tiger to come over there. I don't think they really care how much money they make off WWE considering this, because they're going to continue raking in billions and billions from sitting on an oil sink everybody wants.
> 
> What I really think they're doing, is akin to a company greenwashing themselves to look more favorable in an environmental light, or what Qatar tried to do with the World Cup. WWE is going to be a company they can use to make themselves look better overall as a country, and they can use it as a propaganda front to do this. It's a lot easier and more effective to do this with a type of media that relies upon actually creating storylines and manipulating it to what you want it to be versus that of sports teams.


It's a propaganda front as well as a long term investment into Western markets.

Not necessarily something they wish to profit of but getting control, influence, building networks and partners with powerful people across multiple industries. Get their hands in as many pies to keep us relying on their money. It's shameless but effective so long as people can keep being bought.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Serpico Jones said:


> This is why everything SRS is currently ranting about is so stupid. Doesn’t he realize the amount of money the Saudis have? He thinks wrestlers are going to walk away from millions of dollars? Ridiculous.



Some might there are people who have enough to money to live and will stand in their principles. Most people will likely wake up tomorrow if it's true and go to work like any other day.


----------



## JasmineAEW

For everyone saying this will be the death of the WWE, why do you think that? I know there are some negatives, but the E will probably be getting a huge infusion of money, and the company will no longer be beholden to stockholders.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> So why is it that not one singular football player of member of staff quit any of the big teams which were took over by the middle east? Are wrestlers just that much more compassionate? I'd love to see how you're gonna split that


if you cannot see the very real differences between the fed and football, then i’ve got nothing for you


----------



## Blonde

Irish Jet said:


> What a foolish post, in so many ways.
> 
> The Saudi's are not doing this to enforce their Islamic prejudices on the product - Quite the opposite. This is not for a Saudi audience. The PIF have invested a ton of capital into companies headed up by Jewish people - Jared Kushner's equity firm had $2bn of Saudi money pumped into it and he then went on to be their biggest proponent in the states. They provided $20bn to a Blackstone infrastructure fund, again headed up by a Jewish man. If you think anti-Semitism is going to be a factor in paying a wrestler you're out of your mind. Anyone the WWE want who's willing to put money first will join.
> 
> And lol at "far left" - The _actual _far left have been warning for decades of the creeping foreign investments that have seen capitalists sell off their country to the worst people in the world lmao. What a weird time to flex.


This needs to be stickied up as the first reply to this thread (if that’s even possible @Chelsea) because I’m a little surprised that people seem to think this is a first time thing in the world.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Irish Jet said:


> It's a propaganda front as well as a long term investment into Western markets.
> 
> Not necessarily something they wish to profit of but getting control, influence, building networks and partners with powerful people across multiple industries. Get their hands in as many pies to keep us relying on their money. It's shameless but effective so long as people can keep being bought.


Buying sports teams is the same propaganda. 

The same Saudi investment firm that is allegedly buying WWE recently bought nearly 8 billion dollars of stock in major US companies that are far bigger and more important than WWE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> True. This company never did PR before or constantly spoke about how great America is or how great the army is and have political affiliations
> 
> This is all completely new ground we're treading on


were they paid by the government to do that?


----------



## Seth Grimes

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if you cannot see the very real differences between the fed and football, then i’ve got nothing for you


Good way to say "I don't know how to answer that because I'm running off pure fantasy". You are right, you don't have anything for me, now KISS IT


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

JasmineAEW said:


> For everyone saying this will be the death of the WWE, why do you think that? I know there are some negatives, but the E will probably be getting a huge infusion of money, and the company will no longer be beholden to stockholders.


nah, if anything this keeps them ticking forever


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Can’t wait to hear the final financial figures on how much Vince made from this. From buying his father’s regional promotion in the early 80s to cashing out for billions about 40 years later.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> Good way to say "I don't know how to answer that because I'm running off pure fantasy". You are right, you don't have anything for me, now KISS IT


nope, its a good way to say ‘i already explained the difference to you, you just chose to ignore it’

You can read some of my earlier replies to see it

alternatively you can keep coping, no skin off my nose


----------



## Mustard

Irish Jet said:


> Copy and pasting from Reddit - SRS's updates:
> 
> -Reiterates time and time again that nothing is confirmed on his end
> 
> -He said the wrestlers are “really really mad” and “really frustrated” about the news
> 
> -“What do you not have when you’re owned by a company in Saudi Arabia? A CEO that’s a woman” one source said to SRS earlier today
> 
> -Thinks there’s a chance Saudi’s “grossly overpaid” for the company based on the other businesses that were bidding for WWE
> 
> -“If there was a group that would have Vince retain any semblance of creative control creatively, it would be with the Saudi’s” but mentions their relationship isn’t perfect and speaks on the problems between Vince and the Saudi prince
> 
> -“100%, yes” when asked if employees and talent will walk out on WWE if/when this is official
> 
> -“There could be a real, REAL possibility that nothing is happening.” Says putting it out on Twittwe could’ve been a litmus test of sorts to see what the reaction online would be
> 
> -SRS believes it would be hard for WWE to get a rights deal based on how the LIV golf negotiations went
> 
> -“Absolutely not” in regards to HHH leaving the wrestling business if he is let go by WWE
> 
> -SRS believes this deal could ruin Jay White and other free agents coming to WWE. Mentions it moreso being about Vince being back in control rather than the Saudi’s
> 
> -SRS believes Fox and USA “won’t be keen on” renewing TV deals if this deal happens
> 
> -“How could he stay?!” In regards to Sami Zayn’s standing with the company if this happens
> 
> -On HHH going to Impact if he gets pushed out: "No way...if he starts his own thing he'll be better off"
> 
> -SRS said one person he "very much trusts" said they spoke to someone in WWE that said everything on Twitter was they first they heard of this talk whatsoever
> 
> -Question: "you're telling me Twitter could've gotten worked?" SRS says "that was the first fucking thing I mentioned! If I tweet some bullshit eye emoji, that story is coming out that day."
> 
> -SRS: "I am going to be blazed out of my mind after all of this. I am going to be worthless after all of this." upvote for the weeds
> 
> -SRS believes all the "confirmations" of the deal is going off of "echos" on Twitter and not "steady information"


The Saudis could easily put a woman in a powerful position in WWE, like with Newcastle United. It's all a front, to sportswash the Saudi regime in the eyes of people in the western world. Wrestlers might walk out, but how many will resist if the Saudis start offering millions more in wages? Just look at the golfers who sold out to LIV, and they put a golfing legend with a grudge against the PGA, i.e. Greg Norman, in charge of promoting LIV golf. Norman is still very bitter that the PGA back around 1995 time scuppered his plan for a World Tour in golf.


----------



## Seth Grimes

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nope, its a good way to say ‘i already explained the difference to you, you just chose to ignore it’
> 
> You can read some of my earlier replies to see it
> 
> alternatively you can keep coping, no skin off my nose


You didn't explain anything you just sat there sounding dumbfounded "what, you don't believe it???" and when I asked you why you believe it, you said "well I don't have anything for ya"

I'll give you one last chance to redeem yourself, why is it that no sportspeople and no staff of any of the teams quit when they were overtaken by one of these consortiums? Why is it you think wrestlers will?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Irish Jet said:


> What a foolish post, in so many ways.
> 
> The Saudi's are not doing this to enforce their Islamic prejudices on the product - Quite the opposite. This is not for a Saudi audience. The PIF have invested a ton of capital into companies headed up by Jewish people - Jared Kushner's equity firm had $2bn of Saudi money pumped into it and he then went on to be their biggest proponent in the states. They provided $20bn to a Blackstone infrastructure fund, again headed up by a Jewish man. If you think anti-Semitism is going to be a factor in paying a wrestler you're out of your mind. Anyone the WWE want who's willing to put money first will join.
> 
> And lol at "far left" - The _actual _far left have been warning for decades of the creeping foreign investments that have seen capitalists sell off their country to the worst people in the world lmao. What a weird time to flex.


You quite literally have no idea why the Saudi's are planning to do with this purchase. It's not for the Saudi Audience, source? My stance has nothing to do with whether the new owners are willing to pay a substantial amount of money to acquire talent, my qualm has everything to do with it's owners being a part of a Country where quite literally 3/4ths of the individuals living there believe Jews are responsible for the overwhelming vast majority of the worlds issues, likely due to years of extremely antisemitic textbooks in school where Jews were still referred to as "Apes" in the current century. At some point morals from the individual athlete need to be taken into consideration, not just blind money.


I don't know what you're "lol'ing" about at the bottom - I thought it was quite clear I was referencing the modern race baiting, victimization social views of the modern left in the West in comparison to extremely prejudice and homophobic Middle Eastern Countries that genuinely have significant issues in this regard. I guess missed the mark as well.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> So why is it that not one singular football player of member of staff quit any of the big teams which were took over by the middle east? Are wrestlers just that much more compassionate? I'd love to see how you're gonna split that
> 
> 
> I really don't think they're gonna care. Have we not seen arguably racist and sexist shit coming from Vince Mcmahon himself and did that stop any black or women wrestlers from signing with them?
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. In football they always took over the most profitable clubs they could grab. They weren't taking over places like Bournemouth and their 12000 seater stadium. They were taking over Man City and Newcastle with their 60k.
> 
> Yeah you could be right, they probably do publicity stunts for sure but there is way more to gain from getting a WC. USA badly wants to get it as well, will you say the same about them having it? It is so that they can look better overall as a country? I'm sorry but we really aren't going to be getting storylines that have strong Saudi ideology in them


We've not seen anything from Vince anywhere near the level of what transpires in Saudi Arabia, are you genuinely unaware of how homosexuals, jewish individuals are treated there? I'd advise you to look into it, it's quite disgusting to say the least.


----------



## Showonlastguy

just woke up and my phone has been exploded with these news lmao.. holy shit.


----------



## The XL 2

I'm hoping to hear Muhammad Hassan's music to open Smackdown and for a returning Hassan and Davari to start the show.


----------



## Mustard

PavelGaborik said:


> We've not seen anything from Vince anywhere near the level of what transpires in Saudi Arabia, are you genuinely unaware of how homosexuals, jewish individuals are treated there? I'd advise you to look into it, it's quite disgusting to say the least.


From the Saudi government point of view, all this buying of sports is about sportswashing the Saudi regime in the eyes of people in the western world. To that end, they will employ women in powerful positions if necessary, since most of the propaganda is aimed at westerners rather than the Saudi domestic audience. They will also spend huge sums of money to try to get people to forget the regime's crimes. Most won't be able to resist giving in once huge sums of money are waved about, unfortunately, from the sportspeople/wrestlers being paid huge amounts of money, to the fans who just care about a "good product" and will be blown away from the increased funding. Also, privately owned means far less bureaucracy, and no need to worry about funding with such absurd plutocrats running it.


----------



## Seth Grimes

PavelGaborik said:


> We've not seen anything from Vince anywhere near the level of what transpires in Saudi Arabia, are you genuinely unaware of how homosexuals, jewish individuals are treated there? I'd advise you to look into it, it's quite disgusting to say the least.


And yet no footballers or staff of teams quit when they were taken over. So what's different here? I'm fully aware. I'm clearly saying that money + levels of separation will make these people not care



PavelGaborik said:


> You quite literally have no idea why the Saudi's are planning to do with this purchase. It's not for the Saudi Audience, source? My stance has nothing to do with whether the new owners are willing to pay a substantial amount of money to acquire talent, my qualm has everything to do with it's owners being a part of a Country where quite literally 3/4ths of the individuals living there believe Jews are responsible for the overwhelming vast majority of the worlds issues, likely due to years of extremely antisemitic textbooks in school where Jews were still referred to as "Apes" in the current century. At some point morals from the individual athlete need to be taken into consideration, not just blind money.
> 
> 
> I don't know what you're "lol'ing" about at the bottom - I thought it was quite clear I was referencing the modern race baiting, victimization social views of the modern left in the West in comparison to extremely prejudice and homophobic Middle Eastern Countries that genuinely have significant issues in this regard. I guess missed the mark as well.


And neither do you. At least they are going mostly off what the Saudi's have done so far when in similar situations. You and others are doing nothing but, guess???? There is absolutely no way you believe 3/4 Americans have that idea.


----------



## zkorejo

The XL 2 said:


> I'm hoping to hear Muhammad Hassan's music to open Smackdown and for a returning Hassan and Davari to start the show.


Long term storytelling.


----------



## Seth Grimes

The XL 2 said:


> I'm hoping to hear Muhammad Hassan's music to open Smackdown and for a returning Hassan and Davari to start the show.


This but unironically. Was a great gimmick


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> You didn't explain anything you just sat there sounding dumbfounded "what, you don't believe it???" and when I asked you why you believe it, you said "well I don't have anything for ya"
> 
> I'll give you one last chance to redeem yourself, why is it that no sportspeople and no staff of any of the teams quit when they were overtaken by one of these consortiums? Why is it you think wrestlers will?


because, and listen closely, cause i said it before

there is a big massive huge motherfucking difference in playing a 90 min game, and then having coaches afterward interview with a ‘good game’

and a predetermined ‘sport’ filled with promos designed to build heels / faces and manipulate the audience / viewer to think a certain way

a massive massive massive fucking difference - and its not out of the realm of possibility, that some people might not agree with the scripts being placed before them soon or the content thereof or who is writing them 

if basically everybody in this thread is saying ‘Sami is fucked’ - you can bet your bottom dollar he won’t be the only one. By choice of the talent, or choice of the Saudi government 

and if you don’t understand that… then i have nothing else for you 🤷‍♂️


----------



## gillbergisback

The one guy brought up some legitimate issues WWE could face. WWE could lose a lot footing if they can't find good tv deals, corporate sponsors. This isn't buying a sports team were you're just a franchise in a league. WWE is a company and if Fox or USA is weary of working with a Saudi owned WWE they could find themselves losing valuable outlets.


----------



## Irish Jet

Not sure the golf comparison is like for like tbh with regards to TV deals.

Golf still had the PGA tour with all it’s prestige and still had huge names playing in all those events. They had a long list of existing TV partners and were famously pushing back against anyone dealing with the LIV. 

This would be more like if the Saudi’s had bought the PGA itself. WWE aren’t some new outfit searching for a startup TV deal that's going up against the big players, they’re _the_ established brand in wrestling that are a proven source of viewership. Networks will have interest.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> And yet no footballers or staff of teams quit when they were taken over. So what's different here? I'm fully aware. I'm clearly saying that money + levels of separation will make these people not care
> 
> 
> And neither do you. At least they are going mostly off what the Saudi's have done so far when in similar situations. You and others are doing nothing but, guess???? There is absolutely no way you believe 3/4 Americans have that idea.


Except it's not a similar situation, at all. This is but a glorifies soap opera in comparison to Pro Sports League, it's apples to oranges, as I've already told you both. We aren't getting 30 minute segments during an NFL game, we damn sure might during RAW. This isn't even bringing up the fact that owning a single team is far different from owning the entire damn company, again, apples to oranges, grasping to look for a positive in a miserable situation. 


And even if they do "play ball" and pretend to be good little boys, are we just going to ignore how morally fucked up everything about this is? Good for you if you want to, I won't be.


----------



## sweepdaleg

JasmineAEW said:


> For everyone saying this will be the death of the WWE, why do you think that? I know there are some negatives, but the E will probably be getting a huge infusion of money, and the company will no longer be beholden to stockholders.


What is a huge influx of money going to do for the company? They are already the most profitable they have ever been. Sign more wrestlers? How often were they outbid when they were buying everyone up that they later fired? How much time do you think they have to feature every wrestler? Are they just going to pay everyone millions of dollars and not use them? Are the new owners not looking to make any money? Wwe already pretty much dictates who they make stars. Under Vince, they never listened to the fans. What US companies will sponsor them? We have companies now that bend the knee to any backlash from certain fans. The media will have a field day with this. Will most wrestlers stay? I would assume so but I could see a bunch leaving. Those are basically my thoughts and questions.


----------



## Seth Grimes

LifeInCattleClass said:


> because, and listen closely, cause i said it before
> 
> there is a big massive huge motherfucking difference in playing a 90 min game, and then having coaches afterward interview with a ‘good game’
> 
> and a predetermined ‘sport’ filled with promos designed to build heels / faces and manipulate the audience / viewer to think a certain way
> 
> a massive massive massive fucking difference - and its not out of the realm of possibility, that some people might not agree with the scripts being placed before them soon or the content thereof or who is writing them
> 
> if basically everybody in this thread is saying ‘Sami is fucked’ - you can bet your bottom dollar he won’t be the only one. By choice of the talent, or choice of the Saudi government
> 
> and if you don’t understand that… then i have nothing else for you 🤷‍♂️


These wrestlers have looked at scripts where they play a retarded man who uses moves but the retarded way. They have had scripts where they say very racist/racial thing. They have had sexist scripts. They have had scripts where they engage in sexual foreplay live on TV. They have gotten their tits out for people. They have kissed the ass off Vince Mcmahon. They recently even did an angle where a guy went to prison and after 7 days acts like he's been on a life sentence. Tell me where you're getting this idea that wrestlers are suddenly going to think "hmm okay I don't like this script"

What is there to understand? You're painting me a fantasy land which has not reflected reality. If the wrestlers walk out as a group this would be the first time it's happened.

Did you miss the part where Vince was accused of all sorts of shit and yet they all kept going to work??


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> because, and listen closely, cause i said it before
> 
> there is a big massive huge motherfucking difference in playing a 90 min game, and then having coaches afterward interview with a ‘good game’
> 
> and a predetermined ‘sport’ filled with promos designed to build heels / faces and manipulate the audience / viewer to think a certain way
> 
> a massive massive massive fucking difference - and its not out of the realm of possibility, that some people might not agree with the scripts being placed before them soon or the content thereof or who is writing them
> 
> if basically everybody in this thread is saying ‘Sami is fucked’ - you can bet your bottom dollar he won’t be the only one. By choice of the talent, or choice of the Saudi government
> 
> and if you don’t understand that… then i have nothing else for you 🤷‍♂️


Why do you think that scripts in WWE will instantly become nothing but Saudi propaganda?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Why do you think that scripts in WWE will instantly become nothing but Saudi propaganda?


why do you think it won’t seep in?

do you think the Saudi’s are buying it cause its a great investment and potential money spinner?

or… why?


----------



## La Parka

sweepdaleg said:


> What is a huge influx of money going to do for the company? They are already the most profitable they have ever been. Sign more wrestlers? How often were they outbid when they were buying everyone up that they later fired? How much time do you think they have to feature every wrestler? Are they just going to pay everyone millions of dollars and not use them? Are the new owners not looking to make any money? Wwe already pretty much dictates who they make stars. Under Vince, they never listened to the fans. What US companies will sponsor them? We have companies now that bend the knee to any backlash from certain fans. The media will have a field day with this. Will most wrestlers stay? I would assume so but I could see a bunch leaving. Those are basically my thoughts and questions.


Wrestlemania in space!


----------



## Seth Grimes

PavelGaborik said:


> Except it's not a similar situation, at all. This is but a glorifies soap opera in comparison to Pro Sports League, it's apples to oranges, as I've already told you both. We aren't getting 30 minute segments during an NFL game, we damn sure might during RAW. This isn't even bringing up the fact that owning a single team is far different from owning the entire damn company, again, apples to oranges, grasping to look for a positive in a miserable situation.
> 
> 
> And even if they do "play ball" and pretend to be good little boys, are we just going to ignore how morally fucked up everything about this is? Good for you if you want to, I won't be.


Why do you keep stating that their jobs are different? It changes nothing. You're making the argument that they will walk out because of morals. I'm asking you where you get this idea when we've consistently seen that those morals mean nothing in the face of money. 

You think just about anyone is morally perfect? Literally every single one of us is living in a bed of immorality.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> These wrestlers have looked at scripts where they play a retarded man who uses moves but the retarded way. They have had scripts where they say very racist/racial thing. They have had sexist scripts. They have had scripts where they engage in sexual foreplay live on TV. They have gotten their tits out for people. They have kissed the ass off Vince Mcmahon. They recently even did an angle where a guy went to prison and after 7 days acts like he's been on a life sentence. Tell me where you're getting this idea that wrestlers are suddenly going to think "hmm okay I don't like this script"
> 
> What is there to understand? You're painting me a fantasy land which has not reflected reality. If the wrestlers walk out as a group this would be the first time it's happened.
> 
> Did you miss the part where Vince was accused of all sorts of shit and yet they all kept going to work??


you are playing a fine game of ‘whataboutism’

when the fact is, none of that compares to a foreign government writing your scripts

i’m not saying anybody will walk out as a group - i am saying

1. Some will take issue and not renew
2. Not everybody will be swayed by money to come or stay

nothing more, nothing less


----------



## Saintpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> why do you think it won’t seep in?
> 
> do you think the Saudi’s are buying it cause its a great investment and potential money spinner?
> 
> or… why?


I think they’re buying it for the same reason they started a golf tour and brought F1 races major boxing events to SA … to associate themselves with something that’s popular in other parts of the world because they have a major PR problem (and rightfully so) because of the actions of their government.

I doubt they’re going to be writing promos any more than they’re asking a soccer coach to read a statement in support of the Saudi government or asking golfers to make statements in support of their views.

I guess we’ll hear about it if they start writing promos and see.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> why do you think it won’t seep in?
> 
> do you think the Saudi’s are buying it cause its a great investment and potential money spinner?
> 
> or… why?


I don't know or care why they are allegedly (not confirmed by any reputable source outside of wrestling journalists) buying it. But to be honest the Saudis are investing in many things including buying massive amounts of stock in American businesses.

I also don't have any thoughts on whether or not Saudi propaganda will seep into WWE's product. I don't jump to fantastical conclusions about it. If it happens I know how my remote control works.


----------



## Irish Jet

PavelGaborik said:


> You quite literally have no idea why the Saudi's are planning to do with this purchase. It's not for the Saudi Audience, source? My stance has nothing to do with whether the new owners are willing to pay a substantial amount of money to acquire talent, my qualm has everything to do with it's owners being a part of a Country where quite literally 3/4ths of the individuals living there believe Jews are responsible for the overwhelming vast majority of the worlds issues, likely due to years of extremely antisemitic textbooks in school where Jews were still referred to as "Apes" in the current century. At some point morals from the individual athlete need to be taken into consideration, not just blind money.
> 
> 
> I don't know what you're "lol'ing" about at the bottom - I thought it was quite clear I was referencing the modern race baiting, victimization social views of the modern left in the West in comparison to extremely prejudice and homophobic Middle Eastern Countries that genuinely have significant issues in this regard. I guess missed the mark as well.


Buddy - This isn't the PIF's first investment - Take a look at the laundry list of companies they've put money into or taken ownership of. The track record is there. This didn't spend however many billions they did to Islamise wrestling lol. This fund owns 5% of Nintendo for fuck sake.

I am well aware of what Saudi Arabia is and what beliefs it propagates to it's own citizens and abroad. This isn't how they do it. Look more for their investments in infrastructure, where Mosques pop up, political donations, weapons smuggling etc. They don't spread the ideology of Wahhabism through their investments in western sports or media, at least not directly.

It was clear what you were referencing and I was ridiculing it because it was ridiculous. An SJW who reads the Guardian and complains about racism does not a "far leftist" make. That's just a liberal my guy. So yeah consider that mark missed.


----------



## Rain

Lady Eastwood said:


> I feel like this is the beginning of the end for WWE.
> 
> Lets assume it is.
> 
> A part of me is so sad because this is the promotion I started with in the 80’s, it will always hold a special place in my heart.
> 
> At the same time, WWE has not been good for YEARS. I’ve never stopped watching, but, it’s been a struggle to keep going. It won’t ever be the same as it was in yesteryear.
> 
> It feels very weird right now to realize this is happening.


You’re good value poster - is it worth reading the past 14 pages or has nothing happened?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> Why do you keep stating that their jobs are different? It changes nothing. You're making the argument that they will walk out because of morals. I'm asking you where you get this idea when we've consistently seen that those morals mean nothing in the face of money.
> 
> You think just about anyone is morally perfect? Literally every single one of us is living in a bed of immorality.


What? Because you're comparing entirely different situations and I'm explaining why the analogies are extremely poor, at best. 

This has nothing to do with being morally perfect and everything to do with having any kind of actual morals. Fuck the Saudi's, they're the scum of the fucking earth.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Christ that means that talentless bum trashsoor is gonna be a champion


----------



## Wolf Mark

zkorejo said:


> It was a pet project for Ted so he let EB spend excessively and it paid off till 98.. 99 was recorded as a loss if im not mistaken and after that I doubt they were profitable and on top had those HUGE money contracts for wrestlers. When you're in loss and have big money contracts to pay.. now that becomes a problem.
> 
> Now ofcourse WWE wont go out of business.. unless they fuck things up royally.. but its always best not to overpay for your assets just to be future proof.


I don't disagree that money is not everything and it's always better that the talent prove their worth than a blank check. But that money can be a game changer. WWE was almost put out of business by WCW and it's by the presence of Mike Tyson in late 97 that business started booming again. WCW was operating at a loss in 99 but they still managed to maintain their operation and continue to fonction. The thing is though whether it's Turner or Warner, they never had the amount of money that the Saudi firm has. From that point on, WWE doesn't even to cut talent like they often do.


----------



## zkorejo

Wolf Mark said:


> Ted with his money came really close, though. And WCW eventually went away cause Ted was basically not in power anymore. If had not sold his empire, Ted would still be writing those big checks nowadays. The most successful recepy is money + passion. Warner had the money but with Ted not in charge anymore, they didn't care for it, they wanted to get rid of the wrestling. As far as wrestler not wanting for the Saudis, money talks. About the fans, sure they can have morals but humans are creatures of habits. They want the stuff they like.


Hmm. Agreed with all points. If the new owners are smart, they will keep Hunter in creative and bring Steph back as CBO or some other big position to retain the goodwill thats associated with these two with fans. Will help smooth things over faster for fans to come to accept it. If they replace Hunter with Vince.. well then.. it may end up being a bit problematic.


----------



## Luxemburger

Mansoor going over Roman Reigns at WrestleMania 39 confirmed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Saintpat said:


> I think they’re buying it for the same reason they started a golf tour and brought F1 races major boxing events to SA … to associate themselves with something that’s popular in other parts of the world because they have a major PR problem (and rightfully so) because of the actions of their government.
> 
> I doubt they’re going to be writing promos any more than they’re asking a soccer coach to read a statement in support of the Saudi government or asking golfers to make statements in support of their views.
> 
> I guess we’ll hear about it if they start writing promos and see.


agreed, its a pure pr move

if you really think about it, its the cheapest ad they could ever buy

7 hrs of primetime tv with no end in sight for a measly 5b

bliss


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy fucking hell. I am speechless.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> agreed, its a pure pr move
> 
> if you really think about it, its the cheapest ad they could ever buy
> 
> 7 hrs of primetime tv with no end in sight for a measly 5b
> 
> bliss


Except the end of their guaranteed TV deal is literally 20 months from now.


----------



## Seth Grimes

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you are playing a fine game of ‘whataboutism’
> 
> when the fact is, none of that compares to a foreign government writing your scripts
> 
> i’m not saying anybody will walk out ad a group - i am saying
> 
> 1. Some will take issue and not renew
> 2. Not everybody will be swayed by money to come or stay
> 
> nothing more, nothing less


Claiming whataboutism is a weird thing to do when we're directly comparing situations as to a means to understand. You have to ask about other things to see if someone is being logically inconsistent

A foreign government won't be writing their scripts lmao again, what makes you think this?

Glad to see you've back off your initial moralist "it's going to be those who love pro wrestling vs those who love money".

Yeah of course they will take issue, but I doubt it'll lead to anything for almost all of them. Again, ofc not everyone will be swayed by the money, but almost all of them will.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Except the end of their guaranteed TV deal is literally 20 months from now.


meh, with their ratings it’ll renew


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Seth Grimes said:


> Claiming whataboutism is a weird thing to do when we're directly comparing situations as to a means to understand. You have to ask about other things to see if someone is being logically inconsistent
> 
> A foreign government won't be writing their scripts lmao again, what makes you think this?
> 
> Glad to see you've back off your initial moralist "it's going to be those who love pro wrestling vs those who love money".
> 
> Yeah of course they will take issue, but I doubt it'll lead to anything for almost all of them. Again, ofc not everyone will be swayed by the money, but almost all of them will.


The big question is why does anybody believe that sources in WWE would tell dirtsheets about a multibillion dollar deal before reputable news outlets even get a sniff of it?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> meh, with their ratings it’ll renew


Most likely but stranger things have happened


----------



## Luxemburger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> agreed, its a pure pr move
> 
> if you really think about it, its the cheapest ad they could ever buy
> 
> 7 hrs of primetime tv with no end in sight for a measly 5b
> 
> bliss


And if the Saudi ownership backlash doesn't transpire. Then they gross 5 billion from FOX and NBC between now and the end of the decade. Pays for itself and the Saudis forever own household name trademarks such as WWE, WrestleMania and The Undertaker.


----------



## validreasoning

sweepdaleg said:


> What is a huge influx of money going to do for the company? They are already the most profitable they have ever been.


It's means they can sign anyone now. Nobody is out bidding them for any talent they desire. If they want Rock they got him, MacGregor him too. 

WWE were profitable and well run but still limited by fact they were a small family run business with relative tiny budget compared to real sports, that's no longer the case. 



> Sign more wrestlers? How often were they outbid when they were buying everyone up that they later fired?


AEW outbid them on Punk, Bryan, Omega, Jericho, Bucks, Moxley to name just a few. WWE were not willing to match what Shad Khan offered 

That will no longer be the case now. 



> How much time do you think they have to feature every wrestler?


They have a 24/7 streaming network and 7 hours of prime time tv. Enough to showcase alot of talent. 



> Are they just going to pay everyone millions of dollars and not use them?


Where do you come to that conclusion 



> Are the new owners not looking to make any money?


Company will make $1.5b in revenue this year far more than Newcastle Utd which they also own. 



> Wwe already pretty much dictates who they make stars.


They push who gets over. 



> Under Vince, they never listened to the fans.


Complete horseshit



> What US companies will sponsor them?


Every major US corporation has deals in Saudi



> We have companies now that bend the knee to any backlash from certain fans.


??? 



> The media will have a field day with this.


The media don't give a fuck. Look at how much they don't give a fuck in England



> Will most wrestlers stay?


Top and middle level ones will be kept, bottom tier will be replaced



> I would assume so but I could see a bunch leaving. Those are basically my thoughts and questions.


I doubt many are going to willing leave when their money is dramatically increased no.


----------



## Seth Grimes

PavelGaborik said:


> What? Because you're comparing entirely different situations and I'm explaining why the analogies are extremely poor, at best.
> 
> This has nothing to do with being morally perfect and everything to do with having any kind of actual morals. Fuck the Saudi's, they're the scum of the fucking earth.


How are they entirely different? The same consortiums took over football clubs. Nothing happened bar their spending increased. What makes you think it's different for a wrestler and why would their morals be any different?

Everyone has morals, dude. But they're clearly not the same, and most people go against their own morals if the situation benefits them. I mean, I hope you're a vegan that doesn't support any large immoral companies or uses anything that was made by slave labour in third world countries, ya?


----------



## SparrowPrime

Gotta think about true reason Stephanie resigned. Saudia Arabia will never have Woman as CEO.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> Claiming whataboutism is a weird thing to do when we're directly comparing situations as to a means to understand. You have to ask about other things to see if someone is being logically inconsistent
> 
> A foreign government won't be writing their scripts lmao again, what makes you think this?
> 
> Glad to see you've back off your initial moralist "it's going to be those who love pro wrestling vs those who love money".
> 
> Yeah of course they will take issue, but I doubt it'll lead to anything for almost all of them. Again, ofc not everyone will be swayed by the money, but almost all of them will.


cause if i were the saudis, its what i would do

tweaks here and there, seep some stuff in

record a raw or 2 there etc etc

I mean, why wouldn’t I? I’d be stupid not to - and its wonderful PR

i might get some investment from it. Tourism might spike - good business all around


----------



## Hotdiggity11

So, when is Monday Night RAWmadon gonna start?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

validreasoning said:


> It's means they can sign anyone now. Nobody is out bidding them for any talent they desire. If they want Rock they got him, MacGregor him too.
> 
> WWE were profitable and well run but still limited by fact they were a small family run business with relative tiny budget compared to real sports, that's no longer the case.
> 
> 
> 
> AEW outbid them on Punk, Bryan, Omega, Jericho, Bucks, Omega to name just a few. WWE were not willing to match what Shad Khan offered
> 
> That will no longer be the case now.
> 
> 
> 
> They have a 24/7 streaming network and 7 hours of prime time tv. Enough to showcase alot of talent.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you come to that conclusion
> 
> 
> 
> Company will make $1.5b in revenue this year far more than Newcastle Utd which they also own.
> 
> 
> 
> They push who gets over.
> 
> 
> 
> Complete horseshit
> 
> 
> 
> Every major US corporation has deals in Saudi
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> The media don't give a fuck. Look at how much they don't give a fuck in England
> 
> 
> 
> Top and middle level ones will be kept, bottom tier will be replaced
> 
> 
> I doubt many are going to willing leave when their money is dramatically increased no.


According to most sources WWE never even offered a deal to CM Punk even after Fox insisted to Vince that they try to sign him.


----------



## Seth Grimes

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The big question is why does anybody believe that sources in WWE would tell dirtsheets about a multibillion dollar deal before reputable news outlets even get a sniff of it?


Imagine this one just one guy being a huge troll  



LifeInCattleClass said:


> cause if i were the saudis, its what i would do
> 
> tweaks here and there, seep some stuff in
> 
> record a raw or 2 there etc etc
> 
> I mean, why wouldn’t I? I’d be stupid not to


That is legitimately conspiracy levels Cattle, man. This is no different than the whole Jewish people are taking over thing. You need to prove that they're doing this, you can't just say "well in a fantasy land where I was an evil Saudi trying to rule the world this is what I'd do"

Well for one you'd need to reason to do all this? Then you'd actually need to not be found out whilst having millions of eyes watching your every move? Then if you get found out figure out how to save your company that the US government just shut down. Kinda hard I'd say


----------



## Luxemburger

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Most likely but stranger things have happened


With Amazon, Apple and Netflix in the market I struggle to believe WWE doesn't have the leverage to at least repeat the same deal as last time. Though it's possible many of these balk at working with them under controversial ownership.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Luxemburger said:


> With Amazon, Apple and Netflix in the market I struggle to believe WWE doesn't have the leverage to at least repeat the same deal as last time. Though it's possible many of these balk at working with them under controversial ownership.



Yeah, because they care more about ethics than money? 😂


----------



## Municipal Waste

The XL 2 said:


> I'm hoping to hear Muhammad Hassan's music to open Smackdown and for a returning Hassan and Davari to start the show.


Hassan is booked as the top babyface with zero alterations to his character.


----------



## Seth Grimes

SparrowPrime said:


> Gotta think about true reason Stephanie resigned. Saudia Arabia will never have Woman as CEO.


The exact same consortium have a woman as CEO of one of their football teams


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Seth Grimes said:


> The exact same consortium have a woman as CEO of one of their football teams


Amanda Staveley at Newcastle United. She was also an integral player in getting the deal done in the first place


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

LifeInCattleClass said:


> agreed, its a pure pr move
> 
> if you really think about it, its the cheapest ad they could ever buy
> 
> 7 hrs of primetime tv with no end in sight for a measly 5b
> 
> bliss


You're right but.. fuck.

Will be interesting to see this tomorrow. What's that stock price going to look like.

Down the line, their rights deals are coming up does FOX or NBC really wanna be that publicly associated with a Saudi owned sport (even if FOX has a big Saudi investment last time I heard..) I'm sure in some people's eye's this will be like if Russia bought the NFL.

------

I hung out and watched some Key and Peele and mellowed on some Hinterland Who's Who and the biggest wrestling company on the planet got sold to a dictatorship. WTF!!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Irish Jet said:


> Buddy - This isn't the PIF's first investment - Take a look at the laundry list of companies they've put money into or taken ownership. The track record is there. This didn't spend however many billions they did to Islamise wrestling lol. This fund owns 6% of Disney for fuck sake.
> 
> I am well aware of what Saudi Arabia is and what beliefs it propagates to it's own citizens and abroad. This isn't how they do it. Look more for their investments in infrastructure, where Mosques pop up, political donations, weapons smuggling etc. They don't spread the ideology of Wahhabism through their investments in western sports or media, at least not directly.
> 
> It was clear what you were referencing and I was ridiculing it because it was ridiculous. An SJW who reads the Guardian and complains about racism does not a "far leftist" make. That's just a liberal my guy. So yeah consider that mark missed.


I never said it was, don't resort to strawmans in an attempt to prove whatever point you're trying to make. This is their first investment on this type of platform, they've never had any type of stage like this before, nor anything even remotely like it, period. I'm sure they have a substantial pull in Disney owning a whopping nickle of the company. I don't know what they're planning to do with a significant platform like this, as they've not had one to anywhere near this degree in the past and neither do you, and it's unimportant in the grand scheme of things.

They don't have to spread that, I'm not suggesting they will, I'm taking issue with the morality of it and questioning why a Jewish individual with any moral decency would degrade themselves to working with one of, if not the most antisemitic regions on planet earth.

Look into investments? I'm aware they want to make money and gain further power, that's how this works. I'm not going to sweep the vicious murder, dismemberment of Jamal Khashoggi under the rug and pretend it didn't happen because investments and donors. Breaking news : Billionaire businessmen prioritize making money first and foremost, this isn't groundbreaking stuff, chief. My issue has nothing to do with what they're willing to spend, my issue is with Saudri Arabia being the scum of the earth in regards to human rights, I can't be anymore concise than this. 

No, you failing miserably to understand the difference between far left social and economic views is what is truly ridiculous. I don't know how old you are, but the fact that you're still struggling to comprehend something this basic is rather mind boggling and if I were you I'd stop here. Yes, that's right, you can be a socially left virtue signaling capitalist, we see this far more often than not in regards to the wealthy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> Imagine this one just one guy being a huge troll
> 
> 
> That is legitimately conspiracy levels Cattle, man. This is no different than the whole Jewish people are taking over thing. You need to prove that they're doing this, you can't just say "well in a fantasy land where I was an evil Saudi trying to rule the world this is what I'd do"
> 
> Well for one you'd need to reason to do all this? Then you'd actually need to not be found out whilst having millions of eyes watching your every move? Then if you get found out figure out how to save your company that the US government just shut down. Kinda hard I'd say


i didn’t say they were evil

i said they are a foreign government owning 7 hrs of primetime US tv and one of the largest live entertainment businesses

i think its bad for any government to own that - not just the Saudis

if the UK gov bought it i would have the same issue

the fact that you guys think its fine is frankly kinda shocking to me

guess we just have different ideas about the world


----------



## Ratedr4life

If WWE has been sold to the Saudi government, then its the beginning of the end of the WWE.

Vince literally killed his own creation...


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> How are they entirely different? The same consortiums took over football clubs. Nothing happened bar their spending increased. What makes you think it's different for a wrestler and why would their morals be any different?
> 
> Everyone has morals, dude. But they're clearly not the same, and most people go against their own morals if the situation benefits them. I mean, I hope you're a vegan that doesn't support any large immoral companies or uses anything that was made by slave labour in third world countries, ya?


Because football is a sport, Pro Wrestling is a glorified soap opera. Owning a club is different from owning an entire company. Nobody is cutting half hour long promos on a soccer/football field, I'm not going to explain again, this isn't even significant in the long run either way. 

Most people would change a lot of things if they know what transpires behind the scenes, but most of the truly toxic things that transpire are nowhere near as directly as in front of your face as they are when it comes to the Saudi's, who hardly even try to hide the fact that they're among the worst human beings on planet earth.


----------



## Tobiyama

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Amanda Staveley at Newcastle United. She was also an integral player in getting the deal done in the first place


People that are quick to slander this as a negative move aren't doing their homework.


----------



## PavelGaborik

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i didn’t say they were evil
> 
> i said they are a foreign government owning 7 hrs of primetime US tv and one of the largest live entertainment businesses
> 
> i think its bad for any government to own that - not just the Saudis
> 
> if the UK gov bought it i would have the same issue
> 
> the fact that you guys think its fine is frankly kinda shocking to me
> 
> guess we just have different ideas about the world


They don't genuinely believe that, they're simply willing to sell any bit of morals they have to die at the cross for the WWE.

It's quite sad to see people fall this far and grasp at straws to defend such a move.


----------



## Wolf Mark

zkorejo said:


> Hmm. Agreed with all points. If the new owners are smart, they will keep Hunter in creative and bring Steph back as CBO or some other big position to retain the goodwill thats associated with these two with fans. Will help smooth things over faster for fans to come to accept it. If they replace Hunter with Vince.. well then.. it may end up being a bit problematic.


Not sure what that has to do with what I wrote. lol


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i didn’t say they were evil
> 
> i said they are a foreign government owning 7 hrs of primetime US tv and one of the largest live entertainment businesses
> 
> i think its bad for any government to own that - not just the Saudis
> 
> if the UK gov bought it i would have the same issue
> 
> the fact that you guys think its fine is frankly kinda shocking to me
> 
> guess we just have different ideas about the world


Usually some changes are made in direction when ownership changes.. I have no idea about any business that Saudi's took over, but is there any example of subtle changes in direction/message with Saudi takeover? I know they are shareholders in almost all big USA businesses but dont know if they own anything entirely.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> Usually some changes are made in direction when ownership changes.. I have no idea about any business that Saudi's took over, but is there any example of subtle changes in direction/message with Saudi takeover? I know they are shareholders in almost all big USA businesses but dont know if they own anything entirely.


it doesn’t really matter about what came before

you’re a foreign government, and you buy a live entertainment show, broadcast for 7 hrs in the US and the same amount in 170 countries

how do you NOT use that tool - even in subtle ways

they’d be stupid not to…. And they’re not stupid


----------



## Araragi

Steph and Hunter were just too busy re-signing Top Dolla and Johnny Gargano to notice Vince scheming their downfall.


----------



## zkorejo

Wolf Mark said:


> Not sure what that has to do with what I wrote. lol





> About the fans, sure they can have morals but humans are creatures of habits. They want the stuff they like.


This. I agree humans are creatures of habit and wrestling fans especially.. but i think news of foreign government owning a company you loved unconditionally will hit pretty big to American audience. If Saudi owners are smart, they will not want to challenge their main target audience by taking away two people that created excitement around WWE in the last year.


----------



## Kishido

Go fuck you Vince and all others if this is true. Seems like this is the end for me and WWE


----------



## Seth Grimes

PavelGaborik said:


> Because football is a sport, Pro Wrestling is a glorified soap opera. Owning a club is different from owning an entire company. Nobody is cutting half hour long promos on a soccer/football field, I'm not going to explain again, this isn't even significant in the long run either way.
> 
> Most people would change a lot of things if they know what transpires behind the scenes, but most of the truly toxic things that transpire are nowhere near as directly as in front of your face as they are when it comes to the Saudi's, who hardly even try to hide the fact that they're among the worst human beings on planet earth.


Getting bored of repeating this, but it's irrelevant what their occupation is. What they do for a job is irrelevant to their morals. But yeah just to check, you are a vegan, ya? 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> i didn’t say they were evil
> 
> i said they are a foreign government owning 7 hrs of primetime US tv and one of the largest live entertainment businesses
> 
> i think its bad for any government to own that - not just the Saudis
> 
> if the UK gov bought it i would have the same issue
> 
> the fact that you guys think its fine is frankly kinda shocking to me
> 
> guess we just have different ideas about the world


Nice changing the goalposts now after seeing how many goals I scored against you 😼 

I don't think they'll do anything though outside of merely owning it, just like the football clubs. We don't have players doing press conferences suddenly praising Saudi Arabia. In fact, a bunch of them criticised it and did a few small protest style things before the WC. But guess what? No one quit. No one abstained from the WC. 

I completely agree, governments owning any large corporations always can be worrying. Even in football I heavily dislike that they've taken over. 

I've never said it's fine? I'm saying nothing will change because they won't have any say on the product, and nearly all wrestlers will see their paycheque and get over it


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I'll wait til Fightful reports on this


----------



## Seafort

zkorejo said:


> It was a pet project for Ted so he let EB spend excessively and it paid off till 98.. 99 was recorded as a loss if im not mistaken and after that I doubt they were profitable and on top had those HUGE money contracts for wrestlers. When you're in loss and have big money contracts to pay.. now that becomes a problem.
> 
> Now ofcourse WWE wont go out of business.. unless they fuck things up royally.. but its always best not to overpay for your assets just to be future proof.


I believe WCW may have been profitable in 1989.

They lost money in 90-93. Bischoff got them to break even in 1994, per his book. They stopped almost all live events and went to Disney for Worldwide that year. They were profitable in 1996-1999.

WCW went red on 1999, and lost a huge amount of money in 2000.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

zkorejo said:


> This. I agree humans are creatures of habit and wrestling fans especially.. but i think news of foreign government owning a company you loved unconditionally will hit pretty big to American audience. If Saudi owners are smart, they will not want to challenge their main target audience by taking away two people that created excitement around WWE in the last year.


Agreed. If Russia owned the NFL Americans would feel more than a little off-put about the concept.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> Getting bored of repeating this, but it's irrelevant what their occupation is. What they do for a job is irrelevant to their morals. But yeah just to check, you are a vegan, ya?
> 
> 
> Nice changing the goalposts now after seeing how many goals I scored against you 😼
> 
> I don't think they'll do anything though outside of merely owning it, just like the football clubs. We don't have players doing press conferences suddenly praising Saudi Arabia. In fact, a bunch of them criticised it and did a few small protest style things before the WC. But guess what? No one quit. No one abstained from the WC.
> 
> I completely agree, governments owning any large corporations always can be worrying. Even in football I heavily dislike that they've taken over.
> 
> I've never said it's fine? I'm saying nothing will change because they won't have any say on the product, and nearly all wrestlers will see their paycheque and get over it


Why is it irrelevant? I've explained to you numerous times that holding an entire platform where individuals cut 30 minute promos is entirely different from a 3 hour football game where players throw and run a ball down a field, do not get 30 minutes of time with a microphone in their face. 

I don't know what you're confused about, and I don't know why you're incoherently rambling about being a vegan either.

I do think that we're done here though, as you've completely and totally failed to make a singular point across the last hour while desperately attempting to defend the selling of an entire company to the scum of the earth. Good for you for trying though, big ups.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> Nice changing the goalposts now after seeing how many goals I scored against you 😼
> 
> I don't think they'll do anything though outside of merely owning it, just like the football clubs. We don't have players doing press conferences suddenly praising Saudi Arabia. In fact, a bunch of them criticised it and did a few small protest style things before the WC. But guess what? No one quit. No one abstained from the WC.
> 
> I completely agree, governments owning any large corporations always can be worrying. Even in football I heavily dislike that they've taken over.
> 
> I've never said it's fine? I'm saying nothing will change because they won't have any say on the product, and nearly all wrestlers will see their paycheque and get over it


you really are obsessed with football

mate, you didn’t score any goals - you’re playing on the kiddy field while daddy LICC is playing with the big bois

you can’t see what i see, cause you’re still a newly born fawn, dewey eyed and innocent where the only concerns are money and poon

while i am a grizzled vet, wise in years and world experience

Hear me now, believe me later - this is a shitshow


----------



## Seafort

WrestleFAQ said:


> I'm happy it's been purchased by proud traditionalists like the Saudis, and not a trash woke company like Disney.
> 
> I'm also optimistic that being owned by a 12-figure(!!!) private company with F you money, rather than beholden to whiny shareholders, means a whole lot less bland, inoffensive, homogenized storylines.
> 
> We need a whole lot less Bayley main events, and a whole lot more big breasted blondes barking like a dog. I'm hopeful the Saudis will agree with me.


In 2023 what network or streaming service is going to air a wrestling show that champions objectification of women? Saudi Arabia might be willing to sign a thousand wrestlers to eight figure deals each, but they still have to come to agreements with carriers to show their programming.

Unless they want to relaunch the WWE Network and put all things through that.

And even then, if it’s too misogynistic companies will refuse to do business with them, and American stadiums and arenas will decline to allow them to hold their events.


----------



## zkorejo

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Agreed. If Russia owned the NFL Americans would feel more than a little off-put about the concept.


True. Americans have always struck as more patriotic in that sense.. "by americans for americans" kind of a deal. Not to mention Vince has always targetted that kind of "USA USA USA!" audience. Sure it has changed slightly overall in the last decade or so but a foreign government buying a big franchise entirely is something new afaik. This will be a good case study if nothing else. I'm intrigued so see how this pans out.


----------



## Razgriz

If I'm talent, I'm staging a wildcat strike. 

There's no way in hell am I working for the Saudis. Fuck your TV deals. Fuck everything.


----------



## sweepdaleg

validreasoning said:


> It's means they can sign anyone now. Nobody is out bidding them for any talent they desire. If they want Rock they got him, MacGregor him too.
> 
> WWE were profitable and well run but still limited by fact they were a small family run business with relative tiny budget compared to real sports, that's no longer the case.
> 
> 
> 
> AEW outbid them on Punk, Bryan, Omega, Jericho, Bucks, Moxley to name just a few. WWE were not willing to match what Shad Khan offered
> 
> That will no longer be the case now.
> You think they tried to get punk? come on...Bryan left not because of money same with mox. They wanted out to wrestle. From what I heard, they offered omega and the bucks more money. Anyone they really wanted, they kept and could afford if they wanted to.
> 
> 
> They have a 24/7 streaming network and 7 hours of prime time tv. Enough to showcase alot of talent.
> So they are going to add more weekly shows? They already have the video library. Are the going to just bring more wrestlers in and push them on the network not on current shows? See the best of the Bucks on WWE network even though we don't have any footage.
> 
> 
> Where do you come to that conclusion
> 
> 
> 
> Company will make $1.5b in revenue this year far more than Newcastle Utd which they also own.
> 
> If they are paying every wrestler millions of dollars to keep them, I don't think they will profitable. Has nothing to do with Soccer.
> 
> LIke I said, the company was already super profitable. Not sure how more money will change much.
> 
> 
> 
> They push who gets over.
> They pushed whoever vince wanted to push.
> 
> 
> Complete horseshit
> I disagree
> 
> 
> Every major US corporation has deals in Saudi
> I wasn't aware all the WWE sponsors have deals in Saudi
> 
> 
> ???
> I assume you are not familiar with American media and companies?
> 
> 
> The media don't give a fuck. Look at how much they don't give a fuck in England
> Yeah they don't give a fuck about England because the WWE and the media in question is US based. Like I mentioned, it works a little differently over here.
> 
> 
> Top and middle level ones will be kept, bottom tier will be replaced


----------



## JasmineAEW

An even scarier thought is the idea of the company going private and Vince being in charge.

I mean, in this scenario, he can do anything. He could bring back his favorite yes men like John Laurinitis. He can coerce women and pay them off with abandon. It’s going to be really interesting.


----------



## Upstart474

The deal if there is one is not fanalized.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613045348930289671


----------



## Seafort

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I don't think so. Disney has been taking PR hits for a while this year and Vince would be another one that they weren't willing to take.


WWE is not worth the $5B it would take to acquire.
Roughly 60% of their revenue comes from three content deals (Raw, Smackdown, NBC). Without them, WWE is $400M in the red. 

A streamer that buys WWE ultimately loses that revenue because they’ll no longer be farming out the content. That leaves you with a division that’s not making $1B annually, but $400M. And one with operating costs that are double that amount.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

JasmineAEW said:


> An even scarier thought is the idea of the company going private and Vince being in charge.
> 
> I mean, in this scenario, he can do anything. He could bring back his favorite yes men like John Laurinitis. He can coerce women and pay them off with abandon. It’s going to be really interesting.


yup, vince about to fuck bitches left and right

in a lot of different ways


----------



## Seafort

JasmineAEW said:


> An even scarier thought is the idea of the company going private and Vince being in charge.
> 
> I mean, in this scenario, he can do anything. He could bring back his favorite yes men like John Laurinitis. He can coerce women and pay them off with abandon. It’s going to be really interesting.


I think he came back to sell it, and then he’s dropping back out. At best he’s a figure head, a President emeritus, but not actively running it.


----------



## Seth Grimes

PavelGaborik said:


> Why is it irrelevant? I've explained to you numerous times that holding an entire platform where individuals cut 30 minute promos is entirely different from a 3 hour football game where players throw and run a ball down a field, do not get 30 minutes of time with a microphone in their face.
> 
> I don't know what you're confused about, and I don't know why you're incoherently rambling about being a vegan either.
> 
> I do think that we're done here though, as you've completely and totally failed to make a singular point across the last hour while desperately attempting to defend the selling of an entire company to the scum of the earth. Good for you for trying though, big ups.


And I've told you how that is not relevant. Who cares if they get microphones. Footballers have voices that fucking destroy wrestlers. When Ronaldo MERELY moved a can of coke off his interview desk they lost stocks. They lost millions because a football player did that. Their voices and impact are 1000000000x any wrestler. Tell me how it matters that wrestlers get a mic, when footballers have done nothing to help the Saudi Government, and have called it out even. That's not even taking into consideration that you'd need to be some sort of weirdo conspiracist to think Roman Reigns comes out next week cutting a promo on how amazing Saudi is, fuck me.

I'm confused because I've given you simplistic basic answers and you keep repeating yourself. So that's a no then, you happily pay for the killing of animals and put your money into machines that keep that system going. A system that breeds animals to be put into tiny cages their entire life and are eventually killed for us to eat. So tell me, are you a person of good moral standing?

I'm sorry that my simplistic points aren't being received by you. Sorry where did I defend it? You really do lack reading comprehension lil bro



LifeInCattleClass said:


> you really are obsessed with football
> 
> mate, you didn’t score any goals - you’re playing on the kiddy field while daddy LICC is playing with the big bois
> 
> you can’t see what i see, cause you’re still a newly born fawn, dewey eyed and innocent where the only concerns are money and poon
> 
> while i am a grizzled vet, wise in years and world experience
> 
> Hear me now, believe me later - this is a shitshow


Yeah it's almost like we're discussing a topic of Saudi's owning business, just like they own football clubs 

I'll give you a 2/10 for that slam poetry 😏


----------



## promoter2003

Tobiyama said:


> Vince is a god tier businessman if he came back and pulled this off.
> 
> I don't know about his morals. But he would definitely have done something most people wouldn't be able to do.


I got to give it to Mr. Mcmahon in the WWE Universe and in reality lol. The guy is ruthless and calculated in that he was not going out like that as the founder. The way he structured the publicly traded version of WWE is amazing with the power.



The XL 2 said:


> The Mr. McMahon character was a shoot.






























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612965572173504512






























The XL 2 said:


> Steph and Triple H tried to run Vince out and this is a direct result of it. This man beat Ted Turner and the Feds, lmao at those two thinking they were going to finesse him























Vince not going out like Ted Turner with the AOL Time Warner deal. He learned from Billionaire Ted's mistake 


Seth Grimes said:


> Meh. Product seems pretty much the same as when he was in charge before. Only difference is the few people that was hired/fired who mostly have made no impact either way


Same thing I thought too. It's not that much different.


LifeInCattleClass said:


> haha! Fair fair - football seems heavily scripted these days sometimes XD
> 
> but nobody is cutting a promo 20 min in


Welll........lol there are those fishy gloves.









Municipal Waste said:


> Hassan is booked as the top babyface with zero alterations to his character.












It will all end and begin the new history. Hogan vs Hassan in Middle East with Iron Sheik finally getting revenge for 1984 










In all seriousness, the news if to be believed as the company could be trying to increase bidding war. I remember people online saying WWF was the Titanic in 1997 after Survivor Series with WCW looking like it was finally going to win the war. WWF got bigger and changed to WWE to the juggernaut it is today.

The only entity to defeat Mr. Mcmahon has been the Panda.


----------



## wwetna1

Razgriz said:


> If I'm talent, I'm staging a wildcat strike.
> 
> There's no way in hell am I working for the Saudis. Fuck your TV deals. Fuck everything.


Yeah (sarcasm) because a lot of that talent isn’t born in the US. Where their ancestors weren’t treated as slaves with no rights, monitory women weren’t raped and forced to have babies, and there still to this day is a disproportionate amount of deaths and punishments of minorities compared to white counterparts.

Most the top of wwe talent are minorities who have been living in racist America, cashing checks, and who aren’t going to be vocal and speak out. It’s not realistic to ever expect or ask when America isn’t a clean country itself.

Roman, Bianca, Rousey, Seth, Edge, Alexa, Naomi, Usos, Shelton, Lashley, Brock, Goldberg, New Day, Charlotte, Heyman, MVP, Theory, Rey, have all cashed those checks and went over there by choice for years. Wwe has let people choose if they want to work there and that group have all done it and truly that group is all that matters.


----------



## Length

Saudimania running wild on the WWE universe.

It's going to be an interesting few years ahead that's for sure


----------



## Stephen90

They can bring back Muhammad Hassan as a face Muslim Arab Hogan.


WrestleFAQ said:


> I'm happy it's been purchased by proud traditionalists like the Saudis, and not a trash woke company like Disney.
> 
> I'm also optimistic that being owned by a 12-figure(!!!) private company with F you money, rather than beholden to whiny shareholders, means a whole lot less bland, inoffensive, homogenized storylines.
> 
> We need a whole lot less Bayley main events, and a whole lot more big breasted blondes barking like a dog. I'm hopeful the Saudis will agree with me.


You are really sexually frustrated aren't you?


----------



## zkorejo

Seafort said:


> I think he came back to sell it, and then he’s dropping back out. At best he’s a figure head, a President emeritus, but not actively running it.


I'm pretty sure he will want to run WWE.. I am pretty sure he has that communicated and inked during negotiations. He will make excuses about wanting to "improve the shows to get a better renewal deal".


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> Yeah it's almost like we're discussing a topic of Saudi's owning business, just like they own football clubs
> 
> I'll give you a 2/10 for that slam poetry 😏


I’ll give you 500 bucks to change that to 7/10 and tell everybody how great it was


----------



## Seth Grimes

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’ll give you 500 bucks to change that to 7/10 and tell everybody how great it was


Fuck no.












It was actually 9/10 god damn that shit hit me hard. Unless someone can show me a study that it was bad then I'll take that as a W.

(sending my paypal in dms rn)


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

zkorejo said:


> True. Americans have always struck as more patriotic in that sense.. "by americans for americans" kind of a deal. Not to mention Vince has always targetted that kind of "USA USA USA!" audience. Sure it has changed slightly overall in the last decade or so but a foreign government buying a big franchise entirely is something new afaik. This will be a good case study if nothing else. I'm intrigued so see how this pans out.


Well we have no other option but to see how it pans out, but if this is true it's the most fast action the wrestling business has ever seen in it's existence going back 100 years. 

Vince poaching talent, buying out the territories, the steroid trials, and the ECW and WCW buyouts would pale in comparison. 

In the span of 4 weeks, Vince was rumored to be talking about coming back, came back in a flurry -- firing board members and others stepping down including his daughter, and then he sold the company to a dictatorship halfway across the planet. 

This shit is just fucking wild.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> Fuck no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually 9/10 god damn that shit hit me hard. Unless someone can show me a study that it was bad then I'll take that as a W.
> 
> (sending my paypal in dms rn)


i got more benefits than i thought when i initially bought this!

Who could have predicted this?!


----------



## zkorejo

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Well we have no other option but to see how it pans out, but if this is true it's the most fast action the wrestling business has ever seen in it's existence going back 100 years.
> 
> Vince poaching talent, buying out the territories, the steroid trials, and the ECW and WCW buyouts would pale in comparison.
> 
> In the span of 4 weeks, Vince was rumored to be talking about coming back, came back in a flurry -- firing board members and others stepping down including his daughter, and then he sold the company to a dictatorship halfway across the planet.
> 
> This shit is just fucking wild.


I honestly think.. this is something what Vince has been wanting to do since last year but some board members and family members were against it. Falling out with Shane, forcing out Hunter from NXT, Stephanie taking a sabbatical then Vince leaks and "retirement". Vince isnt wasting time this time but has probably been stewing on this for a long time.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> And I've told you how that is not relevant. Who cares if they get microphones. Footballers have voices that fucking destroy wrestlers. When Ronaldo MERELY moved a can of coke off his interview desk they lost stocks. They lost millions because a football player did that. Their voices and impact are 1000000000x any wrestler. Tell me how it matters that wrestlers get a mic, when footballers have done nothing to help the Saudi Government, and have called it out even. That's not even taking into consideration that you'd need to be some sort of weirdo conspiracist to think Roman Reigns comes out next week cutting a promo on how amazing Saudi is, fuck me.
> 
> I'm confused because I've given you simplistic basic answers and you keep repeating yourself. So that's a no then, you happily pay for the killing of animals and put your money into machines that keep that system going. A system that breeds animals to be put into tiny cages their entire life and are eventually killed for us to eat. So tell me, are you a person of good moral standing?
> 
> I'm sorry that my simplistic points aren't being received by you. Sorry where did I defend it? You really do lack reading comprehension lil bro
> 
> 
> Yeah it's almost like we're discussing a topic of Saudi's owning business, just like they own football clubs
> 
> I'll give you a 2/10 for that slam poetry 😏


I don't watch Football, I don't follow Ronaldo nor his removal of a can of soda off an interview Desk, I don't care about it. How does it matter? Their profession is literally built around their mic skills, Ronaldo's is built around kicking a ball into a net. Ronaldo signing with the Saudi league doesn't help your case, as he doesn't need to say anything, they gain credibility and eyes just by signing up the washed up big name superstar, he's not needed to speak. This analogy is just, weird...at the end of the day they're looking to make money, that's all that matters. I've stated numerous times that my stance has everything to do with the extreme human rights issues in Saudri Arabi and that whether they attempt to showcase their beliefs or not on the main stage takes a backseat to my main issue with this, yet you've continued to blatantly ignore this and continue down the path of targeting something that is in the rare view of my main issues with this deal. I can't be more concise with this.

I don't happily pay for "the killing of animals" I'm a lower middle class individual who eats what he can afford, how the fuck is this even remotely comparable to watching an antisemitic, homophobic run Wrestling show? This is one of the worst analogies I've ever seen in my life lol fuck.

There are plenty of "morally incorrect" things we do each and every day, not many are as straight forward wrong as supporting Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Punkhead

Lady Eastwood said:


> I feel like this is the beginning of the end for WWE.
> 
> Lets assume it is.
> 
> A part of me is so sad because this is the promotion I started with in the 80’s, it will always hold a special place in my heart.
> 
> At the same time, WWE has not been good for YEARS. I’ve never stopped watching, but, it’s been a struggle to keep going. It won’t ever be the same as it was in yesteryear.
> 
> It feels very weird right now to realize this is happening.


If anyone still felt like WWE wasn't "too big to fail", now they certainly are. If this is all true and they're going private, while having fuck you money at their disposal, there's no way WWE will fold any time soon. If you follow football, look at Newcastle. Last season they were on the verge of being relegated, then the Saudis bought them and now they're 3rd in the Premier League. Disregarding the wrestling side of things, as a business WWE is doing just fine.


----------



## Mister Sinister

WWE is dead then. Lol. Vince fked over his whole family. Biggest dick move in the history of dick business deals to just screw people over, in any industry, ever.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

zkorejo said:


> I honestly think.. this is something what Vince has been wanting to do since last year but some board members and family members were against it. Falling out with Shane, forcing out Hunter from NXT, Stephanie taking a sabbatical then Vince leaks and "retirement". Vince isnt wasting time this time but has probably been stewing on this for a long time.


Might have been, but ffs for somebody who talked about "We make movies" try and work on a deal with a company that actually makes sense, like Disney? They could make a Pixar movie with all the wrestlers like the Hasbro action figures.

This is a hell of a cast of characters to make a fun kids movie around that a lot of parents would love -- Quippy oneliners and plenty of over the top action.











If true, this dude wasn't just stewing on it -- he's trying to eat his stew and go down with the ship.


----------



## zkorejo

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Might have been, but ffs for somebody who talked about "We make movies" try and work on a deal with a company that actually makes sense, like Disney? They could make a Pixar movie with all the wrestlers like the Hasbro action figures.
> 
> This is a hell of a cast of characters to make a fun kids movie around that a lot of parents would love -- Quippy oneliners and plenty of over the top action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If true, this dude wasn't just stewing on it -- he's trying to go down with the ship.


I dont think Disney was interested tbh. What would they do with a wrestling show? They already have almost everything they could want. I am pretty sure everyone who watches WWE is already atleast familiar if not a fan of Disney. 

Plus Saudi's definitely paid ALOT more than any other american company would have. And we all know Vince loves money.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Any bets on how soon HHH starts a promotion that USA picks up after dropping World Wrestling Terrorist Sponsorship Entertainment?


----------



## Seth Grimes

PavelGaborik said:


> I don't watch Football, I don't follow Ronaldo nor his removal of a can of soda off an interview Desk, I don't care about it. How does it matter? Their profession is literally built around their mic skills, Ronaldo's is built around kicking a ball into a net. Ronaldo signing with the Saudi league doesn't help your case, as he doesn't need to sign anything, they gain credibility and eyes just by signing up the washed up big name superstar, he's not needed to speak. This analogy is just, weird...at the end of the day they're looking to make money, that's all that matters. I've stated numerous times that my stance has everything to do with the extreme human rights issues in Saudri Arabi and that whether they attempt to showcase their beliefs or not on the main stage takes a backseat to my main issue with this, yet you've continued to blatantly ignore this and continue down the path of targeting something that is in the rare view of my main issues with this deal. I can't be more concise with this.
> 
> I don't happily pay for "the killing of animals" I'm a lower middle class individual who eats what he can afford, how the fuck is this even remotely comparable to watching an antisemitic, homophobic run Wrestling show? This is one of the worst analogies I've ever seen in my life lol fuck.
> 
> There are plenty of "morally incorrect" things we do each and every day, not many are as straight forward wrong as supporting Saudi Arabia.


Who cares if YOU don't follow him. He's bigger and has more impact than every wrestler combined. He's likely one of the most famous people in the world. So your point means NOTHING when footballers who have 1000000x the reach aren't suddenly doing interviews praising the Saudi regime. You haven't done anything to prove your argument that wrestlers will suddenly start cutting promos praising the Saudi's. How crazy do you have to be to believe that we're getting an anti jew promo? 

lmfaooooo. Wait wait wait, so you're lower class, and you buy expensive meats instead of very cheap grains or vegetables????????????????????? You do it because meat tastes good and you simply don't give a fuck about them. Don't sit here and try to tell me "well uh, it's because I'm poor that I overspend on meat when I could buy 100s of other cheaper things". Who said I'm comparing those things? I'm merely calling you out for the hypocrite that you clearly are. Morales aren't black and white, yet you act like they are. If you want to do that, then yeah I'm gonna call you scum for paying towards factories that torture animals. If you wanted to be a reasonable human then cool, I wouldn't criticise that.

Yeah, cause that shit is gonna REALLY do well on American TV and totally not get cancelled instantly. Very smort. Again, you're being dumb. Choosing to not turn away millions doesn't mean you support them.


----------



## DUD

Then.

Now.

It's over.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

zkorejo said:


> I dont think Disney was interested tbh. What would they do with a wrestling show? They already have almost everything they could want. I am pretty sure everyone who watches WWE is already atleast familiar if not a fan of Disney.
> 
> Plus Saudi's definitely paid ALOT more than any other american company would have. And we all know Vince loves money.


Because wrestling has a long history they could mine for content like they do with Marvel, lots of bright and wild characters that they could market to children, great potential for merchandise, and if they made a great Pixar movie, they could get kids worldwide hooked on a weekly show that runs year round.

Why does Disney own ESPN.

But yeah, Vince definitely got an absurd money offer if the deal was sealed this quick.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mister Sinister said:


> Any bets on how soon HHH starts a promotion that USA picks up after dropping World Wrestling Terrorist Sponsorship Entertainment?


it’ll take forever

HHH and steph will have non-competes out the wazoo

both will likely retire


----------



## Afrolatino




----------



## promoter2003

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it’ll take forever
> 
> HHH and steph will have non-competes out the wazoo
> 
> both will likely retire


It's said the government is stepping in with that non compete clause, but then again if the company goes back private how does that effect the company?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

promoter2003 said:


> It's said the government is stepping in with that non compete clause, but then again if the company goes back private how does that effect the company?


a non-compete for a worker is much different from a non-compete for a shareholder selling shares and the company being sold

normally executives have a long non-compete as part of the sale contract

because nobody wants to buy a business and then the old owners just leaves and sets up a competitor

non+competes resulting from company sales will likely never change


----------



## Fearless Viper

Lmao with these self righteous folks here. Pathetic.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> Who cares if YOU don't follow him. He's bigger and has more impact than every wrestler combined. He's likely one of the most famous people in the world. So your point means NOTHING when footballers who have 1000000x the reach aren't suddenly doing interviews praising the Saudi regime. You haven't done anything to prove your argument that wrestlers will suddenly start cutting promos praising the Saudi's. How crazy do you have to be to believe that we're getting an anti jew promo?
> 
> lmfaooooo. Wait wait wait, so you're lower class, and you buy expensive meats instead of very cheap grains or vegetables????????????????????? You do it because meat tastes good and you simply don't give a fuck about them. Don't sit here and try to tell me "well uh, it's because I'm poor that I overspend on meat when I could buy 100s of other cheaper things". Who said I'm comparing those things? I'm merely calling you out for the hypocrite that you clearly are. Morales aren't black and white, yet you act like they are. If you want to do that, then yeah I'm gonna call you scum for paying towards factories that torture animals. If you wanted to be a reasonable human then cool, I wouldn't criticise that.
> 
> Yeah, cause that shit is gonna REALLY do well on American TV and totally not get cancelled instantly. Very smort. Again, you're being dumb. Choosing to not turn away millions doesn't mean you support them.


Evidently you do, based on this hilarious temper tantrum of me not caring about Christiano Ronaldo. Rinaldo doesn't cut promos, and again, they might, they might not, doesn't matter for the 20th time. My stance is I have major issues with how they treat homosexuals, jews, women as a whole. None of this changes whether the on screen product sees substantial change, this isn't going to be swept under the rug by anyone with a brain in their skull and basic principles. You're focusing on one minor detail, ignoring the point as a whole.

Choosing to accept their money is indeed choosing to support them, you're quite literally accepting their money in exchange for any morals you have. Me? doesn't impact me financially in the slightest. Where did I state we're going to see an "Anti-Jew promo" exactly, can you point that out for me please? Lame strawman attempt is lame. 

Are you genuinely attempting to give me an economic lesson regarding the cost of grocery in my own home Province right now? It costs roughly 6$ Canadian for 0.65 KG of Pork Chops for example, the absolute cheapest thing I can find in my house that I was able to find at a local grocery store that even resembles a decent vegan side is a pre-made salad that cost me nearly 8$ for a mere 0.38 KG. The cost of groceries has skyrocketed in my Province due to the impact of the strongest Cyclone on record to ever impact my country, 931 MB Hurricane Fiona, which ripped through Atlantic Canada and has many individuals still homeless months later.

But please, go ahead and attempt to play pseudo intellecual further by "educating" others on the cost of living on areas that you are completely and totally clueless about, it's a real good look on you.

Imagine accusing somebody else of "being dumb" and then coming out with this absolute gem.


----------



## Geert Wilders

RIP WWE


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

Didn't Saudi do that 10 year deal with WWE because they saw WWE as a propaganda platform for them. 🤐🤐


----------



## Geert Wilders

BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> Didn't Saudi do that 10 year deal with WWE was because they saw WWE as a propaganda platform for them. 🤐🤐


Saudi are trying to get into the media business. It’s why they spent a brick to get Ronaldo.

the next unannounced wrestlemania will be in Saudi.


----------



## Blade Runner

This ongoing WWE backstage Game of Thrones-type scenario is way more entertaining than what they've been putting on TV in years.


----------



## PavelGaborik

@Blonde I see you reacting, but no courage to actually take the time for a simple response huh?

Maybe you can take the time to educate me regarding the economy in my current home province as it appears Seth has tapped out for the night.


----------



## Rain

WWEfan4eva said:


> I'll wait til Fightful reports on this


See you next week


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

PavelGaborik said:


> @Blonde I see you reacting, but no courage to actually take the time for a simple response huh?
> 
> Maybe you can take the time to educate me regarding the economy in my current home province as it appears Seth has tapped out for the night.


 Which province do you live in?


----------



## PavelGaborik

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Which province do you live in?


Nova Scotia, Eastern CB Island to be specific.


----------



## Boxingfan




----------



## MonkasaurusRex

PavelGaborik said:


> Nova Scotia, Eastern CB Island to be specific.


 Nice

I live in Mississauga, Ontario.

For the record I have no intention of telling you about the economy in NS.


----------



## Goku

PavelGaborik said:


> It costs roughly 6$ Canadian for 0.65 KG of Pork Chops for example, the absolute cheapest thing I can find in my house that I was able to find at a local grocery store that even resembles a decent vegan side is a pre-made salad that cost me nearly 8$ for a mere 0.38 KG. The cost of groceries has skyrocketed in my Province due to the impact of the strongest Cyclone on record to ever impact my country, 931 MB Hurricane Fiona, which ripped through Atlantic Canada and has many individuals still homeless months later.








Buy Fresh Fruits Online in Canada | Walmart Canada


Buy fresh fruit at Walmart.ca — Canada's online grocery store offering delivery and pickup. Find citrus fruits, apples, berries, and tropical fruits. Order now!




www.walmart.ca





Do these online food sites ever work? lol

What fruits are indigenous to canada?


----------



## promoter2003

LifeInCattleClass said:


> a non-compete for a worker is much different from a non-compete for a shareholder selling shares and the company being sold
> 
> normally executives have a long non-compete as part of the sale contract
> 
> because nobody wants to buy a business and then the old owners just leaves and sets up a competitor
> 
> non+competes resulting from company sales will likely never change



Especially since their family members anyways.


----------



## Seth Grimes

PavelGaborik said:


> Evidently you do, based on this hilarious temper tantrum of me not caring about Christiano Ronaldo. Rinaldo doesn't cut promos, and again, they might, they might not, doesn't matter for the 20th time. My stance is I have major issues with how they treat homosexuals, jews, women as a whole. None of this changes whether the on screen product sees substantial change, this isn't going to be swept under the rug by anyone with a brain in their skull and basic principles. You're focusing on one minor detail, ignoring the point as a whole.
> 
> Choosing to accept their money is indeed choosing to support them, you're quite literally accepting their money in exchange for any morals you have. Me? doesn't impact me financially in the slightest. Where did I state we're going to see an "Anti-Jew promo" exactly, can you point that out for me please? Lame strawman attempt is lame.
> 
> Are you genuinely attempting to give me an economic lesson regarding the cost of grocery in my own home Province right now? It costs roughly 6$ Canadian for 0.65 KG of Pork Chops for example, the absolute cheapest thing I can find in my house that I was able to find at a local grocery store that even resembles a decent vegan side is a pre-made salad that cost me nearly 8$ for a mere 0.38 KG. The cost of groceries has skyrocketed in my Province due to the impact of the strongest Cyclone on record to ever impact my country, 931 MB Hurricane Fiona, which ripped through Atlantic Canada and has many individuals still homeless months later.
> 
> But please, go ahead and attempt to play pseudo intellecual further by "educating" others on the cost of living on areas that you are completely and totally clueless about, it's a real good look on you.
> 
> Imagine accusing somebody else of "being dumb" and then coming out with this absolute gem.


You're so boring because you can't understand a single point. Beyond frustrating explaining to you like you're 5, just for you to then miss the mark, again. 

Your local walmart sells bags of frozen vegetables for 2 dollars my guy. Obviously pre-made salad's will cost way more. You are acting like a 🤡


----------



## Blonde

PavelGaborik said:


> @Blonde I see you reacting, but no courage to actually take the time for a simple response huh?
> 
> Maybe you can take the time to educate me regarding the economy in my current home province as it appears Seth has tapped out for the night.


You don’t have to eat a “pre-made salad” for a vegan diet. Grains and legumes are cheap and can easily be a staple if you want a more calorie-packed diet. I’m in T.O. and can manage just fine on a vegan diet despite higher food prices. 

As for homophobia and sexism, haven’t you been consuming American programming? If so, you likely won’t see a difference after this sale.


----------



## Seth Grimes

PavelGaborik said:


> @Blonde I see you reacting, but no courage to actually take the time for a simple response huh?
> 
> Maybe you can take the time to educate me regarding the economy in my current home province as it appears Seth has tapped out for the night.


She has probably realised that you can't argue with stupidity


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Seth Grimes said:


> You're so boring because you can't understand a single point. Beyond frustrating explaining to you like you're 5, just for you to then miss the mark, again.
> 
> Your local walmart sells bags of frozen vegetables for 2 dollars my guy. Obviously pre-made salad's will cost way more. You are acting like a 🤡


 Frozen vegetables suck though


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Boxingfan said:


> View attachment 149353


Hope Vince is prepped for the possibility of an acid bath if he turns the company private.


----------



## Seth Grimes

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Frozen vegetables suck though


I used to think this before putting salt on there. They're not AMAZING, but certainly cheap and healthier for you overall

I'd respect this guy more if he were just honest and said he likes the taste of meat, going on about it being the cheapest option is so dumb. I'm expecting to see his next argument be "but I NEED to eat meat".


----------



## PavelGaborik

Blonde said:


> You don’t have to eat a “pre-made salad” for a vegan diet. Grains and legumes are cheap and can easily be a staple if you want a more calorie-packed diet. I’m in T.O. and can manage just fine on a vegan diet despite higher food prices.
> 
> As for homophobia and sexism, haven’t you been consuming American programming? If so, you likely won’t see a difference after this sale.


No, I stated that was the cheapest "vegan" option I've come across as a comparable price tag to double of that to meat. You need to re-read my actual post and what I stated. 

The CBRM pays the highest taxes in the Country, has significantly less options available for jobs. You might dig further into that. 

The United States pretends it's Saudi Arabia, it's not. I don't see Jewish individuals being referred to as "apes" in American school textbooks, as they are in Saudi Arabia. Night and day difference that shouldn't be compared.


The cultures differentiate vastly.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

The women also got to learn to be men.


----------



## validreasoning

Btw can we change the fucking headline. Front Row Sports are a source not the buyer


----------



## validreasoning

If WWE sold at current share price Vince made approximately $3 BILLION in cash and remains as CEO

Anyone still think he is senile?


----------



## dsnotgood

PavelGaborik said:


> I mean, for one they're a massively antisemitic Country, actually they're one of the shittiest Countries on the planet in regards to Human Rights as a whole, they're the mess that the far left like to pretend the West is.
> 
> I'm not seeing a mutual fit, even if Tony REALLY underwhelms with an offer, I think those odds just went down rather drastically.
> 
> Yes I know Paul Heyman is Jewish before you respond, that doesn't change my prospective.


Lol at this comment…usa govt literally arrested gramdmas and old people and charged them on trumped up charges of “insurrection“ while ignoring the riots all summer and bailing out literally murderers…and ignoring when that same group stormed congress during Supreme Court hearings and literally nobody was charged…but when the people dare to stand against democrats it’s “MuH democracy Almsut fell worse than 9/11 DURRRR”. And media and clueless dummies go along with it.

don’t act like the west / usa is much better with “human rights” jailing people for years with no trials. Or Australia jailing and beating up anti vax people.… but yea…Saudi are the bad guys…give me a fucking break.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Chris22 said:


> Damn. Brock gonna be on some huge money now lol!


His new contract states he gets $10 million per suplex apparently


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Seth Grimes said:


> I used to think this before putting salt on there. They're not AMAZING, but certainly cheap and healthier for you overall
> 
> I'd respect this guy more if he were just honest and said he likes the taste of meat, going on about it being the cheapest option is so dumb. I'm expecting to see his next argument be "but I NEED to eat meat".


I've never been a fan of frozen vegetables, don't get me wrong I've been dirt poor and they'll definitely do in a pinch but if I have a choice I'm going to get fresh everytime. I'm not vegan or vegetarian myself but I don't need meat every meal


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop

If they seriously sold the company like this, that's it for me. I know that means absolutely nothing to anyone besides me, and that's fine. As much as I respect and enjoy a few of the wrestlers, it's just not enough for me to stick around after this. I hope some great talent goes to AEW.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> You're so boring because you can't understand a single point. Beyond frustrating explaining to you like you're 5, just for you to then miss the mark, again.
> 
> Your local walmart sells bags of frozen vegetables for 2 dollars my guy. Obviously pre-made salad's will cost way more. You are acting like a 🤡


You can't come up with a coherent point, that's your problem. "Hurr Durr dey aren't gonna come out and say fuck da jews so who cares dat dey slaughter and behead jewish reporters, throw homosexuals off of buildings and didn't allow women to drive a fucking vehicle until 4 years ago" Oh wait, no, sorry, many women still can't drive in Saudi Arabia or even dress like normal human beings due to the absolute disgusting guidelines in the Country. 

Yeah let me feed my kids a nice filling dose of half a cup of frozen peas tomorrow for supper, sounds logical. You really thought that one out with your Walmart search huh? Way to put in some serious effort with this one. No, the pre-made salad is quite literally substantially cheaper than making your own, as I quite literally told you directly though you again, chose to ignore it as you can't handle being wrong.

"Hey honey, we're having frozen peas for supper today, tell the kids"

Just stop.


----------



## PavelGaborik

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Nice
> 
> I live in Mississauga, Ontario.
> 
> For the record I have no intention of telling you about the economy in NS.


Lol that's fair, as I wouldn't have any intentions of informing you of the economy in Missisauga, as I don't know much about it.

Cheers fellow Canuck


----------



## DUD

Vince has to die at some point, right?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

PavelGaborik said:


> Lol that's fair, as I wouldn't have any intentions of informing you of the economy in Missisauga, as I don't know much about it.
> 
> Cheers fellow Canuck


 Same. 

I'm certainly not going to send you any links to Walmart's website either.


----------



## Blonde

PavelGaborik said:


> No, I stated that was the cheapest "vegan" option I've come across as a comparable price tag to double of that to meat. You need to re-read my actual post and what I stated.
> 
> The CBRM pays the highest taxes in the Country, has significantly less options available for jobs. You might dig further into that.
> 
> The United States pretends it's Saudi Arabia, it's not. I don't see Jewish individuals being referred to as "apes" in American school textbooks, as they are in Saudi Arabia. Night and day difference that shouldn't be compared.
> 
> 
> The cultures differentiate vastly.


Yeah tell me more about how expensive life in the CBRM is compared to T.O.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

DUD said:


> Vince has to die at some point, right?


If this rumour is indeed true it doesn't matter if he has to die sometime, he's the guy with the power and this decision will have already been made he can't take it back on his death bed


----------



## bdon

I don’t post in here often. I have no reason to as I don’t watch WWE. Until AEW came around, I’d quit watching wrestling (save for a few months with Sting as Joker in TNA and Sting in WWE), because I was one of the long time WCW viewers that just walked away.

I hate Vince McMahon with everything in me. I don’t watch the WWE product, but I imagine a lot of the WWE faithful have to be feeling pretty fucking defeated right now, much like I did in March 2001.

Fuck you, Vince.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

PavelGaborik said:


> It costs roughly 6$ Canadian for 0.65 KG of Pork Chops for example..


Hot tip, get the rib chops because they're generally cheaper with people being fat conscious these days, but they're well marbled and more tender than the regular loin chop, your mileage may vary based on where you're living though.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

What i


validreasoning said:


> If WWE sold at current share price Vince made approximately $3 BILLION in cash and remains as CEO
> 
> Anyone still think he is senile?


What is this contrarian gimmick of yours?


----------



## PavelGaborik

dsnotgood said:


> Lol at this comment…usa govt literally arrested gramdmas and old people and charged them on trumped up charges of “insurrection“ while ignoring the riots all summer and bailing out literally murderers…and ignoring when that same group stormed congress during Supreme Court hearings and literally nobody was charged…but when the people dare to stand against democrats it’s “MuH democracy Almsut fell worse than 9/11 DURRRR”. And media and clueless dummies go along with it.
> 
> don’t act like the west / usa is much better with “human rights” jailing people for years with no trials. Or Australia jailing and beating up anti vax people.… but yea…Saudi are the bad guys…give me a fucking break.


No woman could drive a vehicle in Saudi Arabia until 4 years ago, many still can't under the current guidelines. Homosexuals, trans individuals face capital punishment, face up to life in prison, you can quite literally be chemically castrated merely for being homosexual in Saudi Arabia. There are many examples of individuals being arrested and imprisoned for simply supporting Gay Rights.

Mohamad al-Bokari, Suhail al-Jameel are two recent ones off the top of my head.

I'm not stating the US Government is perfect, it's far from, but if you're attempting to compare it to Saudi Arabia and being condescending about it, you need a reality check, pronto.


----------



## DUD

bdon said:


> I don’t post in here often. I have no reason to as I don’t watch WWE. Until AEW came around, I’d quit watching wrestling (save for a few months with Sting as Joker in TNA and Sting in WWE), because I was one of the long time WCW viewers that just walked away.
> 
> I hate Vince McMahon with everything in me. I don’t watch the WWE product, but I imagine a lot of the WWE faithful have to be feeling pretty fucking defeated right now, much like I did in March 2001.
> 
> Fuck you, Vince.


What sucks most for me is that they'll own all the content from 20+ years ago on the WWE Network. I was quite looking forward to revisiting WCW PPVs in 1998 and 1999 at some point. Now I'm not too sure if I'll keep the network once this is confirmed.

Hopefully some whizkid can get the content on to a platform like Dailymotion.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

bdon said:


> I don’t post in here often. I have no reason to as I don’t watch WWE. Until AEW came around, I’d quit watching wrestling (save for a few months with Sting as Joker in TNA and Sting in WWE), because I was one of the long time WCW viewers that just walked away.
> 
> I hate Vince McMahon with everything in me. I don’t watch the WWE product, but I imagine a lot of the WWE faithful have to be feeling pretty fucking defeated right now, much like I did in March 2001.
> 
> Fuck you, Vince.


What's to feel defeated about? If this rumour is true, WWE isn't going anywhere anytime soon and little other than another change in creative(and the last change in creative changed almost nothing of significance). The Saudis recent history with acquisitions would suggest little interference on their part on the day to day operations of WWE.


----------



## PavelGaborik

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Hot tip, get the rib chops because they're generally cheaper with people being fat conscious these days, but they're well marbled and more tender than the regular loin chop, your mileage may vary based on where you're living though.


Gotta be honest, I don't think I've ever seen them before at any of my local stores.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> She has probably realised that you can't argue with stupidity


Yet she's seemingly had no issues supporting your idiotic posts throughout this thread.

Perhaps you both need to take a look in the mirror in regards to having a "questionable" IQ


----------



## zkorejo

Denise from observer yt made a very good point about LivGolf not getting a tv deal in US until now.. maybe WWE will be the bargaining chip and Vince will be used as a bridge by Saudi to start a working relationship with Fox.

This makes more sense why Saudi would want to invest in WWE. 

Vince is probably getting a pretty good deal out of this.


----------



## hunterxhunter

Good for my country 
I'm so happy about this news 😍
And im also enjoying the western tears in this thread 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

It's big news but, quite frankly, I'm not sure it's going to change anything at all. For the past 30 years, oil monarchies have been preparing for the day their only economical asset runs dry. Saudi Arabia have been investing massively in US economy (Trump found out about it in 2016 when there were books written about that at least all the way back to the first Gulf War - then again, books don't seem to be his thing...), Qatar in France, UAE in the UK. Part of it is spent on PR (buying football clubs in Europe, for instance) but in this case, they probably see the WWE as a decent investment. They've been making money for quite some time now so why should they change anything?

It's a myth that they are want to convert the rest of the world to their ways. I don't think they care about that at all. If anything, the lifestyle of their leader is probably closer to ours than that of middle-class Algerian people, for instance.

I could be wrong but I they're in it for the rent and the occasional PR stuff. Why would they change a winning formula? I'd bet the women's division won't get any worse (or better, for that matter) under Saudi ownership. As for the rest, the PG era made wrestling so bland that you could set up Live Events in a country where women were allowed to drive three years ago. Really, I can't see that changing much. WWE haven't been edgy or even sarcastic for the past twenty years anyway.


----------



## Seth Grimes

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I've never been a fan of frozen vegetables, don't get me wrong I've been dirt poor and they'll definitely do in a pinch but if I have a choice I'm going to get fresh everytime. I'm not vegan or vegetarian myself but I don't need meat every meal


Agreed. I only eat fresh no matter how little money I have that month, but this guy is talking morals so he should be able to put up with it if he really cares. 


PavelGaborik said:


> You can't come up with a coherent point, that's your problem. "Hurr Durr dey aren't gonna come out and say fuck da jews so who cares dat dey slaughter and behead jewish reporters, throw homosexuals off of buildings and didn't allow women to drive a fucking vehicle until 4 years ago" Oh wait, no, sorry, many women still can't drive in Saudi Arabia or even dress like normal human beings due to the absolute disgusting guidelines in the Country.
> 
> Yeah let me feed my kids a nice filling dose of half a cup of frozen peas tomorrow for supper, sounds logical. You really thought that one out with your Walmart search huh? Way to put in some serious effort with this one. No, the pre-made salad is quite literally substantially cheaper than making your own, as I quite literally told you directly though you again, chose to ignore it as you can't handle being wrong.
> 
> "Hey honey, we're having frozen peas for supper today, tell the kids"
> 
> Just stop.


I've come up plenty that you couldn't grasp or understand, bud.

Funny because that's what I ate as a kid when my dad was poor? Literally frozen peas and a few chips on a plate. Don't really see your point there? That is what it's like to be poor. You choose the cheapest thing possible, and that is usually frozen foods, not meat. That was one thing I found, you have plenty of different mixed vegetable options at your local walmart, lil bro. You're clearly full of shit and you eat meat cause you like the taste and don't care


----------



## DeeGirl

Some of you are pathetic. Wake up!!

It doesn’t matter if it’s Vince who owns WWE, or Saudi’s that own WWE, the fact is this is OUR company. We hold the keys, always have and always will. We are the WWE Universe, without us there is no WWE.

LETS FIGHT THIS!!!! We are rebels with a cause. WWE is all I got. This is my everything and I’ll be damned if I let it go down without a fight.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

validreasoning said:


> If WWE sold at current share price Vince made approximately $3 BILLION in cash and remains as CEO
> 
> Anyone still think he is senile?


He got way more than that to have sold this fast.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

DeeGirl said:


> Some of you are pathetic. Wake up!!
> 
> It doesn’t matter if it’s Vince who owns WWE, or Saudi’s that own WWE, the fact is this is OUR company. We hold the keys, always have and always will. We are the WWE Universe, without us there is no WWE.
> 
> LETS FIGHT THIS!!!! We are rebels with a cause. WWE is all I got. This is my everything and I’ll be damned if I let it go down without a fight.


I don't think that one is gonna land 

It's just wrestling. There are more important things in life.


----------



## chronoxiong

This can't be true. The same peeps who are backing the LIV Golf tour right?


----------



## Ham and Egger

The WWE will have unimaginable money at their disposal where they can create the most extravagant events and any idea will probably be explored. But at the same time I wonder what backlash will the wwe have as an entity that now owned by a government with a slew of human rights violations . Time will tell.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Blonde said:


> Yeah tell me more about how expensive life in the CBRM is compared to T.O.
> View attachment 149355


WHAT?! You mean the largest City in Canada(Literally 30x the population) has a higher cost of living than a poor municipality on a random Island on the Atlantic Coast?!

1 in 3 Children on the Island are below the poverty line in the CBRM, nearly double TO.

Half the employment rate, far less opportunity in what is essentially a glorified retirement community that has struggled further from covid as a large part of the economy is built on tourists.

All of this again, with ROUGHLY 30X LESS POPULATION.

Rumor has it Sar Francisco has a significantly higher cost of living than Detroit as well, but I may need another one of your extremely insightful graphs to confirm.

You really thought you did a great job with that graph, didn't you? Yeah, you know what, you really are better off lurking, Jesus Christ.


----------



## Jnewt

The fucker actually did it. He came back and Killed his creation. Fucking Grapefruits.


----------



## bdon

MonkasaurusRex said:


> What's to feel defeated about? If this rumour is true, WWE isn't going anywhere anytime soon and little other than another change in creative(and the last change in creative changed almost nothing of significance). The Saudis recent history with acquisitions would suggest little interference on their part on the day to day operations of WWE.


This is the beginning of the end.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> Agreed. I only eat fresh no matter how little money I have that month, but this guy is talking morals so he should be able to put up with it if he really cares.
> 
> I've come up plenty that you couldn't grasp or understand, bud.
> 
> Funny because that's what I ate as a kid when my dad was poor? Literally frozen peas and a few chips on a plate. Don't really see your point there? That is what it's like to be poor. You choose the cheapest thing possible, and that is usually frozen foods, not meat. That was one thing I found, you have plenty of different mixed vegetable options at your local walmart, lil bro. You're clearly full of shit and you eat meat cause you like the taste and don't care


You ate frozen peas for a living every day to be a morally good person and a vegan? Well I'm proud of you.

I've given you the prices of the cheapest available food where I live, you're quite literally now attempting to state frozen peas is a suitable meal for children as opposed to meat. Do you realize just how idiotic you look for this? Do you have an iota of pride or would you rather just completely and totally continue to humiliate yourself in some sort of idiotic stubborn rage?

I think you're completely and totally full of shit regarding eating frozen peas as a child growing up, but I suppose it may actually explain your pea brain replies in this thread, now I'm even more opposed to supplementing meat for frozen peas. It's sad how far you're willing to go instead of accepting the fact that your analogy was idiotic, and that attempting to understand an economy that you're evidently completely and totally clueless about was even more idiotic.


----------



## God Movement

Vince is really something else. An incredibly greedy human being.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

bdon said:


> This is the beginning of the end.


Yeah, extremely wealthy investors/owners being able to pump money into an organization creating a situation of complete financial solvency usually kills businesses. Plus privatization means they can be more experimental in their approach if they want to.


----------



## bdon

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Yeah, extremely wealthy investors/owners being able to pump money into an organization creating a situation of complete financial solvency usually kills businesses. Plus privatization means they can be more experimental in their approach if they want to.


Ok. Sunshine and fucking lollipops.


----------



## Jnewt

MonkasaurusRex said:


> WWE isn't going anywhere anytime soon


Well being that the big brunt of their revenue and exposure is their TV deals, I wonder how much American based TV companies are gonna be willing to make a deal with the Anti-Homosexual, Anti-Women, Anti-Christian, Anti-Hebrew, Anti-pretty much anything new Company Owners. That shit isn't airing in my house. I'm sure advertisers and TV companies probably think that will be a trend.


----------



## Seth Grimes

PavelGaborik said:


> You ate frozen peas for a living every day to be a morally good person and a vegan? Well I'm proud of you.
> 
> I've given you the prices of the cheapest available food where I live, you're quite literally now attempting to state frozen peas is a suitable meal for children as opposed to meat. Do you realize just how idiotic you look for this? Do you have an iota of pride or would you rather just completely and totally continue to humiliate yourself in some sort of idiotic stubborn rage?
> 
> I think you're completely and totally full of shit regarding eating frozen peas as a child for a living as a child, it's sad how far you're willing to go instead of accepting the fact that your analogy was idiotic, and that attempting to understand an economy that you're evidently completely and totally clueless about was even more idiotic.


No, did you read what I said? Do I need to repeat it again, and again, cause nothing seems to be sinking into your head? You claim it's about being poor, I'm telling you how I've been poor. Yet when I was poor, why wasn't I eating meat? Think about it before you answer, please.

Yeah, and I've given you cheaper options. Considering that you are seemingly desperate you should be able to take that, right? It's not about suitability, it's about being poor, that's what you said. You said you do it because it's the cheapest option. Do you wanna now change your entire claim? Why are you claiming there's some sort of rage?  Are you angry? Seems you might be projecting about this whole "rage" thing

Yeah, must be full of shit because you said so, I guess??? Fuck me reality really does what it wants in your world. Purely by your word reality is changing at the seems. There is no analogy, once again, getting tired of repeating because you don't read. I'm calling you a hypocrite that thinks morals are black and white, whilst you sit there telling me you HAVE to eat meat, being an immoral person is okay for you, but not others. You've shown yourself to be someone who lacks integrity right here, refusing to admit you simply like eating meat and running this whole "it's the cheapest food" shite you're spewing


----------



## Kalashnikov

Shocking news, just in: greedy republican billionaire values money and power above all else. More at 11!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> No, did you read what I said? Do I need to repeat it again, and again, cause nothing seems to be sinking into your head? You claim it's about being poor, I'm telling you how I've been poor. Yet when I was poor, why wasn't I eating meat? Think about it before you answer, please.
> 
> Yeah, and I've given you cheaper options. Considering that you are seemingly desperate you should be able to take that, right? It's not about suitability, it's about being poor, that's what you said. You said you do it because it's the cheapest option. Do you wanna now change your entire claim? Why are you claiming there's some sort of rage?  Are you angry? Seems you might be projecting about this whole "rage" thing
> 
> Yeah, must be full of shit because you said so, I guess??? Fuck me reality really does what it wants in your world. Purely by your word reality is changing at the seems. There is no analogy, once again, getting tired of repeating because you don't read. I'm calling you a hypocrite that thinks morals are black and white, whilst you sit there telling me you HAVE to eat meat, being an immoral person is okay for you, but not others. You've shown yourself to be someone who lacks integrity right here, refusing to admit you simply like eating meat and running this whole "it's the cheapest food" shite you're spewing


You quite literally not only live in a different province, not an entirely different country, but an entirely different continent across the second largest ocean on the fucking planet. Has it ever even slightly crossed your mind while you were googling "frozen peas prices in Nova Scotia" that maybe we are economically vastly different with all of the former taken into consideration?

"You can't be moral and take a stand against Saudi Arabia, or else you would eat frozen peas for a living instead of meat!"

Do you have any idea how fucking idiotic you look right now? This is literally painful to read, let alone respond to. Are you trolling?

I'm turning my life around as we speak in my aspiration to become a better person, I now plan on proudly pursuing my new life and providing myself and my family with a plate of frozen peas and carrots for the remainder of my life instead of meat in order to be morally correct from here on out.

Now what?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I always thought the idea of Saudi Arabia being mentioned as a possible buyer of WWE was a bit of a joke, just a name/idea put out there.

This just seems really bad though. I’m trying to imagine a WWE helmed by a backwards country like that. Nothing good comes to mind.


----------



## DeeGirl

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I don't think that one is gonna land
> 
> It's just wrestling. There are more important things in life.


Ok. Please name these more important things?

If it wasn’t for wrestling this forum wouldn’t even exist. There’s people I have met on here that I consider family. That’s wrestling that did that. WWE didn’t just save my life it is my life, and I’m ready to fight for it.

if you’re not willing to fight for this company, you’re not a true member of the WWE universe. This is OUR company. The WWE universe is the biggest superstar of them all.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I always thought the idea of Saudi Arabia being mentioned as a possible buyer of WWE was a bit of a joke, just a name/idea put out there.
> 
> This just seems really bad though. I’m trying to imagine a WWE helmed by a backwards country like that. Nothing good comes to mind.



Playing Devil's advocate here but have you ever considered the fact that to them we are the backwards ones? I mean mathematically the people we consider to be backwards vastly out number us.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

WWE won't ever die. The Saudis can afford to keep it up forever.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

DeeGirl said:


> Ok. Please name these more important things?
> 
> If it wasn’t for wrestling this forum wouldn’t even exist. There’s people I have met on here that I consider family. That’s wrestling that did that. WWE didn’t just save my life it is my life, and I’m ready to fight for it.
> 
> if you’re not willing to fight for this company, you’re not a true member of the WWE universe. This is OUR company. The WWE universe is the biggest superstar of them all.


Yeah I've got a job, a wife, a daughter, and other interests beyond pro wrestling, I'm not "fighting" for a random diversion from my day to day life. If it's over then it's over it's been a great 33 years.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Blonde said:


> Yeah tell me more about how expensive life in the CBRM is compared to T.O.
> View attachment 149355


This is house prices I assume?

Really..? Cmon don't play yourself like that.

Very obviously houses are more expensive in the most populated (and speculated) cities in Canada.

Houses are cheap as shit in places with cheap land. 

You can buy 62 acres for $79 000 only 3 minutes from an Esso and grocery store on an old road an hour outside of Sydney!

Doesn't matter how much house or land you've got if there's next to no economy to actually live there.


----------



## PavelGaborik

DeeGirl said:


> *Ok. Please name these more important things?*
> 
> If it wasn’t for wrestling this forum wouldn’t even exist. There’s people I have met on here that I consider family. That’s wrestling that did that. WWE didn’t just save my life it is my life, and I’m ready to fight for it.
> 
> if you’re not willing to fight for this company, you’re not a true member of the WWE universe. This is OUR company. The WWE universe is the biggest superstar of them all.


Frozen peas are an obvious example. 

Right, @Seth Grimes


----------



## Mister Sinister

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it’ll take forever
> 
> HHH and steph will have non-competes out the wazoo
> 
> both will likely retire


I doubt the former bosses have any sort of clause at all. Vince did this to screw his family out of everything.

But I have a feeling this could be stopped by the government or forced to pause due to investigation (in which time Vince may kick the bucket off screen).

This also feels like the sort of thing someone does when they know they have done something illegal and are trying to burn the house down and flee the country.


----------



## Blonde

PavelGaborik said:


> WHAT?! You mean the largest City in Canada has a higher cost of living than a poor municipality on a random Island on the Atlantic Coast?!
> 
> 1 in 3 Children on the Island are below the poverty line in the CBRM, nearly double TO.
> 
> Half the employment rate, far less opportunity in what is essentially a glorified retirement community that has struggled further from covid as a large part of the economy is built on tourists.
> 
> Rumor has it Sar Francisco has a significantly higher cost of living than Detroit as well, but I may need another one of your extremely insightful graphs to confirm.
> 
> You really thought you did a great job with that graph, didn't you? Yeah, you know what, you really are better off lurking, Jesus Christ.


Our salaries are not 6x yours. Our homeless population is the highest. Don’t act like the average Torontonian isn’t living paycheque to paycheque. 1/3 of my income goes to taxes to fund the rest of the province and country, 1/3 to housing due to the corrupt provincial and federal gov’t and then the rest to high grocery and transportation prices. I long for Toronto independence because we would be living like kings and queens instead of sending our money to the rest of the country while they send us their incompetence and homeless.


----------



## Heath V

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Playing Devil's advocate here but have you ever considered the fact that to them we are the backwards ones? I mean mathematically the people we consider to be backwards vastly out number us.


No, I'm not a savage and nor do I don't cut people's heads off. We're not the backwards ones, they are. I bet the women on the roster are freaking out right about now. This is insane.


----------



## PavelGaborik

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> This is house prices I assume?
> 
> Really..? Cmon don't play yourself like that.
> 
> Very obviously houses are more expensive in the most populated (and speculated) cities in Canada.
> 
> Houses are cheap as shit in places with cheap land.
> 
> You can buy 62 acres for $79 000 only 3 minutes from an Esso and grocery store on an old road an hour outside of Sydney!
> 
> Doesn't matter how much house or land you've got if there's next to no economy to actually live there.


Hey, cmon now, there's only roughly....30x the population in Toronto, the largest City in the second largest Country in the world.

Who cares about population, job opportunities when you have a graph?

It's a beautiful place to visit, or retire, but yes, there is an extremely weak economy here to say the least.


----------



## wwetna1

Rated Phenomenal said:


> His new contract states he gets $10 million per suplex apparently


Fuck that … Rock can make Black Adam money to face Roman now 😂😂


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Mister Sinister said:


> I doubt the former bosses have any sort of clause at all. Vince did this to screw his family out of everything.
> 
> But I have a feeling this could be stopped by the government or forced to pause due to investigation (in which time Vince may kick the bucket off screen).
> 
> This also feels like the sort of thing someone does when they know they have done something illegal and are trying to burn the house down and flee the country.


You do realize that with a sale THEY ALL MAKE BANK, right?


----------



## dsnotgood

PavelGaborik said:


> No woman could drive a vehicle in Saudi Arabia until 4 years ago, many still can't under the current guidelines. Homosexuals, trans individuals face capital punishment, face up to life in prison, you can quite literally be chemically castrated merely for being homosexual in Saudi Arabia. There are many examples of individuals being arrested and imprisoned for simply supporting Gay Rights.
> 
> Mohamad al-Bokari, Suhail al-Jameel are two recent ones off the top of my head.
> 
> I'm not stating the US Government is perfect, it's far from, but if you're attempting to compare it to Saudi Arabia and being condescending about it, you need a reality check, pronto.


Usa (well the democrats and their stasi fbi and doj) .,.literally jailed grandmas for YEARS with no trial until recently, then jailed them for 5+ years for DARING to stand up to their corruption. If this was your family you would be okay with this? This is shit the stasi did to intimidate their political opponents. I fail to see the difference between the two countries . 

also we aren’t the world police and can tell what other countries what they can and can’t do regardless of what you think is “right”. In Thailand having drugs is a death sentence so I don’t get your point. literally every country has different rules and punishments for that location.

‘I’m not saying saudis are great but saying they are the devil when usa does equally fucked up shit is hypocrisy to the max.

Let’s not forget leaving the border WIDE OPEN and having illegal drugs literally kill thousands of people a year…and usa does nothing, I think that is much worse than what Saudi does.

at least Saudi defends their borders and protects its people. Usa says fuck you we don’t care if you die from drugs from over the border or if one of their nationals kills a usa citizen. It’s just “accepted“. 

You bet your ass if Saudi had tens of thousands of foreigners come and if a few of them harmed the Saudi people they would all kicked out or heavily punished . Soooo… tell me again which country cares about its people more…usa or saudi…because from what I see the saudi’s Do By a wide margin. 

‘’here’s a question….would you rather walk the streets alone at 4am in downtown Chicago or downtown saudi …please tell me which is more ”safer”… and if you say Chicago you arent paying attention And are showing your clear bias or middle eastern people.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Blonde said:


> Our salaries are not 6x yours. Our homeless population is the highest. Don’t act like the average Torontonian isn’t living paycheque to paycheque. 1/3 of my income goes to taxes to fund the rest of the province and country, 1/3 to housing due to the corrupt provincial and federal gov’t and then the rest to high grocery and transportation prices.* I long for Toronto independence because we would be living like kings and queens instead of sending our money to the rest of the country while they send us their incompetence and homeless.*


You'd be living in a city state that would get dicked even harder by the rest of the world for food, fuel and natural resources.


----------



## Seth Grimes

PavelGaborik said:


> You quite literally not only live in a different province, not an entirely different country, but an entirely different continent across the second largest ocean on the fucking planet. Has it ever even slightly crossed your mind while you were googling "frozen peas prices in Nova Scotia" that maybe we are economically vastly different with all of the former taken into consideration?
> 
> "You can't be moral and take a stand against Saudi Arabia, or else you would eat frozen peas for a living instead of meat!"
> 
> Do you have any idea how fucking idiotic you look right now? This is literally painful to read, let alone respond to. Are you trolling?
> 
> I'm turning my life around as we speak in my aspiration to become a better person, I now plan on proudly pursuing my new life and providing myself and my family with a plate of frozen peas and carrots for the remainder of my life instead of meat in order to be morally correct from here on out.
> 
> Now what?


Yeah I did consider it, and I realised that I grew up far poorer than you which is why I know you're talking shit. Anyone here who grew up ACTUALLY poor knows what the poor meals are. Rice and peas. Beans on toast. Shit that is either frozen or in a tin. Send me your local shop, wanna bet that I can find you plenty of food that's cheaper than your meat?

Nice strawman, even though I've stated my point 2 times now. So a 3rd time for you. It's not ONLY about being a hypocrite, it's about you acting as if you're perfectly moral. You think it's an absolute objective fact that it would be immoral for wrestlers to work with a Saudi owner. So for someone with such grand morals, I'd assume you to be a vegan, at least. God knows what other immoral shit you do.

Ofc anyone would look idiotic when you're making up in your head what they're saying to you. You need to chill and let your rage dissipate, then maybe you might be able to read what I say?

Funny because with your moral superiority complex shouldn't others be saying that to you?

As I said, send me your local store and I'll help you find other food so you can stop hiding behind such a weak excuse.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Blonde said:


> Our salaries are not 6x yours. Our homeless population is the highest. Don’t act like the average Torontonian isn’t living paycheque to paycheque. 1/3 of my income goes to taxes to fund the rest of the province and country, 1/3 to housing due to the corrupt provincial and federal gov’t and then the rest to high grocery and transportation prices. I long for Toronto independence because we would be living like kings and queens instead of sending our money to the rest of the country while they send us their incompetence and homeless.


They don't need to be, your population is 30x ours and your job rates are significantly lower, most people rent here.

There is a mere 2$ difference in "living wages" between Toronto and the CBRM with all of this taken into consideration and again, the CBRM pays/has paid the highest taxes in the entire Country.

You should've sat this one out, debating isn't your forte.


----------



## Seth Grimes

DeeGirl said:


> Ok. Please name these more important things?


Meat, can't live without it man 😭 I was actually starving the other week, thought I might die, had to buy myself a KFC bucket to avoid that. Saved my entire family. Truly a family bucket


----------



## toon126

troubleman1218 said:


> Fuck Disney. They own too much already


And let’s not forget PiF own a massive chunk of Disney too anyway.

At least this way the company will be private again, which is never a bad thing.


----------



## PavelGaborik

dsnotgood said:


> Usa (well the democrats and their stasi fbi and doj) .,.literally jailed grandmas for YEARS with no trial until recently, then jailed them for 5+ years for DARING to stand up to their corruption. If this was your family you would be okay with this? This is shit the stasi did to intimidate their political opponents. I fail to see the difference between the two countries .
> 
> also we aren’t the world police and can tell what other countries what they can and can’t do regardless of what you think is “right”. In Thailand having drugs is a death sentence so I don’t get your point. literally every country has different rules and punishments for that location.
> 
> ‘I’m not saying saudis are great but saying they are the devil when usa does equally fucked up shit is hypocrisy to the max.
> 
> Let’s not forget leaving the border WIDE OPEN and having illegal drugs literally kill thousands of people a year…and usa does nothing, I think that is much worse than what Saudi does.
> 
> at least Saudi defends their borders and protects its people. Usa says fuck you we don’t care if you die from drugs from over the border or if one of their nationals kills a usa citizen. It’s just “accepted“.
> 
> You bet your ass if Saudi had tens of thousands of foreigners come and if a few of them harmed the Saudi people they would all kicked out or heavily punished . Soooo… tell me again which country cares about its people more…usa or saudi…because from what I see the saudi’s Do By a wide margin.
> 
> ‘’here’s a question….would you rather walk the streets alone at 4am in downtown Chicago or downtown saudi …*please tell me which is more ”safer”*… and if you say Chicago you arent paying attention And are showing your clear bias or middle eastern people.


Well one is a City and the other is a literal Country, so...yeah, weird. I'd probably choose Saudi, but I'd likely choose otherwise if I were female or homosexual.


----------



## toon126

Tobiyama said:


> Could they do anything? The oil rich countries in the middle east are constantly buying football/soccer clubs. How is this different?


They can’t do shit. This doesn’t breach any competition rules.

Same Saudi group own chunks of major US companies already. Disney, Facebook..


----------



## wwetna1

toon126 said:


> They can’t do shit. This doesn’t breach any competition rules.
> 
> Same Saudi group own chunks of major US companies already. Disney, Facebook..


People are also acting like

NJPW talent aren’t cashing Japanese mafia checks

People in CMLL and AAA haven’t taken cartel money

AEW isn’t run off Tony’s dad who has gotten his money through Saudi deals too

Glass houses … hell people who watch ESPN, Hulu, or Disney Plus support Saudi as they own a large chunk of it


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> *Yeah I did consider it, and I realised that I grew up far poorer than you *which is why I know you're talking shit. Anyone here who grew up ACTUALLY poor knows what the poor meals are. Rice and peas. Beans on toast. Shit that is either frozen or in a tin. Send me your local shop, wanna bet that I can find you plenty of food that's cheaper than your meat?
> 
> Nice strawman, even though I've stated my point 2 times now. So a 3rd time for you. It's not ONLY about being a hypocrite, it's about you acting as if you're perfectly moral. You think it's an absolute objective fact that it would be immoral for wrestlers to work with a Saudi owner. So for someone with such grand morals, I'd assume you to be a vegan, at least. God knows what other immoral shit you do.
> 
> Ofc anyone would look idiotic when you're making up in your head what they're saying to you. You need to chill and let your rage dissipate, then maybe you might be able to read what I say?
> 
> Funny because with your moral superiority complex shouldn't others be saying that to you?
> 
> As I said, send me your local store and I'll help you find other food so you can stop hiding behind such a weak excuse.


Jeez, not only does he have the entire economy here figured out but evidently my families entire income based on the fact that I stated I spent 5$ on Pork Chops.

Where was the strawman? I'm a morally correct vegan now, I've changed my life over. Is it okay if I trash the WWE being owned by homophobic scumbags that don't allow women to drive now, am I perfectly moral now?

There are standards, Saudi Arabia is among the lowest of the low and yet here you are defending these miserable pricks because they've purchased your favorite soap opera.

Evidently eating all of those frozen peas growing up as a child had an impact on your brain development because holy fuck are you embarrassing.


----------



## Mister Sinister

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You do realize that with a sale THEY ALL MAKE BANK, right?


It's not about money. They are already rich. It's about taking away the company so they never can take it in a new direction like he did when he took it over.

But if they are pissed, they can take that money and make a new promotion with it.

The Saudis should be banned from owning American companies and land. Same for China. You can't let Nazis just walk in and buy your country.


----------



## toon126

wwetna1 said:


> People are also acting like
> 
> NJPW talent aren’t cashing Japanese mafia checks
> 
> People in CMLL and AAA haven’t taken cartel money
> 
> AEW isn’t run off Tony’s dad who has gotten his money through Saudi deals too
> 
> Glass houses … hell people who watch ESPN, Hulu, or Disney Plus support Saudi as they own a large chunk of it


Exactly, the Saudi machine is already embedded in wider society. They’ll barely have any mention in WWE programming, but probably will fund them to lock in the best talent from everywhere.

Expect a much, much greater global tour as well. PiF won’t care about US time zones, so the probability of WrestleMania, SummerSlam etc being held around the world just went up ten fold.

My interest will be whether or not they push the envelope or the product or play it safe for their own image and dilute violence.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Seth Grimes said:


> Meat, can't live without it man 😭 I was actually starving the other week, thought I might die, had to buy myself a KFC bucket to avoid that. Saved my entire family. Truly a family bucket


What point are you trying to make here. 

Saudi Arabia in it's current state with it's current leadership, fucking sucks imo. 

You don't have to be a vegan to hold your own personal moral stance about a government throwing LGBTQ people off of buildings. 

This moral equivalency bullshit is some serious barrel scraping.


----------



## toon126

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Playing Devil's advocate here but have you ever considered the fact that to them we are the backwards ones? I mean mathematically the people we consider to be backwards vastly out number us.


Other point in these “backwards” countries is how clean and safe they are. No crime, they look after their citizens (Emirati nationals for example are actually given land from birth, Libya gave everyone free electricity, nobody was ever allowed to be homeless), and people follow the rules.

Sure the views on women, LGBT etc are wrong, but I’m sure that’ll change as it integrates with the wider world, but the running of those countries in general make them incredibly safe places with a lot of opportunity for people, especially compared to the west where everyone fucking hates each other, kills each other, governments rape us for tax, nothing works, etc etc.


----------



## Goku

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> What point are you trying to make here.
> 
> Saudi Arabia in it's current state with it's current leadership, fucking sucks imo.
> 
> You don't have to be a vegan to hold your own personal moral stance about a government throwing LGBTQ people off of buildings.
> 
> This moral equivalency bullshit is some serious barrel scraping.


Because animals are lesser life forms or it's just their fate?

Not turning this into an issue, but just wondering what ground you'll stand on here. Selective violence?


----------



## DeeGirl

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Yeah I've got a job, a wife, a daughter, and other interests beyond pro wrestling, I'm not "fighting" for a random diversion from my day to day life. If it's over then it's over it's been a great 33 years.


You’re really willing to just let it go without a fight!? I’m ready to fight! I’m ready to take what is meant be ours!! This could go down as the greatest match in WWE history. The WWE universe vs evil money. The battle lines are getting drawn, and I’ve picked my side. Any true member of the WWE universe will join me.

Please don’t take my WWE away


----------



## wwetna1

Mister Sinister said:


> It's not about money. They are already rich. It's about taking away the company so they never can take it in a new direction like he did when he took it over.
> 
> But if they are pissed, they can take that money and make a new promotion with it. *No channel should want to air WWE now.*


Why? Wwe has been in business with them and airing ppvs for years. Their soccer team gets National coverage. People watch espn, Disney, and Hulu to which they are major owners. Besides racism and condescension what’s the reason?

People will say they do this and they do that, but america has capital punishment. America has monitories more imprisoned than whites and punished harsher, killed more by police, and a history of slavery, rape, and murder to blacks, Jews, Mexicans, and Indians. Equal rights were not given to everyone at once and equal opportunity still isn’t given to all.

The wrestlers have chosen to work the show for years. Outright chosen when it came to Roman, Usos, Charlotte, Naomi, Sasha, Brock, Goldberg, Becky, Alexa, Bianca, Rousey, Seth, Lashley, Taker, Kane, and so on. They have never been forced to work it, they choose to go if they want to and want the check and the top have always did it because the end of the day it means money and security for their family.

If people love the talent like they say, why would they be mad for Roman, Usos, Charlotte, Sasha to make professional athlete money? Why would you be mad Rock or Cena could be offered movie money so they can work a match without being worried if they get hurt, void insurance, and can’t bump? Why would you be mad someone like Sasha can get paid her magic number. Why would you be mad they have deeper pockets so they can reduce live event dates or truly create NXTs everywhere?

Besides trumpeting the word america, what’s the reason why? Because if you love the talent, this is the best chance they will ever have to make great money. If you support expansion it’s the best shot they ever have to open camps world wide. It’s not like they changed the wheel in soccer or way things were did, just opened the purse strings


----------



## Seth Grimes

PavelGaborik said:


> Jeez, not only does he have the entire economy figure out but evidently my families entire income based on the fact that I stated I spent 5$ on Pork Chops.
> 
> Where was the strawman? I'm a morally correct vegan now, I've changed my life over. Is it okay if I trash the WWE being owned by homophobic scumbags that don't allow women to drive now, am I perfectly moral now?
> 
> There are standards, Saudi Arabia is among the lowest of the low and yet here you are defending these miserable pricks because they've purchased your favorite soap opera.
> 
> Evidently eating all of those frozen peas growing up as a child had an impact on your brain development because holy fuck are you embarrassing.


Don't need an entire economy to know you're talking shit. You're just a plastic virtue signaller that makes weak excuses for their own personal flaws

You've missed the point for a 3rd time, my god. You don't need to be morally perfect, you need to be open minded when you sit there criticising everyone else for not being moral and missing the point that it isn't all black and white. Weird, isn't it owned right now by Vince, did you forget what he did... You must fucking hate wrestling, damn. Hulk Hogan is a racist. Ultimate Warrior is a homophobe. Stone Cold is a wife beater. Randy Orton is an anti-vaxxer. Darby Allin abused his ex gf. Chris Jericho donates to Trump who I assume you'd say is not a good person? I really hope you don't support any of these people or the products that they put out, wouldn't wanna be Scum, eh.

Where did I defend them? I asked you this before and you glossed over it and didn't reply

Once again, just waiting for you to send me a local store website. Wouldn't be avoiding doing that because you know there's tonnes of other options available for cheaper, right?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

Come on, tell me you don't want to see Vince dressed up in Saudi traditional clothing for one last 15-minute promo...


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

DeeGirl said:


> You’re really willing to just let it go without a fight!? I’m ready to fight! I’m ready to take what is meant be ours!! This could go down as the greatest match in WWE history. The WWE universe vs evil money. The battle lines are getting drawn, and I’ve picked my side. Any true member of the WWE universe will join me.
> 
> Please don’t take my WWE away


 Yeah, dude I'm just in it for the entertainment. Enjoy the battle though I wish you luck.


----------



## Seth Grimes

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> What point are you trying to make here.
> 
> Saudi Arabia in it's current state with it's current leadership, fucking sucks imo.
> 
> You don't have to be a vegan to hold your own personal moral stance about a government throwing LGBTQ people off of buildings.
> 
> This moral equivalency bullshit is some serious barrel scraping.


Pretty obvious, guy is a lying worm that calls people scum whilst he contributes to the torture and killing of animals. Problem with that?

Yeah, it does, point?

No, I never said you do. I've stated twice that you don't.

I never did any moral equivalency. I explained this multiple times over. Morality isn't black and white, yet this guy acts as if it is and calls people scum over it. What's hard to understand about that?


----------



## KingofKings1524

DeeGirl said:


> You’re really willing to just let it go without a fight!? I’m ready to fight! I’m ready to take what is meant be ours!! This could go down as the greatest match in WWE history. The WWE universe vs evil money. The battle lines are getting drawn, and I’ve picked my side. Any true member of the WWE universe will join me.
> 
> Please don’t take my WWE away


What in the fuck are you on about?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Seth Grimes said:


> Don't need an entire economy to know you're talking shit. You're just a plastic virtue signaller that makes weak excuses for their own personal flaws
> 
> You've missed the point for a 3rd time, my god. You don't need to be morally perfect, you need to be open minded when you sit there criticising everyone else for not being moral and missing the point that it isn't all black and white. Weird, isn't it owned right now by Vince, did you forget what he did... You must fucking hate wrestling, damn. Hulk Hogan is a racist. Ultimate Warrior is a homophobe. Stone Cold is a wife beater. Randy Orton is an anti-vaxxer. Darby Allin abused his ex gf. Chris Jericho donates to Trump who I assume you'd say is not a good person? I really hope you don't support any of these people or the products that they put out, wouldn't wanna be Scum, eh.
> 
> Where did I defend them? I asked you this before and you glossed over it and didn't reply
> 
> Once again, just waiting for you to send me a local store website. Wouldn't be avoiding doing that because you know there's tonnes of other options available for cheaper, right?


 What a weird direction to take that rant.

"All these people are scum you better not support them." 

"Send me flyers from a grocery store on Cape Breton Island, betcha won't do it"

AWESOME


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> Don't need an entire economy to know you're talking shit. You're just a plastic virtue signaller that makes weak excuses for their own personal flaws
> 
> You've missed the point for a 3rd time, my god. You don't need to be morally perfect, you need to be open minded when you sit there criticising everyone else for not being moral and missing the point that it isn't all black and white. Weird, isn't it owned right now by Vince, did you forget what he did... You must fucking hate wrestling, damn. Hulk Hogan is a racist. Ultimate Warrior is a homophobe. Stone Cold is a wife beater. *Randy Orton is an anti-vaxxer.* Darby Allin abused his ex gf. Chris Jericho donates to Trump who I assume you'd say is not a good person? I really hope you don't support any of these people or the products that they put out, wouldn't wanna be Scum, eh.
> 
> Where did I defend them? I asked you this before and you glossed over it and didn't reply
> 
> Once again, just waiting for you to send me a local store website. Wouldn't be avoiding doing that because you know there's tonnes of other options available for cheaper, right?


You haven't had an articulate point throughout this entire dialogue, you've been nothing short of painful to read, yet I can't seem to stop myself from the cringe.

I do the vast majority of my shopping at a local grocery store called "cash and carry", go dig that up if you wish, I can't find information online, but perhaps you can since you're seemingly so invested in my shopping habits.

Did you seriously just attempt to compare Randy Orton being against a Covid-19 vaccine to a Country that literally castrates, locks up, murders homosexuals, decapitates jewish reporters and refuses to allow women to drive?

What the fuck is going through your brain when you type this shit?


----------



## Seth Grimes

MonkasaurusRex said:


> What a weird direction to take that rant.
> 
> "All these people are scum you better not support them."
> 
> "Send me flyers from a grocery store on Cape Breton Island, betcha won't do it"
> 
> AWESOME


It would be weird if you haven't been following

You realise I'm quoting him by using the word scum, yeah?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

KingofKings1524 said:


> What in the fuck are you on about?


 Don't worry about it but it's hilarious just head back a few pages it's gold


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Seth Grimes said:


> It would be weird if you haven't been following
> 
> You realise I'm quoting him by using the word scum, yeah?


Oh totally. I've been following along

Honestly I just love how you went from "scum"

to requesting food prices in Nova Scotia. 

That's the kind of hard left you just don't see in conversations too often. 

IMO it's less hilarious if you start off with the minor issue and then hit him with the aggressive stuff. It just makes it seem more natural, like the fact that he just won't send you food prices in Nova Scotia really pisses you off.


----------



## PavelGaborik

MonkasaurusRex said:


> What a weird direction to take that rant.
> 
> "All these people are scum you better not support them."
> 
> "Send me flyers from a grocery store on Cape Breton Island, betcha won't do it"
> 
> AWESOME


He's becoming more and more unhinged every response. 

I feel bad, yet I can't turn away.


----------



## Seth Grimes

PavelGaborik said:


> You haven't had an articulate point throughout this entire dialogue, you've been nothing short of painful to read, yet I can't seem to stop myself from the cringe.
> 
> Did you seriously just attempt to compare Randy Orton being against a Covid-19 vaccine to a Country that literally castrates, locks up, murders homosexuals, decapitates jewish reporters and refuses to allow women to drive?
> 
> What the fuck is going through your brain when you type this shit?


You've been completely exposed as an idiot tbh. You've made the most moronic dumb-fuck takes like "I need KFC to live because other foods are too expensive". You've made consistent strawmans, reframing what I say because you can't understand or don't want to. And then last of all, you aren't going to show me your local shop because you know it'll prove how fucking dumb your initial claim was.

JFC how dumb can you get. MY LORDDDDD. Did you just ask me if I compared the two things? Holy shit your reading comprehension, my guy, PLEASE. I beg you. Tell me where I said they're the same things, tell me where? You miss the point every single time.

Yeah, unable to answer most of what I said because you're clueless


----------



## Passing Triangles

Called it. 

Sportswashing. Saudi's, Qatari's, etc, have been buying up ownership of major sporting institutions (mostly in football) over the past 10 years. I knew right away when WWE was going back and again to Saudi Arabia for shows that it was the setup to a sell to them.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> You've been completely exposed as an idiot tbh. *You've made the most moronic dumb-fuck takes like "I need KFC to live because other foods are too expensive"*. Y*ou've made consistent strawmans, reframing what I say because you can't understand or don't want to. *And then last of all, you aren't going to show me your local shop because you know it'll prove how fucking dumb your initial claim was.
> 
> JFC how dumb can you get. MY LORDDDDD. Did you just ask me if I compared the two things? Holy shit your reading comprehension, my guy, PLEASE. I beg you. Tell me where I said they're the same things, tell me where? You miss the point every single time.
> 
> Yeah, unable to answer most of what I said because you're clueless


I edited my post with the local shop I typically use.

Sir, can you please point out where I mentioned KFC at any point throughout our dialogue tonight, or are you simply re-framing what I'm saying?

You compared them, morally. If you weren't attempting to compare them on a moral level, why on earth did you bring it up?

Again, please show me my post regarding KFC, it would be terribly embarrassing to accuse somebody of utilizing a strawman and then proceed to utilize a blatant strawman of your own in the same paragraph.


----------



## FriedTofu

For me the comparison to football clubs being bought out by state-influenced owners is misguided here. For one thing, this is buying out the fed, not just one club that is part of a bigger league. This feels more similar to China's investment in Hollywood the past decade which has led to decisions affecting the final product. 

Also football clubs bought out by foreign state-backed owners also did try to influence player personnel too by easing the path for youth players from their home countries into the teams. It just so happen visa issues or player quality meant those efforts were unsuccessful. To pretend that won't happen in the scripted environment of WWE is being really generous here. Everything is going to be fine if nothing controversial happens, but they will definitely think of using WWE to run cover for them if the Saudi government is involved in any bad headlines.


----------



## Interceptor88

Now I can say it without feeling any guiltiness. 

Can the shitty old bastard just fucking die already?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

toon126 said:


> Other point in these “backwards” countries is how clean and safe they are. No crime, they look after their citizens (Emirati nationals for example are actually given land from birth, Libya gave everyone free electricity, nobody was ever allowed to be homeless), and people follow the rules.
> 
> Sure the views on women, LGBT etc are wrong, but I’m sure that’ll change as it integrates with the wider world, but the running of those countries in general make them incredibly safe places with a lot of opportunity for people, especially compared to the west where everyone fucking hates each other, kills each other, governments rape us for tax, nothing works, etc etc.


Except it's ruled by fear because if you step out of line you may be killed. There's a trade off for that safety and it's unequivocal fealty. At least the option exists to think for oneself without fearing murder or imprisonment just for saying hey it's okay if my neighbour is gay.

Anyway, I was honestly just trying to point out that perspective is important.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

FriedTofu said:


> For me the comparison to football clubs being bought out by state-influenced owners is misguided here. For one thing, this is buying out the fed, not just one club that is part of a bigger league. This feels more similar to China's investment in Hollywood the past decade which has led to decisions affecting the final product.
> 
> Also football clubs bought out by foreign state-backed owners also did try to influence player personnel too by easing the path for youth players from their home countries into the teams. It just so happen visa issues or player quality meant those efforts were unsuccessful. To pretend that won't happen in the scripted environment of WWE is being really generous here. Everything is going to be fine if nothing controversial happens, but they will definitely think of using WWE to run cover for them if the Saudi government is involved in any bad headlines.


 Noy only does WWE not have enough reach to be a particularly effective global cover, everybody already knows/thinks that WWE is and has been a cesspool for decades. It's pretty tough to use a morally bankrupt organization as a cover for even greater moral bankruptcy.


----------



## Seth Grimes

PavelGaborik said:


> I edited my post with the local shop I typically use.
> 
> Sir, can you please point out where I mentioned KFC at any point throughout our dialogue tonight, or are you simply re-framing what I'm saying?
> 
> You compared them, morally. If you weren't attempting to compare them on a moral level, why on earth did you bring it up?
> 
> Again, please show me my post regarding KFC, it would be terribly embarrassing to accuse somebody of utilizing a strawman and then proceed to utilize a blatant strawman of your own in the same paragraph.


Good job

You didn't, I did reframe what you said. Well done! You're finally learning to read and understand what I'm saying, proud of you! Now maybe you can stop doing that to me every two sentences? 

So instead of spewing out that garb about me comparing them, why not just say you're confused and don't understand why I'm bring them up? You also didn't answer my q, you just started making strawmans instead so I'll repeat it. You're not a fan of any of those wrestlers, right? You don't possibly, watch the products with those wrestlers involved, right?

It would be terribly embarrassing if you didn't realise I was doing it to mock you and make you understand how annoying it is. Glad I could teach you something there


----------



## FriedTofu

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Noy only does WWE not have enough reach to be a particularly effective global cover, everybody already knows/thinks that WWE is and has been a cesspool for decades. It's pretty tough to use a morally bankrupt organization as a cover for even greater morally bankruptcy.


They just need the stans and simps to run cover for them.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Goku said:


> Because animals are lesser life forms or it's just their fate?
> 
> Not turning this into an issue, but just wondering what ground you'll stand on here. Selective violence?


Has nothing to do with them being lesser life forms. "Selective violence" yeah sure we'll run with that. 

In some ways that is part of life as an omnivore and especially as a human -- lots of choices to be made, and if you view all life as ONE they often seem or feel selfish. 

On the other hand part of that is the reason we're still here, the other half being the reciprocal instinct of social mammals which tends towards bonding, nurturing, sharing, community etc.

Unfortunately because we're mammals generally built for smallish groups of about 50 - 150 individuals, on a planet nearing 8 billion, tapped into the energy density of oil and the lifestyle technology provides, shit goes more than a little awry and eating fish isn't quite the same as it is for your average Yogi bear


----------



## Smithy.89

Seafort said:


> Speed.
> 
> The longer he waits, the more chance that another damaging revelation comes out that undercuts him and forces him out.
> 
> This had to be very quick, and it was. Preplanned and executed within just days.


100% already had the details all worked out. Just needed him on the board to confirm it. Which everyone probally knew when they voted him back


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

FriedTofu said:


> They just need the stans and simps to run cover for them.


There's not enough of them. That's the point. If this were 1999 you could make enough "Rah Rah!" type noise to hide the shady stuff but there isn't even enough people blindly stanning WWE to hide their own shady doings anymore let alone the shady doings of another entity altogether.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Seth Grimes said:


> Pretty obvious, guy is a lying worm that calls people scum whilst he contributes to the torture and killing of animals. Problem with that?
> 
> Yeah, it does, point?
> 
> No, I never said you do. I've stated twice that you don't.
> 
> I never did any moral equivalency. I explained this multiple times over. Morality isn't black and white, yet this guy acts as if it is and calls people scum over it. What's hard to understand about that?


If it's a choice between the chicken and a dude getting hurled off a building because he loves someone the "wrong" way? I'm eating that bucket of chicken with that man every day of the week.

Morality isn't black and white, but if you care about the chicken more -- whatever side that is, count me out.


----------



## Seth Grimes

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> If it's a choice between the chicken and a dude getting hurled off a building because he's loves someone the "wrong" way? I'm eating that bucket of chicken with that man every day of the week.
> 
> Morality isn't black and white, but if you care about the chicken more -- whatever side that is, count me out.


Since when do you need to choose between those two things?

Weird comment, when did I ever say that or make that claim? I didn't know Saudi's were threatening you to eat meat or they'll kill gay people


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Seth Grimes said:


> Since when do you need to choose between those two things?
> 
> Weird comment, when did I ever say that or make that claim? I didn't know Saudi's were threatening you to eat meat or they'll kill gay people


But you are saying if I eat the chicken I'm a hypocrite for thinking that killing gay people is more fucked up?


----------



## Seth Grimes

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> But you are saying if I eat the chicken I'm a hypocrite for thinking that killing gay people is more fucked up?


Where did I say that? Love for you to show me exactly where I said that because I've said three times that's not how it is


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Seth Grimes said:


> Where did I say that? Love for you to show me exactly where I said that because I've said three times that's not how it is





BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> But you are saying if I eat the chicken I'm a hypocrite for thinking that killing gay people is more fucked up?


Holy crap! And I thought the "Don't take my WWE" person was off their meds today.


----------



## greasykid1

I'm thinking, the only way to make many care about this is to just mention the things that will truly get their attention.

What if the Saudi owners make all the women change their wrestling gear so everything but their face and hands is covered? Like they do at the Saudi PPVs?

Yeah, NOW you're worried!


----------



## Seth Grimes

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Holy crap! And I thought the "Don't take my WWE" person was off their meds today.


I don't understand your comment?


----------



## Freelancer

If this is true, goodbye WWE.


----------



## FriedTofu

MonkasaurusRex said:


> There's not enough of them. That's the point. If this were 1999 you could make enough "Rah Rah!" type noise to hide the shady stuff but there isn't even enough people blindly stanning WWE to hide their own shady doings anymore let alone the shady doings of another entity altogether.


There are more fans globally than in 1999.


----------



## wwetna1

Facebook, Microsoft, Starbucks, Costco, Home Depot, Uber, Capcom, Boeing, Live Nation, Disney, Coca Cola, Bank of America, CitiGroup

If you support any of them, gtfo with your mock hurt and being appalled because the same group owns billions in shares in all them


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

greasykid1 said:


> I'm thinking, the only way to make many care about this is to just mention the things that will truly get their attention.
> 
> What if the Saudi owners make all the women change their wrestling gear so everything but their face and hands is covered? Like they do at the Saudi PPVs?
> 
> Yeah, NOW you're worried!


I don't watch wrestling to masturbate, Catsuits are pretty hot, and I'm into to smiles and eyes.


----------



## Ddpyoga

sweepdaleg said:


> This is not good. I wonder how the fans will respond. I stopped watching a couple years ago but an American built company being sold to a Saudis, I don't think the reaction will be very positive. Media will tear this up.


You stopped watching but you're still posting on a wrestling forum?


----------



## wwetna1

greasykid1 said:


> I'm thinking, the only way to make many care about this is to just mention the things that will truly get their attention.
> 
> What if the Saudi owners make all the women change their wrestling gear so everything but their face and hands is covered? Like they do at the Saudi PPVs?
> 
> Yeah, NOW you're worried!


They created porn for a reason. You have to be bad off to touch yourself to a diva wrestling 😂


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Seth Grimes said:


> Where did I say that? Love for you to show me exactly where I said that because I've said three times that's not how it is





Seth Grimes said:


> Pretty obvious, guy is a lying worm that calls people scum whilst he contributes to the torture and killing of animals. Problem with that?


Does that count? 

You've been ragging on him for like 7 pages about the fact that he eats meat, as if that makes him a hypocrite for having a moral stance on the Saudi government throwing gay dudes off buildings.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mister Sinister said:


> I doubt the former bosses have any sort of clause at all. Vince did this to screw his family out of everything.
> 
> But I have a feeling this could be stopped by the government or forced to pause due to investigation (in which time Vince may kick the bucket off screen).
> 
> This also feels like the sort of thing someone does when they know they have done something illegal and are trying to burn the house down and flee the country.


its just normal practice - if you buy a company, you lock the prior exiting execs into a non-compete for 2 years to 5 years

to stop them from just setting up a similar business

i would be 1000% shocked if its not in there


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

FriedTofu said:


> There are more fans globally than in 1999.


 They still aren't Rah Rah crazy for WWE and the ones that are are probably the ones who already live in the morally bankrupt place accept that it's just how their government operates(or keep their trap shut about it for fear of death)


----------



## greasykid1

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I don't watch wrestling to masturbate, Catsuits are pretty hot, and I'm into to smiles and eyes.





wwetna1 said:


> They created porn for a reason. You have to be bad off to touch yourself to a diva wrestling 😂


Yeah - my comment was in jest.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

wwetna1 said:


> They created porn for a reason. You have to be bad off to touch yourself to a diva wrestling 😂


Have you read the live Raw, SD, Dynamite threads? Swear to god its like they are 65% aggressively thirsty dudes in them.


----------



## FriedTofu

MonkasaurusRex said:


> They still aren't Rah Rah crazy for WWE and the ones that are are probably the ones who already live in the morally bankrupt place accept that it's just how their government operates(or keep their trap shut about it for fear of death)


There are enough rah rah crazy fans for wrestlers employed by WWE.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

greasykid1 said:


> Yeah - my comment was in jest.


Aside from mentioning that my motivations for watching wrestling wasn't erection based unwanted to point out that if it were the way they dress for the Saudi shows would kind of work for me.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Playing Devil's advocate here but have you ever considered the fact that to them we are the backwards ones? I mean mathematically the people we consider to be backwards vastly out number us.


I mean considering how they treat women, homosexuals, and essentially anyone who doesn't fit their narrow idea of what people need to be...no I'd say they're definitely the backwards ones.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

FriedTofu said:


> There are enough rah rah crazy fans for wrestlers employed by WWE.


 Not really even with the increase in global fanbase it's a lot less holy shit WWE is so awesome so let's ignore horrible things than it was in 1999.


----------



## Aewwe

FrankieDs316 said:


> The Saudi PIF bought Newcastle United a couple of years ago and provided major investment. They haven’t made any major changes and one of the key players in the acquisition was Amanda Staveley (a woman!)
> 
> The Saudi PIF exist to sportswash the countries image as human rights abusers and the invest heavily in their businesses.
> 
> It wouldn’t surprise me if we see salaries go up, WWE will expand their roster and investment in production will increase.
> 
> Yes the money used will be Saudi blood money but if you can ignore that then you’ll probably see better paid wrestlers, increased production values and a set of owners who can fire Vince if the product is shit


Came in post similar.

As a fan of said club, I've personally never been more invested it it in my 36 years. It's only been 15 months, so could obviously change, but they've largely kept themselves to themselves, appointed the right people in key positions and let them get on with things.

They've invested £200m on the playing side thus far which is ample, but not ludicrous, and not much more than the likes of West Ham and Wolves have spent in the same period, and a million miles away from the clubs who they are currently competing with at the top end of the table - e.g. Maguire and Anthony at Man Utd would cost that amount alone, likewise Grealish and Dias at Man City being not far off etc. Shrewd, sensible signings, but nothing too extravagant. Everyone pulling in the same direction, players playing out of their skin, the fans and city buzzing, very hard to buy match tickets, and the club have gone from 3rd bottom to (currently) 3rd top in that time frame, into a first semi final of a cup since 2005, and currently punching well above their weight when you look at the general pool of players at their disposal (although that will gradually change in the coming years with continuous improvements in the transfer windows available).

The women's team was completely neglected before they arrived and (as a result) are currently in the 4th tier in the pyramid, but in the past few months have officially been integrated into the wider club and have been given a big push and have played two matches at the main St James' Park stadium in the past 6 months watched by over 50,000 combined, which is crazy for the level they are playing at, and there are hopes for them to be in the top division within 5 years.

I'm not sure how this will relate to the WWE, and the sale is certainly not like for like, but if the investment / appointments / involvement / vision etc. is similar then it won't be half as bad as some are making out.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I mean considering how they treat women, homosexuals, and essentially anyone who doesn't fit their narrow idea of what people need to be...no I'd say they're definitely the backwards ones.


Again that's perspective. I'm not saying I don't agree with you wholeheartedly but to them our society is "weird" and theirs is "normal".

Also, on the women/people who don't fit a particular narrow view of what people are supposed to be western society may be further along than Saudi Arabia but we can/should/need to be a whole fuck of a lot better than we are.


----------



## Tomzy95

greasykid1 said:


> I'm thinking, the only way to make many care about this is to just mention the things that will truly get their attention.
> 
> What if the Saudi owners make all the women change their wrestling gear so everything but their face and hands is covered? Like they do at the Saudi PPVs?
> 
> Yeah, NOW you're worried!


Don’t think this’ll happen. They won’t want to alienate the fore fanbase.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Tomzy95 said:


> Don’t think this’ll happen. They won’t want to alienate the fore fanbase.


 Which is apparently dudes who watch wrestling with their dick in their hands the whole time?

I'm beginning to think I'm the only person who watches wrestling with their pants on.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

There's some real quality C O P I U M in this thread

I want to thank all of you for making my Wednesday great










the only thing that will make it better is AEW DYNAMITE TONIGHT AT 8!!!


----------



## Tomzy95

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Which is apparently dudes who watch wrestling with their dick in their hands the whole time?
> 
> I'm beginning to think I'm the only person who watches wrestling with their pants on.


Well, yes, but also people that respect women’s liberty to wear whatever the fuck they want and don’t want them to be forced to wear a suffocating tarp?

Dunno, I like to think the majority of wrestling fans think like this.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Tomzy95 said:


> Well, yes, but also people that respect women’s liberty to wear whatever the fuck they want and don’t want them to be forced to wear a suffocating tarp?
> 
> Dunno, I like to think the majority of wrestling fans think like this.


Good to know I'm the only one who wears pants when watching wrestling.

I guess the amount of clothing a wrestler wears isn't something I find myself consumed with while I watch the show. Honestly, if it weren't for random discussions calling spandex catsuits suffocating tarps if every woman started wearing one on Friday night I'd swear they all made a choice to look like Catwoman just like most have chosen to go with the halter top and booty shorts combo for the last 25 years.


----------



## Interceptor88

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There's some real quality C O P I U M in this thread
> 
> I want to thank all of you for making my Wednesday great
> 
> View attachment 149357
> 
> 
> the only thing that will make it better is AEW DYNAMITE TONIGHT AT 8!!!


Why do you enjoy seeing us suffer? We were just enjoying the stuff we like, without doing anything bad to anyone. I was just enjoying WWE against for the first time in many years under Triple H's management. Never said a bad thing about AEW or the indies. And now I feel like I rekindled my love for something just for it to be murdered in cold blood right after. I was looking forward to the Royal Rumble and the WM season. Now I can't even try and watch whatever happened on NXT. I basically lost a hobby I had for over a decade, had lost and now recovered, overnight. 

I don't think that's amusing. Well, it might be funny to read someone talking as if wrestling is a life or death matter instead of a diversion. But it still stings. I was having a good time and now another thing I loved has been destroyed by shitty greediness. I was a huge Blizzard fan in the 90s and 00s so I've experienced the same pain twice in the last few years.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Interceptor88 said:


> *Why do you enjoy seeing us suffer?*


i'll be honest, I wish I had the answer

but its undeniable that I do

I can't explain it - I feel bad for your personal pain - but your collective pain amuses me I cannot deny


----------



## Goku

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Has nothing to do with them being lesser life forms. "Selective violence" yeah sure we'll run with that.
> 
> In some ways that is part of life as an omnivore and especially as a human -- lots of choices to be made, and if you view all life as ONE they often seem or feel selfish.
> 
> On the other hand part of that is the reason we're still here, the other half being the reciprocal instinct of social mammals which tends towards bonding, nurturing, sharing, community etc.
> 
> Unfortunately because we're mammals generally built for smallish groups of about 50 - 150 individuals, on a planet nearing 8 billion, tapped into the energy density of oil and the lifestyle technology provides, shit goes more than a little awry and eating fish isn't quite the same as it is for your average Yogi bear


I'm hearing a lot of acquired information and very little gnosis / self-determination.

But I'm a frugivore and you'd probably consider that a strange way of living too. We're both here though.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Interceptor88 said:


> Why do you enjoy seeing us suffer? We were just enjoying the stuff we like, without doing anything bad to anyone. I was just enjoying WWE against for the first time in many years under Triple H's management. Never said a bad thing about AEW or the indies. And now I feel like I rekindled my love for something just for it to be murdered in cold blood right after. I was looking forward to the Royal Rumble and the WM season. Now I can't even try and watch whatever happened on NXT. I basically lost a hobby I had for over a decade, had lost and now recovered, overnight.
> 
> I don't think that's amusing. Well, it might be funny to read someone talking as if wrestling is a life or death matter instead of a diversion. But it still stings. I was having a good time and now another thing I loved has been destroyed by shitty greediness. I was a huge Blizzard fan in the 90s and 00s so I've experienced the same pain twice in the last few years.


It's just to early to think the world is ending. MAYBE being a private entity again will allow whoever is in charge of creative to go balls to the wall. MAYBE it'll suck like Manos, Hands of Fate it's not worth jumping to conclusions about just yet.


----------



## GothicBohemian

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Good to know I'm the only one who wears pants when watching wrestling.
> 
> I guess the amount of clothing a wrestler wears isn't something I find myself consumed with while I watch the show. Honestly, if it weren't for random discussions calling spandex catsuits suffocating tarps if every woman started wearing one on Friday night I'd swear they all made a choice to look like Catwoman just like most have chosen to go with the halter top and booty shorts combo for the last 25 years.


It's got nothing to do with the sexual aspect for me, it's all about freedom. I've run against Muslim girls who had to dress 'modestly' while the rest of us had on lightweight, comfortable gear. I can't imagine having someone else tell me what to wear. 

Female wrestlers have always known the value of getting the guys in the crowd hard. Why do you think the gear so often includes elements ripped from strip club styles? This is a performance, just like burlesque.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Goku said:


> I'm a frugivore


i also have an affinity for nuts


----------



## Seth Grimes

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Does that count?
> 
> You've been ragging on him for like 7 pages about the fact that he eats meat, as if that makes him a hypocrite for having a moral stance on the Saudi government throwing gay dudes off buildings.


So you read that but missed out right after where I said



Seth Grimes said:


> Morality isn't black and white, yet this guy acts as if it is and calls people scum over it. What's hard to understand about that?


I literally explained it in the same comment. And two more times on top of that?


Seth Grimes said:


> It's not ONLY about being a hypocrite, it's about you acting as if you're perfectly moral. You think it's an absolute objective fact that it would be immoral for wrestlers to work with a Saudi owner.





Seth Grimes said:


> You don't need to be morally perfect, you need to be open minded when you sit there criticising everyone else for not being moral and missing the point that it isn't all black and white.


He claims that you're immoral if you work for them, whereas I think it's more black and white than that. Which is why I pushed him on the vegan stuff because I knew he'd have a dogshit reason for eating meat as 99% of meat eaters do. Doing this was meant to show morals aren't so simplistic, whilst he's sitting there acting as if they are. I never once compared them even though you guys asked that about 5 times. The emphasis was not on the being vegan or working for a Saudi, it was the idea that morals can have grey areas


----------



## IronMan8

At least the global kayfabe rankings are easier for fans to agree upon:

1. MJF's world title is the pinnacle of professional wrestling in America.
2. Claudio's ROH world title is #2 in America.

The rest: Japan, Mexico, and Saudi Arabia have several world titles, too.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i'll be honest, I wish I had the answer
> 
> but its undeniable that I do
> 
> I can't explain it - I feel bad for your personal pain - but your collective pain amuses me I cannot deny


A little bit sad don't you think?



GothicBohemian said:


> It's got nothing to do with the sexual aspect for me, it's all about freedom. I've run against Muslim girls who had to dress 'modestly' while the rest of us had on lightweight, comfortable gear. I can't imagine having someone else tell me what to wear.
> 
> Female wrestlers have always known the value of getting the guys in the crowd hard. Why do you think the gear so often includes elements ripped from strip club styles? This is a performance, just like burlesque.


I get it, it's just not something I take particular not of when watching the show. They wear what they wear and they wrestle. I don't think forcing them to wear any particular style of clothing is "right" by any means. Not am I against them dressing in a manner that titilates. It's all good.


----------



## bdon

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You do realize that with a sale THEY ALL MAKE BANK, right?


You don’t actually think they stayed around to just make money, right? They stayed for power and to run things. Same reason Shane left.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Seth Grimes said:


> So you read that but missed out right after where I said
> 
> 
> I literally explained it in the same comment. And two more times on top of that?
> 
> 
> He claims that you're immoral if you work for them, whereas I think it's more black and white than that. Which is why I pushed him on the vegan stuff because I knew he'd have a dogshit reason for eating meat as 99% of meat eaters do. Doing this was meant to show morals aren't so simplistic, whilst he's sitting there acting as if they are. I never once compared them even though you guys asked that about 5 times. The emphasis was not on the being vegan or working for a Saudi, it was the idea that morals can have grey areas


 What exactly constitutes a "good" reason to eat meat? Or is it something you just have an issue with in general and no reason could ever possibly be good?


----------



## bdon

Mister Sinister said:


> It's not about money. They are already rich. It's about taking away the company so they never can take it in a new direction like he did when he took it over.
> 
> But if they are pissed, they can take that money and make a new promotion with it.
> 
> The Saudis should be banned from owning American companies and land. Same for China. *You can't let Nazis just walk in and buy your country.*


Our grandparents are rolling over in their graves every time this shit happens.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I mean considering how they treat women, homosexuals, and essentially anyone who doesn't fit their narrow idea of what people need to be...no I'd say they're definitely the backwards ones.


That's nice, throw a hissy fit and watch them starve your economy, and you complain " why did I lose my job, and the gas is so high" the gcc states are becoming the movers and shakers in the global economy, regardless if you want their values to match yours.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

bdon said:


> You don’t actually think they stayed around to just make money, right? They stayed for power and to run things. Same reason Shane left.


Doesn't matter what I think, you can't always get what you want. Imagine wasting a significant amount of your life waiting to get handed the keys to a motherfucking kingdom KNOWING that the king was never going to abdicate the throne and let you take over and that by the time he dies you could be too old, decrepit, and feeble minded that people think you should abdicate the throne yourself. 

Take the money and run all the way to the bank.


----------



## Goku

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i also have an affinity for nuts


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Goku said:


> I'm hearing a lot of acquired information and very little gnosis / self-determination.
> 
> But I'm a frugivore and you'd probably consider that a strange way of living too. We're both here though.


Hey man you do you.


----------



## FriedTofu

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Not really even with the increase in global fanbase it's a lot less holy shit WWE is so awesome so let's ignore horrible things than it was in 1999.


Says you?

If the fanbase is larger today than in 1999, and nothing shows the % of crazy fans have decreased, by maths shouldn't the raw number of such fans go up?


----------



## Goku

MonkasaurusRex said:


> What exactly constitutes a "good" reason to eat meat? Or is it something you just have an issue with in general and no reason could ever possibly be good?


adrenochrome withdrawal.


----------



## LPPrince

So, about Tribute to the Troops...


----------



## Seth Grimes

MonkasaurusRex said:


> What exactly constitutes a "good" reason to eat meat? Or is it something you just have an issue with in general and no reason could ever possibly be good?


There might be some, but not one person has yet to bring one when they talk about this stuff. It's always "but I NEED meat for protein" when we know you don't. This was a new one today with the "I buy meat cause cheaper options don't exist". I wish people would be more honest and simply say "I just enjoy how they taste" because then you'd know they understand grey areas in morals. Imo it's immoral to do, but I don't care if you eat meat, just don't act like morals are black and white and then start coming out with the excuses when it's you. There's very likely many immoral things about the dude this is just one of the easy ones to bring up


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I had to come back briefly just for this, I have zero sympathy for either Steph or HHH. 

All for Vince coming back. It'll still be shit, but it'll be better than Triple H's product. 

Couldn't happen to two nicer people. Fuck em. 

Plus if they go private they can go TV 14 if they wanted and do whatever they like.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MonkasaurusRex said:


> A little bit sad don't you think?


nope, I am quite giddy


----------



## FrankieDs316

I think fans who are mad about this are really blowing this out of proportion. Also I dont see many wrestlers if any walking out.


----------



## Seth Grimes

It's funny cause we spent years saying that Vince would go to his grave clutching WWE to his chest, but the guy is selling the place. Would love to know his thinking considering it felt like a foredrawn conclusion he'd pass it onto his kids one day


----------



## Stellar

As far as I know there has been no confirmation that this rumor is true. Am I wrong here? I get that this would be big news but like....it should be stressed again that none of this has been confirmed yet. IF this ends up being false all of this energy talking about it and speculating will have been for nothing.


----------



## GlisteningSnow

GothicBohemian said:


> It's got nothing to do with the sexual aspect for me, it's all about freedom. I've run against Muslim girls who had to dress 'modestly' while the rest of us had on lightweight, comfortable gear. I can't imagine having someone else tell me what to wear.
> 
> Female wrestlers have always known the value of getting the guys in the crowd hard. Why do you think the gear so often includes elements ripped from strip club styles? This is a performance, just like burlesque.


This is nonsense in my opinion. Do you remember Raisha Saeed? She was over as a heel. The character never showed tits and ass despite working for TNA. I'm sure there are other examples. You don't need to expose yourself to prove you are a good worker.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Says you?

If the fanbase is larger today than in 1999, and nothing shows the % of crazy fans have decreased, by maths shouldn't the raw number of such fans go up?
[/QUOTE]

Not necessarily, you can grow in total number, but never add a single complete fanatic. 

Maybe it's just a matter of the shady shit being too loud to drown out because of the instant availability of information and platform to voice displeasure.

Not just says me, the shit show around the company didn't get drowned out this spring and it's all shit we knew/suspected/turned a blind eye to in "better" times


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Stellar said:


> As far as I know there has been no confirmation that this rumor is true. Am I wrong here? I get that this would be big news but like....it should be stressed again that none of this has been confirmed yet. IF this ends up being false all of this energy talking about it and speculating will have been for nothing.


What about the good times and new friends we've all made through this long night?


----------



## IronMan8

Seth Grimes said:


> So you read that but missed out right after where I said
> 
> 
> I literally explained it in the same comment. And two more times on top of that?
> 
> 
> He claims that you're immoral if you work for them, whereas I think it's more black and white than that. Which is why I pushed him on the vegan stuff because I knew he'd have a dogshit reason for eating meat as 99% of meat eaters do. Doing this was meant to show morals aren't so simplistic, whilst he's sitting there acting as if they are. I never once compared them even though you guys asked that about 5 times. The emphasis was not on the being vegan or working for a Saudi, it was the idea that morals can have grey areas


Makes sense. 
To summarise your point:

People can help old ladies cross the road and still laugh when they fall down the stairs


----------



## GothicBohemian

Meat eating isn't necessary. We have plenty of ways to ensure our bodies get all the required nutrients. It's a bit harder on a vegetarian or vegan diet, but the cost of meat versus veggies evens out the expense of adding extras. 

Anyway, a person eating meat isn't a comparable measure of morality to wide-scale human rights violations, imo. Personally, I like animals too much to want them abused to create a food source, but that isn't the primary reason I'm a vegetarian. Really, a person can be a total ass and still be opposed to social wrongs without being a hypocrite. 

Most of the nations wealthy enough to hold major sporting events have bad track records, either past or recent. That also doesn't mean people can't, and shouldn't, feel uncomfortable supporting specific ones over others. It's all a matter of scale and, in some cases, how directly the individual feels threatened.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nope, I am quite giddy


That's the sad part. You're enjoying watching goobers suffer.


----------



## Interceptor88

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It's just to early to think the world is ending. MAYBE being a private entity again will allow whoever is in charge of creative to go balls to the wall. MAYBE it'll suck like Manos, Hands of Fate it's not worth jumping to conclusions about just yet.


Aren't the reporters saying Triple H's position is not as safe as it was previously stated?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Interceptor88 said:


> Aren't the reporters saying Triple H's position is not as safe as it was previously stated?


I dunno and I don't care.

I'm just saying that MAYBE being a private company again opens up the possibility that whoever is in charge of creative gets to go balls to the wall. It doesn't matter if it's Triple H, Vince McMahon, the Dalmatian from the fire station down the road from my Uncle Ned's house it could wind up being brilliant, terrible, or anything in between.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

FrankieDs316 said:


> I think fans who are mad about this are really blowing this out of proportion. Also I dont see many wrestlers if any walking out.


They'll talk a big game until they get an 8 figure contract thrown at them and then they'll be real quiet. 

I don't care who I'm dealing with, I'm selling my morals in a heartbeat for the right price.


----------



## ThePegasusKid

GlisteningSnow said:


> This is nonsense in my opinion. Do you remember Raisha Saeed? She was over as a heel. The character never showed tits and ass despite working for TNA. I'm sure there are other examples. You don't need to expose yourself to prove you are a good worker.


Doesn't matter. A lot of wrestlers costuming is also about self-expression, even if it's a fictionalized version of youfself. Suppression of that is a form of oppression.


----------



## TheDonald

FrankieDs316 said:


> If the Saudis brought WWE then WWE is about to have a lot of fuck you money at their disposal. They can buy any wrestler they want.


Like they couldn´t do that before XD


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Seth Grimes said:


> So you read that but missed out right after where I said
> 
> 
> I literally explained it in the same comment. And two more times on top of that?
> 
> 
> He claims that you're immoral if you work for them, whereas I think it's more black and white than that. Which is why I pushed him on the vegan stuff because I knew he'd have a dogshit reason for eating meat as 99% of meat eaters do. Doing this was meant to show morals aren't so simplistic, whilst he's sitting there acting as if they are. I never once compared them even though you guys asked that about 5 times. The emphasis was not on the being vegan or working for a Saudi,* it was the idea that morals can have grey areas*


"... *it was the idea that morals can have grey areas*"

Word? 

Should have just said that plainly and moved on instead of going for some weird moral dilemma trap card about eating meat. Like four posts talking about eating peas and chips, the economy in Cape Breton, asking for the flyer from his local grocery store and then trying to wrap back and swoop in for the kill with a bucket of fried chicken. 

Just sayin.. that shit was a fuckin rollercoaster ride


----------



## TheDonald

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Goldberg bout to win the rumble. This is a dark dark day fellas


That´s impossible because the Saudis don´t seem to like jewish fellas.


----------



## FrankieDs316

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613045348930289671
The deal isn't even signed of finalized yet. People need to calm their titties down.


----------



## Seth Grimes

IronMan8 said:


> Makes sense.
> To summarise your point:
> 
> People can help old ladies cross the road and still laugh when they fall down the stairs


It's more along the lines of I wouldn't call wrestlers immoral for not walking out because it's a grey area for me



BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> "... *it was the idea that morals can have grey areas*"
> 
> Word?
> 
> Should have just said that plainly and moved on instead of going for some weird moral dilemma trap card about eating meat. Like four posts talking about eating peas and chips, the economy in Cape Breton, asking for the flyer from his local grocery store and then trying to wrap back and swoop in for the kill with a bucket of fried chicken.
> 
> Just sayin.. that shit was a fuckin rollercoaster ride


I did say that, literally 3+ times. Why move on? Funny watching @PavelGaborik run himself into a corner of him claiming he needs to buy pork chops because it's the cheapest food in his local store lmao

It only got weird because he wasn't honest and simply said "yeah it's immoral but I like how they taste", and I could say "glad you understand morals aren't so simple". He took it down a dumb route and I have no problems calling him out on it. I'd say you've had some way weirder conversations on here but yeah


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Goku said:


> adrenochrome withdrawal.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

TheDonald said:


> Like they couldn´t do that before XD


 They could do it before but if true they can REALLY buy just about any wrestler they want and nobody can really get close


----------



## Interceptor88

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> All for Vince coming back. It'll still be shit, but it'll be better than Triple H's product.


It's funny that you said that while showcasing a profile picture of something that would've never happened with Vince in charge. And yes, Kross' booking has been questionable these past few months, but still way better than Skarlettless Kross on a rejected Bludgeon Brothers attire looking like an extra from a Z-list movie just to get fired almost immediately.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> There might be some, but not one person has yet to bring one when they talk about this stuff. It's always "but I NEED meat for protein" when we know you don't. This was a new one today with the *"I buy meat cause cheaper options don't exist"*. I wish people would be more honest and simply say "I just enjoy how they taste" because then you'd know they understand grey areas in morals. Imo it's immoral to do, but I don't care if you eat meat, just don't act like morals are black and white and then start coming out with the excuses when it's you. There's very likely many immoral things about the dude this is just one of the easy ones to bring up


You're really unhappy with your performance tonight, huh?

There are plenty of immoral things about me, I never claimed to be perfect. The difference is they aren't all equivalent to supporting an ownership that tortures, slaughters homosexuals for fun, doesn't allow women to drive and beheads Jewish reporters. Are you getting it? You at one point quite literally used Randy Orton being against the Covid-19 as a moral equivalent analogy for taking issue with the former.

If we are treating humans and animals as equals, do you view going out and shooting a deer as equal to going out and slaughtering a human being, or even worse, being an Anti Covid-19 Vaxxer like Randy Orton? I'm being sincere here, merely trying to gauge your stance.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

So thinking globally, I wonder with Saudi ownership, and Saudis having ties with Russia, with both being apart of opec+ abd both intreasts aligning concerning gas prices, not being fans of Western imposed democracies, and both wary of us role after the islamist arab springs, do we see a wwe show in Moscow, and Rusev brought back in as a drago like world champ and Kofi Kingston as Apollo creed.


----------



## IronMan8

Seth Grimes said:


> It's more along the lines of I wouldn't call wrestlers immoral for not walking out because it's a grey area for me


Yeah I'm agreeing with you


----------



## Seth Grimes

Interceptor88 said:


> It's funny that you said that while showcasing a profile picture of something that would've never happened with Vince in charge. And yes, Kross' booking has been questionable these past few months, but still way better than Skarlettless Kross on a rejected Bludgeon Brothers attire looking like an extra from a Z-list movie just to get fired almost immediately.


You're right about that, but Vince did fire him. So the question is was it better when Kross was fired, and has his return added anything for you?


----------



## TheDonald

I´m 2 days gone and the world is burning ffs. If it´s true then shit is about to hit the fan.
Old Ass Vince will be back in charge because the Saudis don´t give a shit about alleged allegations. All the progress that has been made will be flushed down the toilet.
A lot of people will be released or just quit because Vince doesn´t want them or the people don´t want to work with the old man. It will be terrible for Pro-Wrestling.


----------



## Seth Grimes

PavelGaborik said:


> You're really unhappy with your performance tonight, huh?
> 
> There are plenty of immoral things about me, I never claimed to be perfect. The difference is they aren't all equivalent to supporting an ownership that tortures, slaughters homosexuals for fun, doesn't allow women to drive and beheads Jewish reporters. Are you getting it? You at one point quite literally used Randy Orton being against the Covid-19 as a moral equivalent analogy for taking issue with the former.
> 
> If we are treating humans and animals as equals, do you view going out and shooting a deer as equal to going out and slaughtering a human being, or even worse, being an Anti Covid-19 Vaxxer like Randy Orton? I'm being sincere here, merely trying to gauge your stance.


You're repeating things I've already dealt with, get in the bin mate


----------



## Chelsea

Chelsea's timeline:

WWE bot (until 2021)
AEW cultist (2021-2022)
WWE bot (2022-2023)
AEW cultist (2023-present)


----------



## PavelGaborik

GothicBohemian said:


> Meat eating isn't necessary. We have plenty of ways to ensure our bodies get all the required nutrients. It's a bit harder on a vegetarian or vegan diet, *but the cost of meat versus veggies evens out the expense of adding extras.*
> 
> Anyway, a person eating meat isn't a comparable measure of morality to wide-scale human rights violations, imo. Personally, I like animals too much to want them abused to create a food source, but that isn't the primary reason I'm a vegetarian. Really, a person can be a total ass and still be opposed to social wrongs without being a hypocrite.
> 
> Most of the nations wealthy enough to hold major sporting events have bad track records, either past or recent. That also doesn't mean people can't, and shouldn't, feel uncomfortable supporting specific ones over others. It's all a matter of scale and, in some cases, how directly the individual feels threatened.


That most certainly depends on where you live. It's significantly cheaper to eat meat here, and though I enjoy eating meat, it's most certainly more cost effective and that absolutely plays a role.


----------



## Interceptor88

Seth Grimes said:


> You're right about that, but Vince did fire him. So the question is was it better when Kross was fired, and has his return added anything for you?


I've enjoyed his segments so far. I think he would've needed more screentime (and better opponents than Drew Gulak or Madcap) and I believed his upcoming match with Rey was his chance to gain the crowd's attention. I guess he'll be fired again in a month or two, though. So yeah, I prefer him being in the show rather than him being fired.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Interceptor88 said:


> I've enjoyed his segments so far. I think he would've needed more screentime (and better opponents than Drew Gulak or Madcap) and I believed his upcoming match with Rey was his chance to gain the crowd's attention. I guess he'll be fired again in a month or two, though. So yeah, I prefer him being in the show rather than him being fired.


Do you not think his programme with Drew was a pretty big push in terms of booking? I'm just not sure what Kross actually has to offer because he doesn't have much charisma, he doesn't seem to be able to talk on the mic well, and he just has a mean look?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Seth Grimes said:


> You're right about that, but Vince did fire him. So the question is was it better when Kross was fired, and has his return added anything for you?


He's been a pretty pointless addition to the roster since his return. His feud with McIntyre sucked the only thing it accomplished was sucking life out of Drew's act and they had to jump Rey over to SD to try and salvage something, anything other than Scarlett's tits from Kross' act.


----------



## TheDonald

FrankieDs316 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613045348930289671
> The deal isn't even signed of finalized yet. People need to calm their titties down.


Have you even read the full tweet or just the first sentence? XD


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MonkasaurusRex said:


> That's the sad part. You're enjoying watching goobers suffer.


sad to you, giddy giggling to me

sorry brother, its hard to control my schadenfreude


----------



## FrankieDs316

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> They'll talk a big game until they get an 8 figure contract thrown at them and then they'll be real quiet.
> 
> I don't care who I'm dealing with, I'm selling my morals in a heartbeat for the right price.


Anybody would for the right price.


----------



## arch.unleash

Why doesn't Vince just die? DIE you old fuck. Wrestling is dead, I can't fucking believe it.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> You're repeating things I've already dealt with, get in the bin mate


Care to quote where you "dealt" with the latter, regarding hunting?

Thanks again, I'm sure it'll be another gem.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> sad to you, giddy giggling to me
> 
> sorry brother, its hard to control my schadenfreude


 It happens. I mean it's weird but to me wrestling is just TV shows/random diversion.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

arch.unleash said:


> Why doesn't Vince just die? DIE you old fuck. Wrestling is dead, I can't fucking believe it.


Hoping for a man to die just because of fake fighting. 

Come on, don't be that guy.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Hoping for a man to die just because of fake fighting.
> 
> Come on, don't be that guy.


 Too late he already typed it out and posted it and it's been quoted it's out there forever now.

These are the lunatics that stalk wrestlers


----------



## Passing Triangles

All PPV's renamed.

WrestleJihad.
The Oil Rumble.
SummerIslam.

etc.


----------



## ROHBot

Crazy news.

I wonder where this leaves Sami Zayn


----------



## ROHBot

Passing Triangles said:


> All PPV's renamed.
> 
> WrestleJihad.
> The Oil Rumble.
> SummerIslam.
> 
> etc.


The Oil Rumble. thats fuckin gold..

lmao


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Seth Grimes said:


> It's more along the lines of I wouldn't call wrestlers immoral for not walking out because it's a grey area for me
> 
> 
> I did say that, literally 3+ times. Why move on? Funny watching @PavelGaborik run himself into a corner of him claiming he needs to buy pork chops because it's the cheapest food in his local store lmao
> 
> It only got weird because he wasn't honest and simply said "yeah it's immoral but I like how they taste", and I could say "glad you understand morals aren't so simple". He took it down a dumb route and I have no problems calling him out on it. I'd say you've had some way weirder conversations on here but yeah


I think the main issue was that he doesn't consider eating meat as being even on the same radar screen, in that "grey area" if you will, as a dictatorship killing people for being gay or beating women to death, beheading people, chopping off other body parts.

Maybe you were coming at him from an angle that was so far off the map he didn't even understand you were trying to run him into a corner where he admits to.. something he doesn't think is immoral?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It happens. I mean it's weird but to me wrestling is just TV shows/random diversion.


i never said my giddy excitement was healthy or in good taste XD


----------



## Seth Grimes

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> I think the main issue was that he doesn't consider eating meat as being even on the same radar screen, in that "grey area" if you will, as a dictatorship killing people for being gay or beating women to death, beheading people, chopping off other body parts.
> 
> Maybe you were coming at him from an angle that was so far off the map he didn't even understand you were trying to run him into a corner where he admits to.. something he doesn't think is immoral?


You're comparing the wrong things. Where did I ever say that what Saudi did was a grey area? I'm saying that wrestlers choosing to stay working for WWE are in a grey area

If you don't think torturing animals and then killing them to eat is immoral then imo your moral compass is fucked


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Flairwhoo84123 said:


> So thinking globally, I wonder with Saudi ownership, and Saudis having ties with Russia, with both being apart of opec+ abd both intreasts aligning concerning gas prices, not being fans of Western imposed democracies, and both wary of us role after the islamist arab springs, do we see a wwe show in Moscow, and Rusev brought back in as a drago like world champ and Kofi Kingston as Apollo creed.


This is some next level booking right here! 

I like it!


----------



## Passing Triangles

ROHBot said:


> The Oil Rumble. thats fuckin gold..
> 
> lmao


Lightning in a bottle. I paused for a moment even writing it out. Can't believe no one has said it before about the Greatest Royal Rumble.


----------



## Caesar the Bard

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Hoping for a man to die just because of fake fighting.
> 
> Come on, don't be that guy.


For me, it's more the sexual assaults.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

Woman in Burka on a pole match, book it Vince 😂


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

Passing Triangles said:


> All PPV's renamed.
> 
> WrestleJihad.
> The Oil Rumble.
> SummerIslam.
> 
> etc.


Money in the barrel
Sharia series
The sheik from the east


----------



## PavelGaborik

I get people being concerned with the fact the Saudi's engage in torturing, murdering homosexuals, slaughtering Jewish reporters and essentially refusing to let the vast majority of women live an even remotely decent life.

But has anyone seen their vaccine rates? Less than 80% have received a single dose which is lagging behind those of us in the United States, UK & Canada. 

As my close friend, mentor @Seth Grimes mentioned earlier, being Anti Covid-19 vaccine is a very serious moral issue that is comparable to all of the above, if not worse and I feel like it's been tremendously overlooked throughout the entirety of this thread.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

PavelGaborik said:


> I get people being concerned with the fact the Saudi's engage in torturing, murdering homosexuals, slaughtering Jewish reporters and essentially refusing to let the vast majority of women live an even remotely decent life.
> 
> But has anyone seen their vaccine rates? Less than 80% have received a single dose which is lagging behind those of us in the United States, UK & Canada.
> 
> As my close friend, mentor @Seth Grimes mentioned earlier, being Anti Covid-19 vaccine is a very serious moral issue that is comparable to all of the above, if not worse and I feel like it's been tremendously overlooked throughout the entirety of this thread.


Most of Africa, a lot of Israelis, much of middle east isn't vaccinated, and life goes on.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Seth Grimes said:


> You're comparing the wrong things. Where did I ever say that what Saudi did was a grey area? I'm saying that wrestlers choosing to stay working for WWE are in a grey area
> 
> If you don't think torturing animals and then killing them to eat is immoral then imo your moral compass is fucked


So let me get this straight, if I just eat the meat that's already on the shelf and will go bad or be eaten by someone else, do I exist in the same morally grey area as a WWE wrestler taking the payday on the table to keep a dictatorship looking good? 

Am I propping up the system of abuse by buying into it?


----------



## Passing Triangles

Flairwhoo84123 said:


> Money in the barrel
> *Sharia series*
> The sheik from the east


😂


----------



## Seth Grimes

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> So let me get this straight, if I just eat the meat that's already on the shelf and will go bad or be eaten by someone else, do I exist in the same morally grey area as a WWE wrestler taking the payday on the table to keep a dictatorship looking good?
> 
> Am I propping up the system of abuse by buying into it?


Oh my god are you really going back to the question I've answered 100000 times now? Where did I ever say they're comparable


----------



## Black Metal

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Business and industry depend on money. Pay your bills with "pride" and see how long you have a house.


Of course. Profit in business is devoid of morality.

Mega rich don’t need endless profit. After awhile it becomes absurd. Hence when people bash millionaires and billionaires for being out of touch, that’s precisely why. There’s never enough profit and wealth even though people like Bezos have enough money to rival the GDP of a small country.


----------



## Luxemburger

So WWE revenue is basically 300 from NBC, 200 million per from Peacock, 200 million from FOX and 100 million from Saudis. Then the rest comes from WWE Live, international TV deals, licencing and sponsorship. Totalling about 1 billion per year. 

Let's say under Saudi ownership there is backlash from the TV networks and other partners. To the extent Raw and Smackdown are not renewed and are even moved to the network. The same network is dropped by Peacock. Sponsors walk. 

WWE is by this point worth less than 1/10 of what Vince sold his shares for. 

So couldn't Vince just sell high, watch the whole thing implode, then offer to buy back a company stuck in nowhere land?


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

Luxemburger said:


> So WWE revenue is basically 300 from NBC, 200 million per from Peacock, 200 million from FOX and 100 million from Saudis. Then the rest comes from WWE Live, international TV deals, licencing and sponsorship. Totalling about 1 billion per year.
> 
> Let's say under Saudi ownership there is backlash from the TV networks and other partners. To the extent Raw and Smackdown are not renewed and are even moved to the network. The same network is dropped by Peacock. Sponsors walk.
> 
> WWE is by this point worth less than 1/10 of what Vince sold his shares for.
> 
> So couldn't Vince just sell high, watch the whole thing implode, then offer to buy back a company stuck in nowhere land?


It's a smart play, even if it a little shady


----------



## PavelGaborik

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> So let me get this straight, if I just eat the meat that's already on the shelf and will go bad or be eaten by someone else, do I exist in the same morally grey area as a WWE wrestler taking the payday on the table to keep a dictatorship looking good?
> 
> Am I propping up the system of abuse by buying into it?


For your own sake, stop trying to make sense out of anything he's trying to say.

He'll just keep throwing out random strawmans, stating that he "already answered that question" and when you ask when he answered said question, he'll simply not acknowledge as much.

This is what qualifies as a "regular" on the boards these days. It's pathetic and it's no wonder the forums are dying. Poor bloke doesn't even have enough common sense to quit while he's behind, he just keeps going around in a circle while a select few posters recognize his username and give him sympathy likes.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Seth Grimes said:


> Oh my god are you really going back to the question I've answered 100000 times now? Where did I ever say they're comparable





Seth Grimes said:


> I'm saying that wrestlers choosing to stay working for WWE are in a grey area
> 
> If you don't think torturing animals and then killing them to eat is immoral then imo your moral compass is fucked


They're choosing to buy into the system of abuse that Saudi Arabia perpetuates by accepting the payday on the table, just like I'm buying into the abusive meat industry by accepting those pork chops on the shelf.. and apparently that means my moral compass is fucked -- so what does that mean for those wrestlers? 

Hmmm this is a real moral dilemma


----------



## drougfree

with the news , push Hassan to the moon


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

drougfree said:


> with the news , push Hassan to the moon


Mhummad Hassan squashing the patriot marine John Cena for the US title, them renaming it the "Opec title" book it!


----------



## ThePegasusKid

My god this conversation is so stupid.

No, eating meat is not the same as wide-spread human rights violations.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

ThePegasusKid said:


> My god this conversation is so stupid.
> 
> No, eating meat is not the same as wide-spread human rights violations.


What did ms.peggie do to you ? after all there peoplestarving as the economy sucks, and instead people shove loads of loads of swine down their throats like actual human pigs.


----------



## PavelGaborik




----------



## TheDonald

Luxemburger said:


> So WWE revenue is basically 300 from NBC, 200 million per from Peacock, 200 million from FOX and 100 million from Saudis. Then the rest comes from WWE Live, international TV deals, licencing and sponsorship. Totalling about 1 billion per year.
> 
> Let's say under Saudi ownership there is backlash from the TV networks and other partners. To the extent Raw and Smackdown are not renewed and are even moved to the network. The same network is dropped by Peacock. Sponsors walk.
> 
> WWE is by this point worth less than 1/10 of what Vince sold his shares for.
> 
> So couldn't Vince just sell high, watch the whole thing implode, then offer to buy back a company stuck in nowhere land?


I think it´s easier said than done, because the sponsors are as shady or worse.
Same goes for the networks who would extend the contracts if they think they could generate enough money.


----------



## Interceptor88

Seth Grimes said:


> Do you not think his programme with Drew was a pretty big push in terms of booking? I'm just not sure what Kross actually has to offer because he doesn't have much charisma, he doesn't seem to be able to talk on the mic well, and he just has a mean look?


On paper, yes, but limited gimmick matches like a strap match aren't exactly the best way of letting people show what you've got. And I think Karrion can talk just fine. Also I think the right route would've been more segments like the ones he's had lately.

I'm not saying Karrion would've been a huge success. Maybe he's just a midcarder. Maybe he'd flop altogether. But at least he's getting a chance to play his own character, even if I still think not being there half the time isn't a good thing if they want the crowd to be familiar with him as a character.

Either way, that's one of the things I hate about Vince. He rarely gives people the opportunity to do their own thing, even after the character he designed failed. He'd rather demote to lowcard purgatory or fire whoever. Like, after watching Kaith Lee on NXT, I cannot believe there wasn't something better you could do with him other than nicknaming him "Bearcat". Even talking about the past, why wasn't Fandango given a second chance as Johnny Curtis when the "fandangoing" gimmick died down? He had shown decent skills. Or look at Dijak, who would've been fired sooner than later and at least now he's a cool NXT act as Dijak. Or look at the second life LA Knight has gotten: he was doomed as a lowcard comedy act and now he's a great midcarder as himself There are dozens of examples of people who previously had decent characters and were basically dead on arrival because they weren't given the chance to use them. Even talent that had half-decent careers but could've done a lot more, like Adam Rose as Kruger, Wade Barrett, Rusev, and many, many others. . And for me that's one of the reasons WWE have struggled so much to create new stars.

I absolutely loathe the way Vince manages the roster and that's probably the thing that makes me think I'll stop watching if he gets the creative control back. His whimsical nature is one of the reasons it's so hard to get invested on any of the new guys. Because with him you never know if even the most promising prospects will be jobbing or gone one year from now. It doesn't matter if we're talking Gunther or Theory. You can see anyone being demoted or fired after Vince grows bored of them. Just look at Strowman. He was a big thing until Vince decided to downright fire him. I'm not even a fan of him, but heck: he could be of use. If they use him to put Gunther over, for example, that'd be right. You just cannot put any trust in the product or in WWE trying to utilize the talent to their full potential. Most people will get lost in the shuffle or unceremoniously fired.

Looking back, the only reason WWE was watchable when I started watching (2006) was because there was a lot of actual star power - Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, John Cena, Batista, Triple H, Kurt Angle, Edge, Booker, soon to be returned Y2J, decorated uppercarders like Kane, Rey and the Hardys, etc .... When all of those started retiring or becoming part timers, the monumental flaws of Vince's aging vision became more and more apparent. Also, because of what I said before, the roster had been getting thinner and thinner before Triple H started rehiring people. The first half of the year Raw and Smackdown couldn't be decent at the same time because they just didn't have enough talent to cover both shows. The only time Raw was good this year was when they severely weakened Smackdown's roster. Now, if Vince starts firing people all over again, we'll return to the previous situation with a feeble roster. WWE had evolved to a point when most of the supposed main eventers except for Reigns and Lesnar (and Edge, when he's there) feel like uppercarders at best and the midcard titles and tag team division are irrelevant 80% of the time.

TL: DR: I don't like Vince's booking.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

PavelGaborik said:


>


There pontential if the Saudis are willing to shill out the cash to have Mhummad Hassan squashing "patriot legends" like Mark Henry, Kurt Angle, and John Cena, wins the us title renames it the "The Arabian Championship" , he could be a huge babyface in the six Gulf Arab States, Egypt, Jordan, Iraq and Morocco, while a heel in usa, Canada, Germany, France, and UK, sort of like Bret a heel in us, but babyface in Europe, Japan and Canada. Imagine the controversy money and heat it can draw.


----------



## Seafort

Luxemburger said:


> So WWE revenue is basically 300 from NBC, 200 million per from Peacock, 200 million from FOX and 100 million from Saudis. Then the rest comes from WWE Live, international TV deals, licencing and sponsorship. Totalling about 1 billion per year.
> 
> Let's say under Saudi ownership there is backlash from the TV networks and other partners. To the extent Raw and Smackdown are not renewed and are even moved to the network. The same network is dropped by Peacock. Sponsors walk.
> 
> WWE is by this point worth less than 1/10 of what Vince sold his shares for.
> 
> So couldn't Vince just sell high, watch the whole thing implode, then offer to buy back a company stuck in nowhere land?


That’s precisely why it was going to be hard for a streamer like Disney to buy WWE at the $5B asking price. You eventually lose the content deals as you place all of the content on your streaming service. You go from $200M in profitability to $400M in the red. You’re buying an unprofitable company whose business model no longer works.


----------



## FrankieDs316

You have to think Vince has talked to NBC and Fox before going through this deal. A lot of people fail to realize that USA network needs WWE. WWE is what keeps USA network profitable. Fox may not need wwe but NBC universal does.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Flairwhoo84123 said:


> There pontential if the Saudis are willing to shill out the cash to have Mhummad Hassan squashing "patriot legends" like Mark Henry, Kurt Angle, and John Cena, wins the us title renames it the "The Arabian Championship" , he could be a huge babyface in the six Gulf Arab States, Egypt, Jordan, Iraq and Morocco, while a heel in usa, Canada, Germany, France, and UK, sort of like Bret a heel in us, but babyface in Europe, Japan and Canada. Imagine the controversy money and heat it can draw.


He's 41 and apparently a principal at a junior high school in upstate New York State


















How a controversial WWE villain became a CNY  principal


Marc Copani wrestled as villain Muhammad Hassan and was one of WWE's popular stars in 2004-2005 until a controversial performance ended his career.




www.syracuse.com





Has he been working indies on his off-time, because otherwise I think that ship sadly might have sailed.


----------



## One Shed

How long until Mustafah Ali starts a new stable called OPEC?


----------



## Punkhead

That's an awfully fast sale for such a huge company. I have a feeling that all the details of this sale were agreed between Vince McMahon and the Saudis a while ago and they just needed Vince to be in WWE to make the sale happen officially.


----------



## bozojeff

Heartbreaking to see an institution like WWE now owned by those disgusting savages.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Uncle Saudi in the pitch black match?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Hopefully one of the first things they do is get rid of this Uncle Howdy dog shit, it sucks and has no place on TV. 

Thankfully we'll be moving back to a character/personality/storyline based show rather than just really long matches.


----------



## Goku

PavelGaborik said:


> But has anyone seen their vaccine rates? Less than 80% have received a single dose which is lagging behind those of us in the United States, UK & Canada.


That's the citizenry number if anything. Expats have all been mandated the shots in several windows of the scare cycle.

The citizenry is mostly exempt because they are a noble and protected class in the country. So don't expect those rates to ever go up.


----------



## Geert Wilders

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Hopefully one of the first things they do is get rid of this Uncle Howdy dog shit, it sucks and has no place on TV.
> 
> Thankfully we'll be moving back to a character/personality/storyline based show rather than just really long matches.


Creatively, I don’t think anything will change. Apart from the women. Maybe less crude storylines. What will change is more events in Saudi, more money to persuade celebrities to come in, more money to pay the top wrestlers .


----------



## YoungOldMan352

DeeGirl said:


> Some of you are pathetic. Wake up!!
> 
> It doesn’t matter if it’s Vince who owns WWE, or Saudi’s that own WWE, the fact is this is OUR company. We hold the keys, always have and always will. We are the WWE Universe, without us there is no WWE.
> 
> LETS FIGHT THIS!!!! We are rebels with a cause. WWE is all I got. This is my everything and I’ll be damned if I let it go down without a fight.


.........lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Rain said:


> You’re good value poster - is it worth reading the past 14 pages or has nothing happened?


Nothing has been confirmed yet, still just a rumour, and every page is just mostly debate on whether WWE is going to die soon or not lol so this very post is basically a full summary of this thread’s content.


----------



## ThePegasusKid

I honestly don't see the product changing all that much, just more pro-Saudi messaging, though probably more subtle then the outright propaganda segments we get on the Saudi shows.

We could see a de-emphasis on Middle Eastern stereotypes in the product outside of legacy acts like the Sheik.


----------



## henrymark

Geert Wilders said:


> Creatively, I don’t think anything will change. Apart from the women. Maybe less crude storylines. What will change is *more events in Saudi*, more money to persuade celebrities to come in, more money to pay the top wrestlers .


How many Raws and Smackdowns would be done there I wonder?


----------



## TripleG

Its just amazing to me that if you look at the history of WWE...


They defeated and destroyed all the territories
They bought WCW and won the Monday Night War
They used NXT as a weapon to raid the Indys (the show was good, but lets be honest, that's what NXT was) and then used NXT UK to rule the wrestling scene in the UK. 
And they did all of that just to turn around and sell everything to another country? Its just bizarre to me.


----------



## ThePegasusKid

TripleG said:


> Its just amazing to me that if you look at the history of WWE...
> 
> 
> They defeated and destroyed all the territories
> They bought WCW and won the Monday Night War
> They used NXT as a weapon to raid the Indys (the show was good, but lets be honest, that's what NXT was) and then used NXT UK to rule the wrestling scene in the UK.
> And they did all of that just to turn around and sell everything to another country? Its just bizarre to me.


That's monopolization for you. You either become the big fish or get eaten by an even bigger fish.


----------



## Seafort

The one question that no one has asked…how do the wrestlers themselves respond? What if there is a mass walkout?

What is WWE but a content library without its wrestlers?


----------



## Kid Spice

I'm truly concerned about the future of the women's division with hardcore Islam owning the company.


----------



## ROHBot

Seafort said:


> The one question that no one has asked…how do the wrestlers themselves respond? What if there is a mass walkout?
> 
> What is WWE but a content library without its wrestlers?


I feel bad for Zayn.


----------



## NeveBackDown

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613173533357625350


----------



## Kid Spice

ThePegasusKid said:


> I honestly don't see the product changing all that much, just more pro-Saudi messaging, though probably more subtle then the outright propaganda segments we get on the Saudi shows.
> 
> We could see a de-emphasis on Middle Eastern stereotypes in the product outside of legacy acts like the Sheik.


what stereotypes? Oh you mean like actual stuff like forcing women into head to toe clothing coverage? That stereotype?


----------



## Passing Triangles

Seafort said:


> The one question that no one has asked…how do the wrestlers themselves respond? What if there is a mass walkout?
> 
> What is WWE but a content library without its wrestlers?


I doubt there will be. We tend to overestimate how _much _people genuinely care about human rights violations in other countries; at least to the extent that it requires action. We've not seen anything like this happen with either fans or athletes when their respective sporting institutions was purchased by Saudi's, Qatari's, Emirates. No dissenting players, no walk outs, just the occasional grumble, etc. For this reason I'm dubious that a sale to the Saudi's will be any different, save for a handful of individuals.


----------



## ROHBot

Kid Spice said:


> what stereotypes? Oh you mean like actual stuff like forcing women into head to toe clothing coverage? That stereotype?


Are you talking just SA or all Muslims?


----------



## FrankieDs316

NeveBackDown said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613173533357625350


Fans need to take a breather. Also i think the dirt sheets got played


----------



## thorwold

NeveBackDown said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613173533357625350


I don't think Stephanie would have quit and Vince been unanimously voted back in as head of the board unless something was imminent. Obviously, they're a public company, and they have to announce pretty quickly if they no longer are, so it is likely that all the crossing of t's and dotting of i's is not literally done yet.


----------



## LVGout

NeveBackDown said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613173533357625350


this is nick khan's boy, so he's either speaking the truth or covering for Nick before the announcement.


----------



## redban




----------



## Kid Spice

ROHBot said:


> Are you talking just SA or all Muslims?


saudi obviously. The problem is that the owners can issue company wide codes of conduct and dress codes, that are in effect world-wide. It's their privelage as owners.


----------



## Luxemburger

Seafort said:


> That’s precisely why it was going to be hard for a streamer like Disney to buy WWE at the $5B asking price. You eventually lose the content deals as you place all of the content on your streaming service. You go from $200M in profitability to $400M in the red. You’re buying an unprofitable company whose business model no longer works.


Yeah, I never quite saw the point in a US based media company buying it. Not at current market cap. It was always destined to be an outsider.


----------



## shadow_spinner

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613173749620121602


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

NeveBackDown said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613173533357625350


And this 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613176189610299396


----------



## Luxemburger

FrankieDs316 said:


> You have to think Vince has talked to NBC and Fox before going through this deal. A lot of people fail to realize that USA network needs WWE. WWE is what keeps USA network profitable. Fox may not need wwe but NBC universal does.


Depends how long they want to continue USA network as something more than a channel that airs old content. NBC had already killed off NBCSN and linear TV is in decline. AEW started with a decent number, before failing to capture the public's imagination. So there is some room for the network to work with the sports entertainment genre, using a startup and part of the budget allocated for WWE.


----------



## shadow_spinner

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613180163889532941


----------



## Luxemburger

TheDonald said:


> I think it´s easier said than done, because the sponsors are as shady or worse.
> Same goes for the networks who would extend the contracts if they think they could generate enough money.


It's definitely a risky strategy. Last throw of the dice from a guy who doesn't know how to stop working.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> And this
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613176189610299396


Thank God


----------



## Luxemburger

shadow_spinner said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613180163889532941


Poor Mansoor

In 24 hours went from catering to headlining WrestleMania to catering again


----------



## Municipal Waste

Daily Mail is reporting as of an hour ago that there is a Saudi deal but it’s still being finalized. No idea whether they have normie sources better than the dirtsheets or not.









WWE 'is close to finalizing a deal to be sold to Saudi Arabia's PIF'


The news follows Stephanie McMahon's resignation as co-CEO earlier on Tuesday after her father Vince McMahon appointed himself back to the WWE board of directors.



www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Aewwe

Kid Spice said:


> I'm truly concerned about the future of the women's division with hardcore Islam owning the company.


In what way?

The same PIF company took over Newcastle United FC in October 2021 and thus far, it's been nothing but positive for the women's side of it. 

The were a forgotten about afterthought under the previous, unpopular regime, but have recently been integrated into the wider club to fall under the same umbrella:








Newcastle United's women's team completes historic move to club ownership


Newcastle United Women is now officially under the ownership of Newcastle United Football Club for the first time in its history after completing a formal restructuring




www.nufc.co.uk





First played in the main stadium in May last year, in front of 22,000, which is crazy for a 4th tier match against the side bottom of the league









Newcastle Women's football team draw in 22,000 crowd at St James' Park | ITV News


More than 22,000 fans turned out at St James' Park for Newcastle Utd Women's game against Alnwick Town Ladies. | ITV News Tyne Tees




www.itv.com





Got the chance to play there 6 weeks ago as well, this time in a cup match, and an even bigger crowd of 28,000:









'It was a dream come true', admit Newcastle United Women pair after St. James' Park game


Following Sunday's record-breaking win in the Vitality Women's FA Cup against Barnsley Women, Daisy Burt and Gillian Oyos reflected on another historic occasion for Newcastle United Women




www.nufc.co.uk




.

More investment into the playing staff, using the clubs main facilities etc. so the complete opposite of where they were pre takeover, and the WWE women are certainly not going to be scaled back and go back to being 5 minute toilet break material, and have uncomfortable working conditions overnight.

Very little will generally change overall.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Bloomberg, Fox, WSJ. Not. A. Peep. Those are your guys for business.

Heck, nothing even from the BBC.


----------



## Tomzy95

shadow_spinner said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613180163889532941


FUCKING LOL


----------



## Chris22

ShadowCounter said:


> Why do people keep floating this as if it is even remotely a possibility?


The laughing emoji at the end implied it was a joke....


----------



## shadow_spinner

Municipal Waste said:


> Daily Mail is reporting as of an hour ago that there is a Saudi deal but it’s still being finalized. No idea whether they have normie sources better than the dirtsheets or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE 'is close to finalizing a deal to be sold to Saudi Arabia's PIF'
> 
> 
> The news follows Stephanie McMahon's resignation as co-CEO earlier on Tuesday after her father Vince McMahon appointed himself back to the WWE board of directors.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk





> according to Bodyslam.net's Cassidy Haynes and DAZN's Steven Muehlhausen.


They're quoting the same people who reported it and aren't credible whatsoever


----------



## Blonde

PavelGaborik said:


> You should've sat this one out, debating isn't your forte.


It evidently isn’t yours as you tagged me asking me to participate despite me not feeling the need to as @Seth Grimes was doing an excellent job of dismantling your arguments, and now that you realized you are being hit on two fronts, you want one of us to back off.


----------



## Rhetro

Blonde said:


> Our salaries are not 6x yours. Our homeless population is the highest. Don’t act like the average Torontonian isn’t living paycheque to paycheque. 1/3 of my income goes to taxes to fund the rest of the province and country, 1/3 to housing due to the corrupt provincial and federal gov’t and then the rest to high grocery and transportation prices. I long for Toronto independence because we would be living like kings and queens instead of sending our money to the rest of the country while they send us their incompetence and homeless.


as an Albertan I find if fucking rich that two eastern Canadians are talking about cost of living and having no money, oh really 1/3 of your money goes to paying taxes for rest of country? Give me a break, between Alberta and Sask we literally pay equalization for the rest of eastern canada and you clowns elect an idiot that wastes more money than he knows what todo with.

both of you should stop whining. And someone please send this dude abag of pees so he can stop talking about it!


----------



## JasmineAEW

Vince may have floated a trial balloon to gauge what the reaction would be (both internal and public), and since the reaction was so negative he will look at other options. Good!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

DeeGirl said:


> Some of you are pathetic. Wake up!!
> 
> It doesn’t matter if it’s Vince who owns WWE, or Saudi’s that own WWE, the fact is this is OUR company. We hold the keys, always have and always will. We are the WWE Universe, without us there is no WWE.
> 
> LETS FIGHT THIS!!!! We are rebels with a cause. WWE is all I got. This is my everything and I’ll be damned if I let it go down without a fight.


Is this real? lmao


----------



## Random360

Do people really think the buyer of the company will tell Vince to step down? Regardless Saudi or NBC. Vince is not going to be forced to step down in order for the transaction to take place that's nuts


----------



## ThePegasusKid

I doubt there'd be a mass walkout. Where would they go anyways? AEW could sign a few but not all.

There's rumours that one talent has statdled they'd be 'done' if the Saudis buy, but no confirmation of who yet. 

As for the Women's Division, I could see a gradual de-emphasis of the division over time. Limiting TV appearances to only one or two segments a week, taking them off PPVs, retiring the tag belts, quietly laying off talent, followed by limiting matches to house shows and then retiring the division altogether. I could also see a slow release of other prominent female personalities like commentators


----------



## Blonde

Rhetro said:


> as an Albertan I find if fucking rich that two eastern Canadians are talking about cost of living and having no money, oh really 1/3 of your money goes to paying taxes for rest of country? Give me a break, between Alberta and Sask we literally pay equalization for the rest of eastern canada and you clowns elect an idiot that wastes more money than he knows what todo with.
> 
> both of you should stop whining. And someone please send this dude abag of pees so he can stop talking about it!


While Alberta isn’t as utterly useless as the Atlantic provinces, you’re welcome for my hard earned tax dollars.


----------



## ThePegasusKid

Kid Spice said:


> what stereotypes? Oh you mean like actual stuff like forcing women into head to toe clothing coverage? That stereotype?


I literally mean the evil middle eastern stereotype.


----------



## troyag93

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613173533357625350


----------



## troyag93

.


----------



## ThePegasusKid

If there is a deal it won't be finalized for while.

I wonder what would possess insiders to falsely report a done deal?


----------



## Seth Grimes

Rhetro said:


> as an Albertan I find if fucking rich that two eastern Canadians are talking about cost of living and having no money, oh really 1/3 of your money goes to paying taxes for rest of country? Give me a break, between Alberta and Sask we literally pay equalization for the rest of eastern canada and you clowns elect an idiot that wastes more money than he knows what todo with.
> 
> both of you should stop whining. And someone please send this dude abag of pees so he can stop talking about it!


Ah, and the Canadian civil war begins


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

troyag93 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613173533357625350


 Nobody in here is paying attention to that tweet when Cassidy Haynes of bodyslam.net or some Kermit dude from Reddit are out there telling you that WWE has been sold to the SAUDIS!! Those are the guys that know stuff. LOL. A


----------



## LVGout

ThePegasusKid said:


> If there is a deal it won't be finalized for while.
> 
> I wonder what would possess insiders to falsely report a done deal?


a quick stock pump and dump.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

ThePegasusKid said:


> If there is a deal it won't be finalized for while.
> 
> I wonder what would possess insiders to falsely report a done deal?


 What "insiders"? It's a bunch of dirtsheet writers posting on twitter


----------



## Stellar

Now that more reports are coming out with confirmations that the rumor is false...

I have been resisting on believing that it's true because the "Saudis looking to buy WWE" has been passed around as a joke on the internet for awhile now. Really for the past few years. This rumor really has felt like something that someone said as speculation and then it got gossiped by whoever internally and then passed along as if it's fact.

I have no doubt that the Saudi's have shown interest in buying WWE but for it to actually happen and this quick after the recent shakeups....Nah.


----------



## fabi1982

And even if this deal will take place, why would anything change? Did they remove women from the stadiums of all the football clubs they own? Did they have any restrictions? So why should WWE? Why shouldn't the TV networks renew the deals? Why should advertiser jump ship? Did they do that when they bought the Manchesters of the world?

I am looking forward to January 2024 when all is still the same. WWE beats AEW and no one cares who ownes WWE.


----------



## One Shed

Seth Grimes said:


> Ah, and the Canadian civil war begins


False flag. Everyone knows the real order is "Dark Maple."


----------



## ROHBot

Rhetro said:


> as an Albertan I find if fucking rich that two eastern Canadians are talking about cost of living and having no money, oh really 1/3 of your money goes to paying taxes for rest of country? Give me a break, between Alberta and Sask we literally pay equalization for the rest of eastern canada and you clowns elect an idiot that wastes more money than he knows what todo with.
> 
> both of you should stop whining. And someone please send this dude abag of pees so he can stop talking about it!


you forget years ago it was Ontario and Quebec doing that.


----------



## Missionary Chief

Is there any chance of Vince's crew leaking the story to drop the price of stock or get stock holders eager to sell and scoop up what he doesn't already own cheaply to privatize the org for himself?


----------



## Prosper

Man this is getting crazy lol


----------



## zkorejo

I wonder if they "leaked" in the first place to check the reactions online and of stock.

Or maybe someone else who might be against the idea recently left their duties shared that story to create a shitstorm.

In any case.. WWE backstage stuff > WWE shows. I wish they were filming all this.


----------



## GothicBohemian

There's obviously something going on, though the details aren't fully public yet. Perhaps the Saudis are investing rather than outright buying? Maybe they aren't involved at all. In any case, there are changes coming rapidly and it's hard to say yet what the effects will or won't be. I hope there's not more Saudi money coming in but until there's confirmation that they won't be increasing their role I'll stay concerned but not outright angry. 



Blonde said:


> *While Alberta isn’t as utterly useless as the Atlantic provinces*, you’re welcome for my hard earned tax dollars.


 

 You don't want to pick a fight with us. We've got heaps of bored unemployed folks who can come invade your province and suck you dry. We're also crazy, every one of us. And probably drunk too. Did Trailer Park Boys teach you nothing?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Missionary Chief said:


> Is there any chance of Vince's crew leaking the story to drop the price of stock or get stock holders eager to sell and scoop up what he doesn't already own cheaply to privatize the org for himself?


Yes it's an elaborate ruse so that a 77 year old man can spend his fortune buying out all the other stockholders of his company in order to use his remaining fortune(if there is any after buying out the stock) to privately fund that company. Seems like shrewd business move.


----------



## ThePegasusKid

GothicBohemian said:


> You don't want to pick a fight with us. We've got heaps of bored unemployed folks who can come invade your province and suck you dry. We're also crazy, every one of us. And probably drunk too. Did Trailer Park Boys teach you nothing?


my king


----------



## The XL 2

FriedTofu said:


> Says you?
> 
> If the fanbase is larger today than in 1999, and nothing shows the % of crazy fans have decreased, by maths shouldn't the raw number of such fans go up?


The fanbase is only larger today than in 1999 because of globalization and the fact that it's incredibly easy to advertise and broadcast their product globally, which it wasn't in 1999. The product was way, way, way, way hotter in 1999 than it is now in the markets they had a real presence in, like USA, Canada, Japan, UK.


----------



## Missionary Chief

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Yes it's an elaborate ruse so that a 77 year old man can spend his fortune buying out all the other stockholders of his company in order to use his remaining fortune(if there is any after buying out the stock) to privately fund that company. Seems like shrewd business move.


----------



## toon126

Ariel getting worked bro.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> And even if this deal will take place, why would anything change? Did they remove women from the stadiums of all the football clubs they own? Did they have any restrictions? So why should WWE? Why shouldn't the TV networks renew the deals? Why should advertiser jump ship? Did they do that when they bought the Manchesters of the world?
> 
> I am looking forward to January 2024 when all is still the same. WWE beats AEW and no one cares who ownes WWE.


isn't there a thing going round right now that Liv Golf can't get solid TV deals because of the Saudi connection?

they're thinking about giving it away for broadcast to make their money down the line - at least that is what Simon Miller says

so, if WWE follows suit - then they go heavy into red

not to mention of companies like Mattel does not want to do business anymore

might be nothing, might be something - luckily time will tell all


----------



## The XL 2

I think WWE leaked these reports to let anyone interested know that they're selling, and that if they're going to make a bid, that they should do it now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dirt sheets get worked for about the 9 billionth time in a row and we all bite on it again. Ugh.


----------



## ThePegasusKid

Very nearly worked ourselves into a shoot


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Missionary Chief said:


> View attachment 149368


Sure. 

I doubt Vince is even liquid enough to buy up all the stock that isn't his own even if it were available fairly cheap. I'd imagine that a good chunk of his net worth is tied to WWE stock.


----------



## The XL 2

Bet no one in the company tries to fuck with Vince now.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™




----------



## Municipal Waste

GothicBohemian said:


> Did Trailer Park Boys teach you nothing?


It taught me to watch out for bottle kids and never look at Phil Collins’ gut.


----------



## TheDonald

Aewwe said:


> In what way?
> 
> The same PIF company took over Newcastle United FC in October 2021 and thus far, it's been nothing but positive for the women's side of it.
> 
> The were a forgotten about afterthought under the previous, unpopular regime, but have recently been integrated into the wider club to fall under the same umbrella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newcastle United's women's team completes historic move to club ownership
> 
> 
> Newcastle United Women is now officially under the ownership of Newcastle United Football Club for the first time in its history after completing a formal restructuring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nufc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First played in the main stadium in May last year, in front of 22,000, which is crazy for a 4th tier match against the side bottom of the league
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newcastle Women's football team draw in 22,000 crowd at St James' Park | ITV News
> 
> 
> More than 22,000 fans turned out at St James' Park for Newcastle Utd Women's game against Alnwick Town Ladies. | ITV News Tyne Tees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.itv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the chance to play there 6 weeks ago as well, this time in a cup match, and an even bigger crowd of 28,000:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'It was a dream come true', admit Newcastle United Women pair after St. James' Park game
> 
> 
> Following Sunday's record-breaking win in the Vitality Women's FA Cup against Barnsley Women, Daisy Burt and Gillian Oyos reflected on another historic occasion for Newcastle United Women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nufc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> More investment into the playing staff, using the clubs main facilities etc. so the complete opposite of where they were pre takeover, and the WWE women are certainly not going to be scaled back and go back to being 5 minute toilet break material, and have uncomfortable working conditions overnight.
> 
> Very little will generally change overall.


It´s called sports washing. It´s not like they just force their beliefs on others but just try to improve their reputation. That´s why the world cup was in Qatar for example.
Doesn´t change the fact that the owner of Newcastle is Mohammad Bin Salman who is known as the "Butcher of Yemen" and is a ruthless murderer.


----------



## imscotthALLIN

Stroke of genius from ol’ Vinnie Mac.


----------



## yeahright2

Yeah.. Let´s see the official statement before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Blade Runner

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Dirt sheets get worked for about the 9 billionth time in a row and we all bite on it again. Ugh.


Are you surprised?


----------



## Blonde

ROHBot said:


> you forget years ago it was Ontario and Quebec doing that.


Let’s not give those French bastards too much credit.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> isn't there a thing going round right now that Liv Golf can't get solid TV deals because of the Saudi connection?
> 
> they're thinking about giving it away for broadcast to make their money down the line - at least that is what Simon Miller says
> 
> so, if WWE follows suit - then they go heavy into red
> 
> not to mention of companies like Mattel does not want to do business anymore
> 
> might be nothing, might be something - luckily time will tell all


The issue with LIV Golf isn't really that it's owned by Saudis its that golf outside of the "Majors" isn't a big TV draw. Sure the Saudi connection may be part of it but the fact that golf is already a fairly low viewership sport and Networks aren't going to want to pay any substantial amount for an unknown entity.

WWE as the current market leader in pro wrestling has a built in audience and an attractive proven content package. Even if the Saudi connection is a sticking point to some degree, the WWE's position is still pretty strong. 

That isn't to suggest that it would be a smooth process or that networks couldn't/wouldn't possibly take a firm stance against it but on paper they have more power in negotiations than we think.


----------



## Aewwe

TheDonald said:


> It´s called sports washing. It´s not like they just force their beliefs on others but just try to improve their reputation. That´s why the world cup was in Qatar for example.
> Doesn´t change the fact that the owner of Newcastle is Mohammad Bin Salman who is known as the "Butcher of Yemen" and is a ruthless murderer.


It is indeed sportswashing, but at the same time, in answer to the original question that I was responding to, the WWE women are not suddenly going to be cut, or treat as second class citizens because that would clearly go against the intentions and objectives that you have outlined, so nothing to worry about from their perspective.


----------



## ROHBot

Blonde said:


> Let’s not give those French bastards too much credit.



Woah!!!

im French and live in Montreal


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Aewwe said:


> It is indeed sportswashing, but at the same time, in answer to the original question that I was responding to, the WWE women are not suddenly going to be cut, or treat as second class citizens because that would clearly go against the intentions and objectives that you have outlined, so nothing to worry about from their perspective.


You're so wrong just ask the experts on here, the women will be wrestling in burkas and if they refuse the Saudis are going to send people into the locker room to perform ritual beheadings on dissenters. That's the new WWE if under Saudi rule.


----------



## Blonde

ROHBot said:


> Woah!!!
> 
> im French and live in Montreal


Je suis désolée.


----------



## Blade Runner

ROHBot said:


> Woah!!!
> 
> im French and live in Montreal


Looks like we actually have something in common LOL


----------



## Prescott1189

Fuck the dirtsheets real shit they just saying anything to get the fans mad shook. I'm not gonna believe any of that BS until HHH or WWE themselves confirm it.


----------



## Prescott1189

shadow_spinner said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613006420328468480
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613004718657208321
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612997255560335361
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612992062198280195
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/108tmly
> (Not verified but possibly what most people were expecting the news to be)


Lmao the fact that you believe that clown that's cancer to pro wrestling Dave Metzler? You do know that majority of the talents in pro wrestling don't even like his ass.


----------



## ROHBot

Blonde said:


> Je suis désolée.


lol, C'est correct!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The issue with LIV Golf isn't really that it's owned by Saudis its that golf outside of the "Majors" isn't a big TV draw. Sure the Saudi connection may be part of it but the fact that golf is already a fairly low viewership sport and Networks aren't going to want to pay any substantial amount for an unknown entity.
> 
> WWE as the current market leader in pro wrestling has a built in audience and an attractive proven content package. Even if the Saudi connection is a sticking point to some degree, the WWE's position is still pretty strong.
> 
> That isn't to suggest that it would be a smooth process or that networks couldn't/wouldn't possibly take a firm stance against it but on paper they have more power in negotiations than we think.


that makes sense to me - good explanation


----------



## ROHBot

Blade Runner said:


> Looks like we actually have something in common LOL


You check out IWS?


----------



## Jonnyd6187

BREAKING NEWS: According to my sources and those close to Stephanie Mcmahon, The WWE has indeed been sold but NOT to the Saudis. It has been sold to ME Jonny D from the 313. 😁 You’re all hired!!! 

Insert sources here


----------



## Blade Runner

ROHBot said:


> You check out IWS?


Never heard of it. The last local show I've been to was an ICW event in the early 2000s.


----------



## Rhetro

ROHBot said:


> you forget years ago it was Ontario and Quebec doing that.


Unless you and blonde are 75 Years old then I think you are a little mistaken.

Alberta has been given a huge chunk of federal money once in the last 50 years. while paying our equalization payments to the east, easterners come over here, complain, act like fools, make
Their money in our oil fields and then go back home and continue to not know how to cook a steak.

from 2019 to 50 years back, Alberta has received 92 million total in their share of payments. Toronto? 17 Billion with a B,Quebec? 135+ Billion, that’s a lot of fucking cheese curds and gravy you think they would be able to afford razors to shave their dirty slobber covered beards with that kind of money.

anyways I find it wild people complaining over frozen peas on here or someone in Toronto acting like they are hard done by.

by the way if your in the maritime go catch a fucking fish and eat your frozen peas, you live in the ocean basically!


----------



## Blonde

ROHBot said:


> lol, C'est correct!!


Tant que…nous détestons (? conjugation ) les provinces de l’ouest et de l’atlantique


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Jonnyd6187 said:


> BREAKING NEWS: According to my sources and those close to Stephanie Mcmahon, The WWE has indeed been sold but NOT to the Saudis. It has been sold to ME Jonny D from the 313. 😁 You’re all hired!!!
> 
> Insert sources here


 Best news I've read all day


----------



## Rhetro

Seth Grimes said:


> Ah, and the Canadian civil war begins


i don’t know how much of a war it will be, western canada has better looking women, better food, beautiful views, we make the money for the country and invented the Cesar(Bloody Mary) and ginger beef. Eastern Canadians are a bunch of whiners. They a few bros short of being Vince Russo with their delusions


----------



## Freelancer

This Saudi deal might or might not be true, but WWE will be sold eventually. That was always Vince's endgame.


----------



## Rhetro

Blonde said:


> Tant que…nous détestons (? conjugation ) les provinces de l’ouest et de l’atlantique


LOL


----------



## ThePegasusKid

Rhetro said:


> Unless you and blonde are 75 Years old then I think you are a little mistaken.
> 
> Alberta has been given a huge chunk of federal money once in the last 50 years. while paying our equalization payments to the east, easterners come over here, complain, act like fools, make
> Their money in our oil fields and then go back home and continue to not know how to cook a steak.
> 
> from 2019 to 50 years back, Alberta has received 92 million total in their share of payments. Toronto? 17 Billion with a B,Quebec? 135+ Billion, that’s a lot of fucking cheese curds and gravy you think they would be able to afford razors to shave their dirty slobber covered beards with that kind of money.
> 
> anyways I find it wild people complaining over frozen peas on here or someone in Toronto acting like they are hard done by.
> 
> by the way if your in the maritime go catch a fucking fish and eat your frozen peas, you live in the ocean basically!


Yeah I think this is why people can't stand certain Albertans. Would a little politeness kill you?


----------



## Prescott1189

TMZ just confirmed that WWE is not being sold to Saudi Arabia. I don't fuck with TMZ but I rather hit them up then the dirtsheets though cause they more accurate.


----------



## Rhetro

Blonde said:


> Let’s not give those French bastards too much credit.


You keep using graphs on people that have nothing to do with what’s being talked about or have context, your using a 21 year old graph by the way


----------



## Irish Jet

Just another reminder of how credible these wrestling “journalists” are.

Throw them all in the bin.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that makes sense to me - good explanation


Like I said, I can't and won't say the Saudi connection didn't affect LIV Golf's TV negotiations or that a potential Saudi connection wouldn't affect WWE's. Just that the are other factors at play as well.


----------



## Rhetro

ThePegasusKid said:


> Yeah I think this is why people can't stand certain Albertans. Would a little politeness kill you?


If easterners want to complain about being broke they should have thought king and hard about who they elected. I was polite to not interject for 15 pages of whining on here and I had enough of it.


----------



## ROHBot

Rhetro said:


> Unless you and blonde are 75 Years old then I think you are a little mistaken.
> 
> Alberta has been given a huge chunk of federal money once in the last 50 years. while paying our equalization payments to the east, easterners come over here, complain, act like fools, make
> Their money in our oil fields and then go back home and continue to not know how to cook a steak.
> 
> from 2019 to 50 years back, Alberta has received 92 million total in their share of payments. Toronto? 17 Billion with a B,Quebec? 135+ Billion, that’s a lot of fucking cheese curds and gravy you think they would be able to afford razors to shave their dirty slobber covered beards with that kind of money.
> 
> anyways I find it wild people complaining over frozen peas on here or someone in Toronto acting like they are hard done by.
> 
> by the way if your in the maritime go catch a fucking fish and eat your frozen peas, you live in the ocean basically!


you think history stops 50 years ago? lol




Rhetro said:


> i don’t know how much of a war it will be, western canada has better looking women, better food, beautiful views, we make the money for the country and invented the Cesar(Bloody Mary) and ginger beef. Eastern Canadians are a bunch of whiners. They a few bros short of being Vince Russo with their delusions


Montreal literally murders the entire province of Alberta in regards to hot women, nightlife, originality and intelligence. Its also has a higher standard of living.


----------



## Jedah

So far all reports I've seen today are saying that the Saudi deal is untrue and the company is still exploring options.


----------



## Municipal Waste

Given she resigned in the brief hours between Vince reinserting himself and this story breaking, I wonder what the odds are that Stephanie leaked the talks before the deal could be finalized, in an attempt to derail it?


----------



## ROHBot

Blade Runner said:


> Never heard of it. The last local show I've been to was an ICW event in the early 2000s.


Check em out. theyve been around a long time(1999)

Owens, Zayn, 3.0, Player Uno and Dos( members of Dark Order) have all worked there.

they even have a show on RDS( lol i kniw but still)


----------



## squarebox

surprised by how many of you actually believed this garbage to begin with.


----------



## Rhetro

ROHBot said:


> you think history stops 50 years ago? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal literally murders the entire province of Alberta in regards to hot women, nightlife, originality and intelligence. Its also has a higher standard of living.


you know I’m just trying to rile you guys up right?


----------



## ROHBot

Rhetro said:


> you know I’m just trying to rile you guys up right?


and you think we arent doing the same?


----------



## Jonnyd6187

Jedah said:


> So far all reports I've seen today are saying that the Saudi deal is untrue and the company is still exploring options.


Are you calling me a liar and telling me my sources are wrong? I am the new owner of WWE bro.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613221099373793301


----------



## ThePegasusKid

When did this become Canadian Civil War thread?

Who brought up Small PeePee and Turdeau? C'mon, fess up.


----------



## ROHBot

Blonde said:


> Tant que…nous détestons (? conjugation ) les provinces de l’ouest et de l’atlantique


lol Mes Non!!! J'aime tout le monde.

never worry about conjugation...even the french have issues with how many they have to deal with.


----------



## Blade Runner

ROHBot said:


> Check em out. theyve been around a long time(1999)
> 
> Owens, Zayn, 3.0, Player Uno and Dos( members of Dark Order) have all worked there.
> 
> they even gave a show on RDS( lol i kniw but still)


I'll check it out at some point. Thx.


----------



## Blonde

ROHBot said:


> lol Mes Non!!! J'aime tout le monde.
> 
> never worry about conjugation...even the french have issues with how many they have to deal with.


j’ai ma bescherelle quelque part


----------



## Geeee

Municipal Waste said:


> Given she resigned in the brief hours between Vince reinserting himself and this story breaking, I wonder what the odds are that Stephanie leaked the talks before the deal could be finalized, in an attempt to derail it?


I think it's hard not to imagine Stephanie McMahon being the same double-crossing conniving bitch IRL that she is on TV but probably that's not reality...???


----------



## ROHBot

Blonde said:


> j’ai ma bescherelle quelque part


Fuckin Bescherelles!!!! i havent thought about that since school. my kid is gonna need one soon though


----------



## Municipal Waste

Geeee said:


> I think it's hard not to imagine Stephanie McMahon being the same double-crossing conniving bitch IRL that she is on TV but probably that's not reality...???


I think it’d be less to do with being a conniving bitch and more to do with protecting women, which I think was the basis of her vote that Vince shouldn’t return to the company in the first place.


----------



## Rockymin

Well, if the Saudis do buy WWE, they should change the name to LIV Wrestling and make Liv Morgan the face of the company.


----------



## njcam

Rockymin said:


> Well, if the Saudis do buy WWE, they should change the name to LIV Wrestling and make Liv Morgan the face of the company.


..... and Greg Norman becomes GM of RAW.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Araragi said:


> Steph and Hunter were just too busy re-signing Top Dolla and Johnny Gargano to notice Vince scheming their downfall.



FUCKING LOL


----------



## The XL 2

Even if this doesn't go through, it pretty much confirms that they're going to be sold to someone within the next couple of years.


----------



## Municipal Waste

The XL 2 said:


> Even if this doesn't go through, it pretty much confirms that they're going to be sold to someone within the next couple of years.


Within the next 6 to 8 months. He states in his press release that he came back to sell before the 2024 rights negotiations get underway.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

The XL 2 said:


> Even if this doesn't go through, it pretty much confirms that they're going to be sold to someone within the next couple of years.


Vince McMahon truly is the god of wrestling. Toppled Verne Gagne, Jim Crockett, Ted Turner, Dixie Carter, and now even his own daughter.

No mercy.


----------



## Zapato

Chip Chipperson was going to buy, but just waiting for the next Aussie super show to come to fruition in the local Woolworths car park.


----------



## thorwold

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Vince McMahon truly is the god of wrestling. Toppled Verne Gagne, Jim Crockett, Ted Turner, Dixie Carter, and now even his own daughter.
> 
> No mercy.


Nooooooo, the line you're looking for is 'he always wanted to fuck his own daughter, and he finally did'.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613015065321525248


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> isn't there a thing going round right now that Liv Golf can't get solid TV deals because of the Saudi connection?
> 
> they're thinking about giving it away for broadcast to make their money down the line - at least that is what Simon Miller says
> 
> so, if WWE follows suit - then they go heavy into red
> 
> not to mention of companies like Mattel does not want to do business anymore
> 
> might be nothing, might be something - luckily time will tell all


A lot of questionmarks, a lot of ifs…anyways you sexy peehole, do I see you in two weeks in Vegas?


----------



## Rockymin

Kenny's Ghost said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613015065321525248


Gene was such a fuckin shill, lol. I wonder how many people actually called that hotline. I never did.


----------



## lagofala

Geeee said:


> Probably it is against their religion for her to be CEO


LOL No. America has zero female presidents. There have been female presidents in islamic countries like Indonesia and Pakistan and Bangladesh.


----------



## AEW on TNT

.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> A lot of questionmarks, a lot of ifs…anyways you sexy peehole, do I see you in two weeks in Vegas?


hahaha! ifs, whats and maybes

nah - I am swamped, we launched 2 new products and i can't keep ahead - I've given all sales duties away now as I can't manage that anymore and I don't enjoy it as much as when I was younger

the good: no more late nights in stripclubs, the bad: no more late nights in stripclubs 

(i joke, I hate strip clubs - but I did love a good, fancy steak dinner)

Enjoy it mate - its gonna be a barnstormer!


----------



## lagofala

TheDonald said:


> It´s called sports washing. It´s not like they just force their beliefs on others but just try to improve their reputation. That´s why the world cup was in Qatar for example.
> Doesn´t change the fact that the owner of Newcastle is Mohammad Bin Salman who is known as the "Butcher of Yemen" and is a ruthless murderer.


MBS is considered more liberal than ones before him. I'll contest "ruthless murderer" because most heads of state do so in many different forms. But he ain't no saint, that's for sure.



MonkasaurusRex said:


> The issue with LIV Golf isn't really that it's owned by Saudis its that golf outside of the "Majors" isn't a big TV draw. Sure the Saudi connection may be part of it but the fact that golf is already a fairly low viewership sport and Networks aren't going to want to pay any substantial amount for an unknown entity.
> 
> WWE as the current market leader in pro wrestling has a built in audience and an attractive proven content package. Even if the Saudi connection is a sticking point to some degree, the WWE's position is still pretty strong.
> 
> That isn't to suggest that it would be a smooth process or that networks couldn't/wouldn't possibly take a firm stance against it but on paper they have more power in negotiations than we think.


Thank You. LIV Golf is the AEW of golf if anything. Networks aren't playing ball not because of the Saudis but because they have loyalty to the PGA and the courses that the PGA plays on. It's a different scenario.




MonkasaurusRex said:


> You're so wrong just ask the experts on here, the women will be wrestling in burkas and if they refuse the Saudis are going to send people into the locker room to perform ritual beheadings on dissenters. That's the new WWE if under Saudi rule.


LOL if people just sat down and actually thought about it. If they are trying to sportswash, being anti woman just makes everything counter productive. The Saudi Fund are managed by rational people from what I know. There's a lot of religious complexity to the issue for sure but the Saudis are not stupid.


----------



## Soul_Body

We were so close to this:


----------



## Geert Wilders

NeveBackDown said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613173533357625350


They have to say this or the stocks willl be affected. I bet they have already tbf


----------



## Municipal Waste

Geert Wilders said:


> They have to say this or the stocks willl be affected. I bet they have already tbf


I’m betting Vince had a handshake deal before he even came back and they’re just hammering out the details through the broker. JPMorgan’s only been hired for a week and the company is huge. The Saudis for sure will haggle various details that will take days or weeks to materialize into a mutually agreeable contract.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613256680535465988


----------



## Old School Icons

The thought of Wrestlemania being in Saudi Arabia is absolutely appalling.


----------



## ThePegasusKid

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613256680535465988


And now the real story comes out.


----------



## Mainboy

Been out all afternoon, can anyone update on what’s going on?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Blonde said:


> It evidently isn’t yours as you tagged me asking me to participate despite me not feeling the need to as @Seth Grimes was doing an excellent job of dismantling your arguments, and now that you realized you are being hit on two fronts, you want one of us to back off.


I'd say you were both dealt with, but quite honestly you both buried yourselves with an inability to learn anything. 

Poor Seth couldn't even answer a simple question about hunting, proceeded to get bodied by several other posters for his idiotic analogies.

Now where is that San Fran/Detroit property graph dammit!


----------



## TD Stinger

So, by no means am I an expert on business or stock or anything like that. But reading through everything that's been happening since last night is both scary and fascinating at the same time.

Clearly, this all had to come from somewhere to have so many, what I will call "mid level wrestling insiders", hyping this up last night. Honestly the only guys that come out unscathed from this last night are SRS, who instead vague tweeting adressed what other people were vague tweeting about and did like a 2 hour podcast explaining what was going on and his doubts on all of it, and Mike Johnson who just didn't say anything about it.

And then this morning you have guys like Helwani, Thurston, and even CNBC throwing some water on the fire (for now) on a sale being anywhere near imminent, with Saudi or anyone else. I've heard some people discuss this and this part does make sense to me.

Vince obviously had to have some kind of plan in mind when forcing his way back into the company, especially when he himself says there is a "small window" to maximize a sale. If he does sell, there's a chance that whoever he would sell it to, whether it be Comcast, Disney, Amazon, etc. would essentially phase him out. While with Saudi, despite the bad optics, seem like they're the most likely to allow Vince to stay in power with a sale. And with Vince, who would rather see the company burn with him in it than see it succeed without him, would go through with it despite the likelihood that wrestlers and staff would want out over this.

So while things have slowed down for now, I still have a bad feeling that there is smoke to all the fire and something happens with Saudi, which would suck for a variety of reasons. But, my fears could be dead wrong. Who knows.


----------



## Municipal Waste

Mainboy said:


> Been out all afternoon, can anyone update on what’s going on?


WWE is denying a sale is done. A stockholder is suing McMahon for refusing to approve any 2024 media rights negotiations unless he was allowed back on the board. There’s a lot of smoke, and many believe the deal is just still in the process of being brokered, but no one knows anything real.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mainboy said:


> Been out all afternoon, can anyone update on what’s going on?


shit has hit the fan repeatedly


----------



## njcam

It will be interesting to see how the Saudi owners fair with TV deal negotiations, as LIV Golf couldn't even *BUY* air time on US Networks.


----------



## Rhetro

ROHBot said:


> and you think we arent doing the same?


Love it! We Canadians aren’t all maple syrup and hand Jobs! People need to know!


----------



## Dickhead1990

So are we going to call this the Prince's toy and call him a money mark, like Tony Khan? At least he built his company in America...for those that care about that.


----------



## Upstart474

But, but, if Kermit the frog said, "WWE is sold to Saudi," it must be true.


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> hahaha! ifs, whats and maybes
> 
> nah - I am swamped, we launched 2 new products and i can't keep ahead - I've given all sales duties away now as I can't manage that anymore and I don't enjoy it as much as when I was younger
> 
> the good: no more late nights in stripclubs, the bad: no more late nights in stripclubs
> 
> (i joke, I hate strip clubs - but I did love a good, fancy steak dinner)
> 
> Enjoy it mate - its gonna be a barnstormer!


You make me sad


----------



## wwetna1

Dickhead1990 said:


> So are we going to call this the Prince's toy and call him a money mark, like Tony Khan? At least he built his company in America...for those that care about that.


Tony built his company Off his daddy’s money that came largely from Saudi ties 😂

AAA AND CMLL have cartel money

NJPW has Japanese mafia money


----------



## Mainboy

Municipal Waste said:


> WWE is denying a sale is done. A stockholder is suing McMahon for refusing to approve any 2024 media rights negotiations unless he was allowed back on the board. There’s a lot of smoke, and many believe the deal is just still in the process of being brokered, but no one knows anything real.


Thank you!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> You make me sad


you sound like my teachers


----------



## ForceOfNature

People crying about this.

If sold, all this means is Vince is back and that the WWE now has WAY more money to spend on their product. 

I doubt much changes lol.


----------



## ROHBot

Rhetro said:


> Love it! We Canadians aren’t all maple syrup and hand Jobs! People need to know!


Damn right!!!!


----------



## Blonde

PavelGaborik said:


> I'd say you were both dealt with, but quite honestly you both buried yourselves with an inability to learn anything.
> 
> Poor Seth couldn't even answer a simple question about hunting, proceeded to get bodied by several other posters for his idiotic analogies.
> 
> Now where is that San Fran/Detroit property graph dammit!


For starters, you should try tagging people when you take a shot at them. Anything else is pure cowardice.

@Seth Grimes bodied you easily. You couldn’t understand a simple concept because in your world everything is black and white, only as long as you’re criticizing the actions of others. You can’t understand that there are reasons for doing things that doesn’t automatically translate to supporting the extreme actions of another entity. Wrestling in itself has a history of sexism, homophobia, and a fuckload of other isms, phobias, unethical practices, degradation of workers, etc. Do you identify with any of that? Or did you simply watch it because you found other aspects of it entertaining? Did it brainwash you? Did you base your entire perspective of other people based on messaging from wrestling? And spare me the “it’s not as bad as beheading people” when I haven’t seen you call out anyone who joked about matches that end in beheading here. So what really is the problem? That’s rhetorical by the way, because I already know the answer to that based on the rest of your posts.

Now after you’ve taken sometime to truly reflect on the above, you can continue reading this post as I have another question for you. I’ll give you one chance to respond as I’m not interested in dealing with your strawman arguments. Is there any benefit in limiting the participation of foreign countries in the global economy? I’m sure if you believe this to be the case, you can show me plenty of historical examples of how splendidly this worked out. They shouldn’t diversify their economy because clearly they’re only doing it because the evil brown people want to jihad your ass. Let’s be honest here. You don’t give an iota of a fuck about their human rights violations. Instead you’d love to see those countries ripped through the ground, shut out their youth and create more hot beds of extremism to continue a cycle that profits you only. Now that I’ve struck a nerve, you’d probably write some trash questioning whether I even know about their human rights violations. I truly hope they do end up acquiring WWE and more companies and franchises.


----------



## Geeee

Rhetro said:


> Love it! We Canadians aren’t all maple syrup and hand Jobs! People need to know!


That's a sticky hand job eh, bud?


----------



## Saintpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> hahaha! ifs, whats and maybes
> 
> nah - I am swamped, we launched 2 new products and i can't keep ahead - I've given all sales duties away now as I can't manage that anymore and I don't enjoy it as much as when I was younger
> 
> the good: no more late nights in stripclubs, the bad: no more late nights in stripclubs
> 
> (i joke, I hate strip clubs - but I did love a good, fancy steak dinner)
> 
> Enjoy it mate - its gonna be a barnstormer!


Reminds me of Ric Flair telling the story of part of his time in WWE where they paired him with HHH as a minder of sorts.

This is when Hunter was really bulking up on the weights. Ric said HHH would take him to restaurant bars: “I’d order another drink, he’d order another steak.”


----------



## Zappers

Would be interesting if all this was is WWE extending it's PPV contract with Saudi. Probably to make up for Covid shutdown time loss.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

wwetna1 said:


> Tony built his company Off his daddy’s money that came largely from Saudi ties 😂
> 
> AAA AND CMLL have cartel money
> 
> NJPW has Japanese mafia money


The hell are you on about? Shad made his money manufacturing and selling car parts. The only link that I've heard of is that Shad bought the Four Seasons hotel in Toronto from a Saudi.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Saintpat said:


> Reminds me of Ric Flair telling the story of part of his time in WWE where they paired him with HHH as a minder of sorts.
> 
> This is when Hunter was really bulking up on the weights. Ric said HHH would take him to restaurant bars: “I’d order another drink, he’d order another steak.”


i love a steak, not gonna lie xD


----------



## Blonde

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> The hell are you on about? Shad made his money manufacturing and selling car parts. The only link that I've heard of is that Shad bought the Four Seasons hotel in Toronto from a Saudi.


You’ve only heard of one link. His business of manufacturing and selling car parts was nothing more than a jihadi front. You see, his last name is Khan and he’s Pakistani. Those are all the facts you need to establish that there’s corruption and human rights violations. He earned his wealth by pushing people off buildings. This is sarcasm btw.


----------



## Municipal Waste

wwetna1 said:


> Tony built his company Off his daddy’s money that came largely from Saudi ties 😂
> 
> AAA AND CMLL have cartel money
> 
> NJPW has Japanese mafia money


That’s nothing, Lucha Underground owner Antonio Cueto had his own son murdered by a professional to assume control of the promotion.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Blonde said:


> You’ve only heard of one link. His business of manufacturing and selling car parts was nothing more than a jihadi front. You see, his last name is Khan and he’s Pakistani. Those are all the facts you need to establish that there’s corruption and human rights violations. He earned his wealth by pushing people off buildings. This is sarcasm btw.


he has a silly moustache, he must be evil!


----------



## caroline1982




----------

